# Herrschners Screw Up



## 9sueseiber

Hi all, get you a fresh cup of coffee or tea, sit back and get ready for a long, very upsetting, to me, story. As some of you know I am making hooded bath towels for the younger kids in the family for Xmas. I am making them totally out of Herrschners Heritage Cotton. I made an order on June 21. After I made it, I realized I hadn't ordered enough and had left one kid out completely. So I called them to see if I could add to the order. She said no, sorry, we start processing immediately when the order hits our desk. Which initself is a bunch of bull. It always takes 2 or 3 days to get processed, but I said Oh darn, well I guess I will just have to make another order, but then I will have to pay shipping again. She said Yes you will. Do you want me to cancel the order for you? I said no, I will just have to order more separately. She says OK So, the next day is another story.

I get up open my emails while I am taking my meds, and here is an email saying the order has been cancelled and my money will be refunded through PayPal in 3 to 5 days. So I think, well that's fine, I was kind of wishing I had let her cancel it anyway, although it was already being processed and no changes could be mad, right? Right Well, now the plot thickens. I make out my order with the added yarn I wanted to order anyway, right? Yeah, right. I send in my order, I get an email the next day, saying my order has been shipped. I think, no way, already? Well no, not already. This is the first order that was supposed to have been cancelled. 
I call and say, hey what is happening here? I just made another order yesterday, because the first order had been cancelled. What is going on? So she says, oh my, I will check into that right away. So the next day, she sends an email, doesn't call me, which she should have done the first day. She sends an email saying the lady forgot to cancel the order, so it is being shipped, so sorry. So I call again, saying hey I can't afford both of these orders. There is no way, I can do that, and I sure don't want to pay shipping on both orders and then have to pay return shipping on the first order. Well I guess I can just refuse the first one when it gets here and you can go ahead and refund my money because I can't afford both. So she says, Oh no, you can't do that. I tell you what, I will just contact UPS and tell them to intercept the first order and return it to us, and yes we will go ahead and continue with the refund. So, OK that's all good, No, Not Good at all.

The second order had already been shipped too, so guess what? I get an email from UPS saying your order is being returned to sender at senders request. So, foolish me, I think it's the first order and think all is still good. Well I get an email later on from Herrschners saying the order had been received back to them. OK, still good. Everything's fine. Another day goes by and I check the tracking number for my second order. It says, returning to sender at senders' request. I about choked on my meds I took such a big breath. So I call Herrschners, and that conversation goes something like this. 

Me: I have just checked the tracking on my order and they say it is being returned to you also.
Her: No, maam, it is not being returned, that is the first order. This one is coming to you.
Me: I don't think so. I got an email from you guys saying my order had been received and was being processed already.
Her: No maam, it is being sent to you.
Me: Well, can you just check on this for me, please, because from my end it says it is being returned.
Her: Maam, your pkg. is not being returned. It is being shipped on to you. have a nice day. Click

She hung up on me. So I waited and kept checking the tracking numbers to see where it's at. Still says being returned. So I call again. I get a man this time. Have to go through the whole thing again. This guy says hang on and I will check it. Comes back and says, in the most bored voice anyone can have, it is being shipped to you maam. I said, no it's not it is being returned to you. Bored voice says again it's being shipped to me. You will receive it Tuesday. If you don't have it by Wednesday, feel free to call again. Bye now. Well at least he said Bye before hanging up. But by this time I was thoroughly ticked off and that is using nice language. That was on Thursday or Friday. I had to take my computer in to get fixed, and didn't think to check on it when I got it back. So Tuesday came and went and wednesday, and I still did not get my pkg. So I checked the numbers again. They said Pkg delivered. I checked my front porch, no pkg. checked my enclosed back porch, no pkg. So i looked at it more closely and it said left at dock. I thought Dock? what dock. I noticed a place it said, for more info check here. So i clicked it and sure enough it had been left at the dock all right. Herrschners dock. By this time it was encroaching on the 4th of July Holiday and I couldn't get anybody. I had to wait until the 5th which was Tuesday a full week after I was supposed to have received it.

So I called Tuesday. The woman I talked to that time says, yes we have received your return. It is being processed right now. I said in the first place it wasn't my return, it was shipped back by your request. She says , now why would we request it back. So I told her why. It was only supposed to have been the first order returned and UPS sent both orders back. She says well there's nothing I can do about that. I said Yeah there is something you can do. Ship it back to me at your expense and I want it shipped by 2 day express at your expense. Oh I can't do that she says. I can have it sent back to you but you will have to pay further shipping. I almost lost it. These people, every stinking one of them were the rudest people I have ever talked to in my life. I made sure I was being nice, as nice as I could be under the circumstances. Anyway I said no, I won't pay further shipping. None of this was my fault and I do want it shipped 2 day express. She says she can't do that and it was my fault anyway. I said How in the-----big breath here , world do you think it's my fault? She said well you must have refused the shipment when you received it or something. I said Lady, I have never even seen that shipment, nor the first shipment. Neither of them have ever crossed my doorstep. Now let me talk to your manager. Well the Supervisor was just nice as pie, and agreed that none of this was my fault and yes it will be shipped two day express with no charge to you. Now the woman you spoke to said you want the whole thing shipped back , is that right? I said, yes, I want this second shipment shipped back to me. I don't even see any reason to unpack it, just ship it back. Now let me say here, the first person asked, you want it back? The whole thing back? I said yes, I do I ordered it and of course I want it back. I need it, like now. She said you want everything shipped back, both pkgs. I said no, I want this last one. The first one is probably already processed and back on the shelves by now. She says, but you want it all back, right? I thought you dumb broad, what the hell are you talking about. So I told the supervisor especially, I want this second shipment back, I have already been reimbursed for the first one, of course I don't want it back. 

Well hang onto your hats ladies and gents, don't take a drink of coffee or I am sure you will choke on it. Guess what they are sending me. I ordered 65 skeins of yarn for all of the towels I am going to make.Plus a few other things. I got this email today saying, your order below has been shipped by 2 day express. The order included 720 skeins of yarn. Did you get that? Seven hundred and twenty skeins of yarn. I am so mad I could chew nails. I don't even know what to do about it. I am at a loss for words. Well words that I can say to them anyway, without getting arrested. I am still hoping that this is a mistake and someone, like the first person I talked to on this return shipment, or the snippy woman that hung up on me the first time I tried to tell them the stinking order was being shipped back to them, or MR bored pants himself, or maybe even the super nice voiced Supervisor are playing a little revenge joke here and sent that email just to piss me off. Well they succeeded. I have to admit, I was just a little shocked that the supervisor was being so nice about it I'm sure she was ticked off at me for catching all of them in this mess they made.. If all those 720 skeins of yarn are actually delivered to me, I don't know what I'll do. By the time I got the email it was too late to call, so I don't know what tomorrow will bring. I am supposed to get it tomorrow, actually I was supposed to get it today. What the heck can I do here? I am not paying shipping on those to return them. I looked on Herrschners site tonight and checked my order on it. The order there was exactly what I had written down when I ordered it and what was on the first email from them on this order. I don't know if I can prove it or not.

I hope you all didn't get too bored with this, if you even read it all the way through. I just wanted to let everyone know that Herrschners Customer Service People do not play nice. I am so upset I could scream. Here it is 3 AM and I'm still up and mad as a hornet. I think I'll drink another beer before I go to bed. No, it takes me too long to drink one, I'd be up till 5 or so. I have to get to bed. Night all.


----------



## skitty's_mum

I am totally gobsmacked! First of all print out and/or save a copy of your order so no-one can interfere with it. Then if you do get 720 skeins of yarn tell them to come and get them back. If you are charged for them all contact Paypal - send them what you've told us. Please update us as to what happens. Fingers crossed package will be OK.


----------



## Kitchenergal

9sueseiber said:


> Hi all, get you a fresh cup of coffee or tea, sit back and get ready for a long, very upsetting, to me, story. As some of you know I am making hooded bath towels for the younger kids in the family for Xmas. I am making them totally out of Herrschners Heritage Cotton. I made an order on June 21. After I made it, I realized I hadn't ordered enough and had left one kid out completely. So I called them to see if I could add to the order. She said no, sorry, we start processing immediately when the order hits our desk. Which initself is a bunch of bull. It always takes 2 or 3 days to get processed, but I said Oh darn, well I guess I will just have to make another order, but then I will have to pay shipping again. She said Yes you will. Do you want me to cancel the order for you? I said no, I will just have to order more separately. She says OK So, the next day is another story.
> 
> I get up open my emails while I am taking my meds, and here is an email saying the order has been cancelled and my money will be refunded through PayPal in 3 to 5 days. So I think, well that's fine, I was kind of wishing I had let her cancel it anyway, although it was already being processed and no changes could be mad, right? Right Well, now the plot thickens. I make out my order with the added yarn I wanted to order anyway, right? Yeah, right. I send in my order, I get an email the next day, saying my order has been shipped. I think, no way, already? Well no, not already. This is the first order that was supposed to have been cancelled.
> I call and say, hey what is happening here? I just made another order yesterday, because the first order had been cancelled. What is going on? So she says, oh my, I will check into that right away. So the next day, she sends an email, doesn't call me, which she should have done the first day. She sends an email saying the lady forgot to cancel the order, so it is being shipped, so sorry. So I call again, saying hey I can't afford both of these orders. There is no way, I can do that, and I sure don't want to pay shipping on both orders and then have to pay return shipping on the first order. Well I guess I can just refuse the first one when it gets here and you can go ahead and refund my money because I can't afford both. So she says, Oh no, you can't do that. I tell you what, I will just contact UPS and tell them to intercept the first order and return it to us, and yes we will go ahead and continue with the refund. So, OK that's all good, No, Not Good at all.
> 
> The second order had already been shipped too, so guess what? I get an email from UPS saying your order is being returned to sender at senders request. So, foolish me, I think it's the first order and think all is still good. Well I get an email later on from Herrschners saying the order had been received back to them. OK, still good. Everything's fine. Another day goes by and I check the tracking number for my second order. It says, returning to sender at senders' request. I about choked on my meds I took such a big breath. So I call Herrschners, and that conversation goes something like this.
> 
> Me: I have just checked the tracking on my order and they say it is being returned to you also.
> Her: No, maam, it is not being returned, that is the first order. This one is coming to you.
> Me: I don't think so. I got an email from you guys saying my order had been received and was being processed already.
> Her: No maam, it is being sent to you.
> Me: Well, can you just check on this for me, please, because from my end it says it is being returned.
> Her: Maam, your pkg. is not being returned. It is being shipped on to you. have a nice day. Click
> 
> She hung up on me. So I waited and kept checking the tracking numbers to see where it's at. Still says being returned. So I call again. I get a man this time. Have to go through the whole thing again. This guy says hang on and I will check it. Comes back and says, in the most bored voice anyone can have, it is being shipped to you maam. I said, no it's not it is being returned to you. Bored voice says again it's being shipped to me. You will receive it Tuesday. If you don't have it by Wednesday, feel free to call again. Bye now. Well at least he said Bye before hanging up. But by this time I was thoroughly ticked off and that is using nice language. That was on Thursday or Friday. I had to take my computer in to get fixed, and didn't think to check on it when I got it back. So Tuesday came and went and wednesday, and I still did not get my pkg. So I checked the numbers again. They said Pkg delivered. I checked my front porch, no pkg. checked my enclosed back porch, no pkg. So i looked at it more closely and it said left at dock. I thought Dock? what dock. I noticed a place it said, for more info check here. So i clicked it and sure enough it had been left at the dock all right. Herrschners dock. By this time it was encroaching on the 4th of July Holiday and I couldn't get anybody. I had to wait until the 5th which was Tuesday a full week after I was supposed to have received it.
> 
> So I called Tuesday. The woman I talked to that time says, yes we have received your return. It is being processed right now. I said in the first place it wasn't my return, it was shipped back by your request. She says , now why would we request it back. So I told her why. It was only supposed to have been the first order returned and UPS sent both orders back. She says well there's nothing I can do about that. I said Yeah there is something you can do. Ship it back to me at your expense and I want it shipped by 2 day express at your expense. Oh I can't do that she says. I can have it sent back to you but you will have to pay further shipping. I almost lost it. These people, every stinking one of them were the rudest people I have ever talked to in my life. I made sure I was being nice, as nice as I could be under the circumstances. Anyway I said no, I won't pay further shipping. None of this was my fault and I do want it shipped 2 day express. She says she can't do that and it was my fault anyway. I said How in the-----big breath here , world do you think it's my fault? She said well you must have refused the shipment when you received it or something. I said Lady, I have never even seen that shipment, nor the first shipment. Neither of them have ever crossed my doorstep. Now let me talk to your manager. Well the Supervisor was just nice as pie, and agreed that none of this was my fault and yes it will be shipped two day express with no charge to you. Now the woman you spoke to said you want the whole thing shipped back , is that right? I said, yes, I want this second shipment shipped back to me. I don't even see any reason to unpack it, just ship it back. Now let me say here, the first person asked, you want it back? The whole thing back? I said yes, I do I ordered it and of course I want it back. I need it, like now. She said you want everything shipped back, both pkgs. I said no, I want this last one. The first one is probably already processed and back on the shelves by now. She says, but you want it all back, right? I thought you dumb broad, what the hell are you talking about. So I told the supervisor especially, I want this second shipment back, I have already been reimbursed for the first one, of course I don't want it back.
> 
> Well hang onto your hats ladies and gents, don't take a drink of coffee or I am sure you will choke on it. Guess what they are sending me. I ordered 65 skeins of yarn for all of the towels I am going to make.Plus a few other things. I got this email today saying, your order below has been shipped by 2 day express. The order included 720 skeins of yarn. Did you get that? Seven hundred and twenty skeins of yarn. I am so mad I could chew nails. I don't even know what to do about it. I am at a loss for words. Well words that I can say to them anyway, without getting arrested. I am still hoping that this is a mistake and someone, like the first person I talked to on this return shipment, or the snippy woman that hung up on me the first time I tried to tell them the stinking order was being shipped back to them, or MR bored pants himself, or maybe even the super nice voiced Supervisor are playing a little revenge joke here and sent that email just to piss me off. Well they succeeded. I have to admit, I was just a little shocked that the supervisor was being so nice about it I'm sure she was ticked off at me for catching all of them in this mess they made.. If all those 720 skeins of yarn are actually delivered to me, I don't know what I'll do. By the time I got the email it was too late to call, so I don't know what tomorrow will bring. I am supposed to get it tomorrow, actually I was supposed to get it today. What the heck can I do here? I am not paying shipping on those to return them. I looked on Herrschners site tonight and checked my order on it. The order there was exactly what I had written down when I ordered it and what was on the first email from them on this order. I don't know if I can prove it or not.
> 
> I hope you all didn't get too bored with this, if you even read it all the way through. I just wanted to let everyone know that Herrschners Customer Service People do not play nice. I am so upset I could scream. Here it is 3 AM and I'm still up and mad as a hornet. I think I'll drink another beer before I go to bed. No, it takes me too long to drink one, I'd be up till 5 or so. I have to get to bed. Night all.


I am amazed that you appear to have kept your sense of humour!! What a farce!! Hope all turns out well, although at this stage it seems doubtful.


----------



## MzKnitCro

Yikes. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## wilderness2000

Oh my goodness! I feel your pain. It's frustrating when the customer service reps are so terrible. You'd think the supervisors would be better but sometimes they are not. I pray that you get the right order, and soon. If they send you 720, hope someone is there to catch you when you faint. Seriously, hope all turns out for the best!


----------



## der_fisherman

9sueseiber said:


> Hi all, get you a fresh cup of coffee or tea, sit back and get ready for a long, very upsetting, to me, story. As some of you know I am making hooded bath towels for the younger kids in the family for Xmas. I am making them totally out of Herrschners Heritage Cotton. I made an order on June 21. After I made it, I realized I hadn't ordered enough and had left one kid out completely. So I called them to see if I could add to the order. She said no, sorry, we start processing immediately when the order hits our desk. Which initself is a bunch of bull. It always takes 2 or 3 days to get processed, but I said Oh darn, well I guess I will just have to make another order, but then I will have to pay shipping again. She said Yes you will. Do you want me to cancel the order for you? I said no, I will just have to order more separately. She says OK So, the next day is another story.
> 
> I get up open my emails while I am taking my meds, and here is an email saying the order has been cancelled and my money will be refunded through PayPal in 3 to 5 days. So I think, well that's fine, I was kind of wishing I had let her cancel it anyway, although it was already being processed and no changes could be mad, right? Right Well, now the plot thickens. I make out my order with the added yarn I wanted to order anyway, right? Yeah, right. I send in my order, I get an email the next day, saying my order has been shipped. I think, no way, already? Well no, not already. This is the first order that was supposed to have been cancelled.
> I call and say, hey what is happening here? I just made another order yesterday, because the first order had been cancelled. What is going on? So she says, oh my, I will check into that right away. So the next day, she sends an email, doesn't call me, which she should have done the first day. She sends an email saying the lady forgot to cancel the order, so it is being shipped, so sorry. So I call again, saying hey I can't afford both of these orders. There is no way, I can do that, and I sure don't want to pay shipping on both orders and then have to pay return shipping on the first order. Well I guess I can just refuse the first one when it gets here and you can go ahead and refund my money because I can't afford both. So she says, Oh no, you can't do that. I tell you what, I will just contact UPS and tell them to intercept the first order and return it to us, and yes we will go ahead and continue with the refund. So, OK that's all good, No, Not Good at all.
> 
> The second order had already been shipped too, so guess what? I get an email from UPS saying your order is being returned to sender at senders request. So, foolish me, I think it's the first order and think all is still good. Well I get an email later on from Herrschners saying the order had been received back to them. OK, still good. Everything's fine. Another day goes by and I check the tracking number for my second order. It says, returning to sender at senders' request. I about choked on my meds I took such a big breath. So I call Herrschners, and that conversation goes something like this.
> 
> Me: I have just checked the tracking on my order and they say it is being returned to you also.
> Her: No, maam, it is not being returned, that is the first order. This one is coming to you.
> Me: I don't think so. I got an email from you guys saying my order had been received and was being processed already.
> Her: No maam, it is being sent to you.
> Me: Well, can you just check on this for me, please, because from my end it says it is being returned.
> Her: Maam, your pkg. is not being returned. It is being shipped on to you. have a nice day. Click
> 
> She hung up on me. So I waited and kept checking the tracking numbers to see where it's at. Still says being returned. So I call again. I get a man this time. Have to go through the whole thing again. This guy says hang on and I will check it. Comes back and says, in the most bored voice anyone can have, it is being shipped to you maam. I said, no it's not it is being returned to you. Bored voice says again it's being shipped to me. You will receive it Tuesday. If you don't have it by Wednesday, feel free to call again. Bye now. Well at least he said Bye before hanging up. But by this time I was thoroughly ticked off and that is using nice language. That was on Thursday or Friday. I had to take my computer in to get fixed, and didn't think to check on it when I got it back. So Tuesday came and went and wednesday, and I still did not get my pkg. So I checked the numbers again. They said Pkg delivered. I checked my front porch, no pkg. checked my enclosed back porch, no pkg. So i looked at it more closely and it said left at dock. I thought Dock? what dock. I noticed a place it said, for more info check here. So i clicked it and sure enough it had been left at the dock all right. Herrschners dock. By this time it was encroaching on the 4th of July Holiday and I couldn't get anybody. I had to wait until the 5th which was Tuesday a full week after I was supposed to have received it.
> 
> So I called Tuesday. The woman I talked to that time says, yes we have received your return. It is being processed right now. I said in the first place it wasn't my return, it was shipped back by your request. She says , now why would we request it back. So I told her why. It was only supposed to have been the first order returned and UPS sent both orders back. She says well there's nothing I can do about that. I said Yeah there is something you can do. Ship it back to me at your expense and I want it shipped by 2 day express at your expense. Oh I can't do that she says. I can have it sent back to you but you will have to pay further shipping. I almost lost it. These people, every stinking one of them were the rudest people I have ever talked to in my life. I made sure I was being nice, as nice as I could be under the circumstances. Anyway I said no, I won't pay further shipping. None of this was my fault and I do want it shipped 2 day express. She says she can't do that and it was my fault anyway. I said How in the-----big breath here , world do you think it's my fault? She said well you must have refused the shipment when you received it or something. I said Lady, I have never even seen that shipment, nor the first shipment. Neither of them have ever crossed my doorstep. Now let me talk to your manager. Well the Supervisor was just nice as pie, and agreed that none of this was my fault and yes it will be shipped two day express with no charge to you. Now the woman you spoke to said you want the whole thing shipped back , is that right? I said, yes, I want this second shipment shipped back to me. I don't even see any reason to unpack it, just ship it back. Now let me say here, the first person asked, you want it back? The whole thing back? I said yes, I do I ordered it and of course I want it back. I need it, like now. She said you want everything shipped back, both pkgs. I said no, I want this last one. The first one is probably already processed and back on the shelves by now. She says, but you want it all back, right? I thought you dumb broad, what the hell are you talking about. So I told the supervisor especially, I want this second shipment back, I have already been reimbursed for the first one, of course I don't want it back.
> 
> Well hang onto your hats ladies and gents, don't take a drink of coffee or I am sure you will choke on it. Guess what they are sending me. I ordered 65 skeins of yarn for all of the towels I am going to make.Plus a few other things. I got this email today saying, your order below has been shipped by 2 day express. The order included 720 skeins of yarn. Did you get that? Seven hundred and twenty skeins of yarn. I am so mad I could chew nails. I don't even know what to do about it. I am at a loss for words. Well words that I can say to them anyway, without getting arrested. I am still hoping that this is a mistake and someone, like the first person I talked to on this return shipment, or the snippy woman that hung up on me the first time I tried to tell them the stinking order was being shipped back to them, or MR bored pants himself, or maybe even the super nice voiced Supervisor are playing a little revenge joke here and sent that email just to piss me off. Well they succeeded. I have to admit, I was just a little shocked that the supervisor was being so nice about it I'm sure she was ticked off at me for catching all of them in this mess they made.. If all those 720 skeins of yarn are actually delivered to me, I don't know what I'll do. By the time I got the email it was too late to call, so I don't know what tomorrow will bring. I am supposed to get it tomorrow, actually I was supposed to get it today. What the heck can I do here? I am not paying shipping on those to return them. I looked on Herrschners site tonight and checked my order on it. The order there was exactly what I had written down when I ordered it and what was on the first email from them on this order. I don't know if I can prove it or not.
> 
> I hope you all didn't get too bored with this, if you even read it all the way through. I just wanted to let everyone know that Herrschners Customer Service People do not play nice. I am so upset I could scream. Here it is 3 AM and I'm still up and mad as a hornet. I think I'll drink another beer before I go to bed. No, it takes me too long to drink one, I'd be up till 5 or so. I have to get to bed. Night all.


It will be interesting to see what finally happens!!!

Thanks for sharing!

Andy


----------



## Ohioknitter

OMG! Anxiously awaiting the sequel to this story. I think at this point you are owed the 720 skeins free.


----------



## Shdy990

Sounds like a horror story and it is. Telling me I had 720 skeins coming I would put return to sender on that order and find another place to buy yarn. Did you get a huge charge for the skeins?


----------



## Naughty Knitter

I am so sorry but when I got to the 720, I just burst out laughing. I can imagine your frustration.
I hope it was a mistake and you get your correct order promptly. I would take a screen shot of the Herrshners site with your correct order so that you have proof of what you did order.


----------



## ajrowland

What an experience. Can't wait to hear about the semi stopping at your door. Hope it was a typo on their part. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## gmomgil

My goodness. What a mess. You need to go to the top on this one.


----------



## leftymarie

If they made the mistake that is their problem not yours and you shouldn't pay for it. As for the rude person on the other end of the phone they should listen to what you are saying to them, also they should check that the order is right, before the hung up.
My husband is a truck driver and sometimes he has to ring his work up to check on somethings to make sure that it is right the office lady is also rude to him when he rings her,now he tries not to speak to her at all as it makes him angry when he gets home and he vents to me about it.


----------



## Hudson

Seven hundred and twenty???Q? Holey moley! Are you making towels for your entire city? Wouldn't you think (in addition to all the other messes) that someone would have called you to confirm such a LARGE order?? You better start drinking something stronger than beer. Do you suppose they all have heat stroke? Wow, what a story!


----------



## louisezervas

Please post the outcome!


----------



## kitkatpat

I hope they screw up again and forget to charge you for 720 skeins of yarn. It would serve them right if you kept it. Maybe you could go into business lol.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Thanks to all of you. I was afraid no one would even read that looooonnnnggg letter. It makes me feel better just reading all of your posts. I did make a copy of the original order and a copy of the crap they have on it now. It says the order was placed on 7/6/16, like I made a completely different order. It's on their site too, the huge order as well as the one I actually did order. I'm going out right now and check my bank account online. I checked it earlier but there wasn't anything on it. The page of that order has all the prices on it, but at the bottom, it has all zeros ,no chg. They can't possibly be sending that. They wouldn't even have that much yarn in that one type of yarn and those colors. They have like 120 skeins of color Honey 60 of peach cobbler and 60 of another color, 60 of Strawberry and a host of others. I will add up the cost and let you know. I want to check my bank first. lol


----------



## glendajean

Have you considered opening a LYS? (Just kidding). You have my sympathy. Seems like these ladies at Herrschners are there to kill time and get a pay check, but not to work.


----------



## kitkatpat

You're probably better at running things than they are. Thanks for the heads up. I doubt I'll do business with them after the trouble you've had.


----------



## Catarry

I know this is not funny to you, but someone said that comedy is something bad that happens to someone else.

It sounds like Abbott and Costello's routine "Who's on First?" a festival of misunderstanding and cross talk.

I certainly hope that this gets straightened out...but don't talk to Customer service any more. Tell them you want a supervisor. Get the name of the person on the phone. You can also bypass Customer service and call the main corporate number: (715) 341-8686. If you do call the main office, a corporate info site lists Maureen Ruth as a Vice President. Try asking for her office and getting an e=mail for her. Copy her with your post here. Even better, write a letter on paper:
Herrschners Inc
2800 Hoover Road
Stevens Point, WI 54481 

Make sure to tell them, however you get in contact with someone up the food chain, that you are keeping your 148k fellow crafters on KP informed about the problems you have been having with this order, and with their employees' lack of a real service commitment.


Finally, have they charged your card for the 600+ skeins that you never ordered? Make sure that they can't. Nothing gets a corporation's attention faster than a direct monetary loss. 
Good luck...


----------



## Keiko

OMG. Sounds almost identical to what I just went through with LOVEKNITTING, a place I will never purchased anything from again. Believe me, if Knit Picks has the yarn I want, I'll definitely buy there because I've never had a problem with them. Actually, the only problem I've ever had is with Love Knitting, which also has another name they sell under. Can you imagine how big a box that would be if they do send you 720 skeins of yarn? Let us know how many actual skeins you receive.


----------



## cableaway

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## mdhh

You didn't indicate whether you were being charged for the 720 skeins or for the number in the second order. If they do send 720 at the original price, call them when you receive it and tell them thank you for their generous donation to your addiction. If they are changing you for it, call them to make arrangements to someone to come get it at their expense. If any crap from their end, telling them you are posting your original post here on their comments section and everywhere else you can find may help. All in your inside voice of course. And of course let PayPal know. 

If you do actually receive 720 skeins at the original price and they don't want to arrange to pick up it up, you are set for the foreseeable future for you Christmas gifts. I know you can find room for it somewhere.???? So drink that beer in celebration. Keep us posted.

ETA. Saw that while I was pecking this out on my phone that you don't know what you are being charged. You might consider talking to someone at your bank and letting them know what you've told us, and that you will be disputing the cost of 720 skeins of yarn if that is what you receive.


----------



## misslucille40

I can't even figure out how they got the 720 number of skeins. If you ordered 65, cancelled, ordered whatever your next order was , and they sent 4 orders, it wouldn't total 720. I don't suppose it was 72, and someone typed it wrong, you know , like your order, plus a bonus for all your trouble? Well, all I can say is, Print out your first and last orders, and if you get 720 skeins, anything over what your final order is should be free to you, since the company sent it to you without you ordering it. If PayPal is how you paid, , dispute through them.


----------



## Justme

email this and the orders to BBB and you will get results fast. 9 times out of 10 you will get to keep whatever it is and get a refund as well. his is not right to be treated like that. However I would have asked for a manager right away as I have learned the hard way. Good luck and let us know what you get today.


----------



## kdpa07734

Call a lawyer and inquire... unless I'm mistaken, if you receive (unordered and uncharged) any product, it is your option to return it or not. I know most would return, at Herrshners expense, but they did foul up many times.

I love their 2 ply afghan yarn, but they may have just lost my business over dumb stuff (or people).


----------



## curlyq

Wow, I won't be ordering from them. You must feel murderous at this point! I know I would. Good luck getting it straight!


----------



## 9sueseiber

Yeah I just went into my bank, they haven't charged me anything, and won't because my bank nor PayPal would accept that high of a bill, without calling me. I just added it up on my calculator and it is $1,931.53. They have all the prices on there but like I said at the bottom is all zeros. I am convinced now that this is a hoax on their part. I don't know what they think they're doing, but it is totally assinine to me. I just can't believe a big company like this would do something like that. I know I will never deal with them again. They are just ticked off, because I told them on the phone about 3 times that the shipment was going back to them and I sent at least 3 emails asking that they check it out, and they ignored my emails and trashed me on the phone, and it all turned out that I was right and they, the little smart alecs were wrong.So no, I won't ever buy from them again. I ordered $149.80 in yarn and they didn't even give me free shipping, nothing. I usually don't buy at Herrschners anyway because of their shipping rates are so high. But now I know I won't ever order from them again. I just hope I have ordered enough to do all of the knitting I have planned so I won't have to order more of it just to finish. Well I'm headed to bed. Will fight this out tomorrow. I should just ignore them, because I know they are just pulling a little joke. I might just send all these papers and emails I have to corporate and see how funny they think it is. Not that it would break them if I don't order from them anymore, but it's just the principal of the thing. They are acting like a bunch of little kids instead of business people. Well good night all, and thanks again for your feelings for all they have put me through,it helps a lot, but I still don't have any yarn. Heck they might not even send it at all.


----------



## jmcret05

https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0181-unordered-merchandise

"What do you do when you receive merchandise that you didn't order? According to the Federal Trade Commission, you don't have to pay for it. Federal laws prohibit mailing unordered merchandise to consumers and then demanding payment."

If you actually receive that many, call them and let them know that you have that amount and that you will be happy to donate the extra to a charity in their name. Thank them for the donation and hang up!! Make sure what you are paying for first, of course.


----------



## luree

I'm hoping that you win


----------



## diobsession

OMG what a mess. I guess your prob was in trying to fix it. If you get the 720 skeins maybe you can share with us. We will pay postage. lol


----------



## fergablu2

I know this is probably not helpful at the moment, but if you live near a Walmart, you can order yarn online, because they have a large online selection, and have it shipped to the store for no charge, and pick it up. They also ship orders over $50 for free.


----------



## jinx

I am sure there is another side to this story. However, there is no excuse for all the screw ups they made. I am sorry for all the frustration you have been thru.


----------



## CaroleD53

I really hope 720 skeins do not arrive! you won't order from them again!


----------



## Keiko

Knit Picks also ships free for orders of $50 or more and service and shipping time is excellent.


----------



## JlsH

Take a screen shot of the information of the invoice with all the zeros! Good luck.


----------



## RosD

Ohioknitter said:


> OMG! Anxiously awaiting the sequel to this story. I think at this point you are owed the 720 skeins free.


I agree with Ohioknitter. Please let us know. ????


----------



## 44gram

Holy moley!!!


----------



## kipsalot

I would like to know what actually arrives. The paperwork she has indicates there would be no charge due to their fumbling of the order in the first place. The amount of yarn was pulled out of the air. Hope she wanted stash.


----------



## Justme

I hope she gets it today so we can find out!


----------



## 44gram

Justme said:


> I hope she gets it today so we can find out!


Me too.


----------



## CHinNWOH

I hate to say it, but I also have had a similar nasty experience with this company (but not to the extent you have) and won't order from them anymore. Recently found out that Willow Yarns is part of Herrschners, so I am wary of them even though I have not yet ordered.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

What a nightmare for you.
I'll send you the price of a large if it fits it ships box plus $10 shipping and handling and you can send some to me.
Seriously though, I don't think someone is pulling a joke on you. It's a series of screw ups for sure but this is beyond someone making snide remarks or being rude. Somewhere in their system someone entered a wrong code or there is bad code that caused the mess you're dealing with now. Or it's just general ineptitude and you happened to be the one it struck. They need to do something about their Customer Disservice department.
I'll never order online from JoAnn again. My little headache with them was nothing next to this. I recently had a dispute about shipping costs from Little Knits and was frustrated about that; the owner herself got involved and refunded the shipping. I would have been satisfied with an explanation.
I will never order from Herschners.


----------



## Irish knitter

Let me give you my address and I will help you with the surplus........wow....720 skeins! You need to take a picture of that....I have never seen 720 skeins of yarn being shipped.....just think of all the prayer shawls that could be made.


----------



## mirl56

HOpe youre keeping an eye on your credit card charges. I'd definitely call them first with any dispute over charges, even tell them to refuse any Herrschner charges for over $XX, the amount of your expected charge.


----------



## Mpetrueng

If all that yarn arrives, and you don't get billed for it, consider it a gift.

Pay it forwa d by using some to do charity knitting.

Now go put your feet up and EAT CHOCOLATE! You deserve it after all this.

I'll be waiting to hear the next chapter of this story.


----------



## Irish knitter

All I can think of is........YARN LOTTERY!!!!!


----------



## JlsH

Can't wait to hear the resolve.


----------



## 44gram

Mpetrueng said:


> If all that yarn arrives, and you don't get billed for it, consider it a gift.
> 
> Pay it forwa d by using some to do charity knitting.
> 
> Now go put your feet up and EAT CHOCOLATE! You deserve it after all this.
> 
> I'll be waiting to hear the next chapter of this story.


Agreed

And please have that beer. Oregon has the most delicious beer on the planet and several that go very well with chocolate. I won't mention the brewery but you probably already know.


----------



## babsbarb

Hey, If 720 skeins show up, I am just outside of Pendleton and I would be happy to let you store them at my house, for a small storage fee. LOL
Yes, please keep us posted. It is now 10 and I wonder if you have gotten your special delivery.


----------



## scumbugusa

I would accept what they sent, even if it is 700+ skeins and re sell it or donate. Sounds like you need some compensation


----------



## Sallywilms

Isaw a funny thing online recently--was it here?--showing a large Amazon truck and thevcaption was "Oh, goody! My yarn came!"

Thought of that after I read your story. Wow! 720 skeins!


----------



## Justme

That was here and been posted a lot. It really life that was a car that was delivered. Most people do not know that they deliver cars as well.


----------



## Cindy Bower

I'm sorry to say that I'm laughing out loud all by myself. Not because it is funny, but ridiculous. I really hope you continue to post the outcomes. As awful as it all seems, I'm getting the same poor quality of service with the whole mess of signing up for Obamacare. They don't post payments, will only take one payment by phone, won't send me the number I'm supposed to have to pay online, finally send number 3 months later, require me to pay 3 months ahead or they will not take a claim during that "grace period" created because the number they sent me wouldn't work to let me pay online after all. It won't let me use the number, but only my husband, so after an hour of setting things up I had to call yet again, wait on hold 45 minutes, explain problem, be told that I can't pay so have to set up new and separate account for husband in order to pay. All efforts to set up his account won't work and they don't know why after waiting again on hold to tell them it won't work. So.... I had to make trip to offices on my lunch hour to pay in person but they don't have a confirmation number or anything official to prove payment, which they didn't for the previous payments either. I also get harassing emails and letters from them continuing to question us about any changes in our income or possible changes in the future. I even get phone calls from them telling me that my documentations I spent hours getting ready and mailed before their deadline were never received although they are obviously in a pile of other people's stuff with out enough knowledgeable workers to document the documents. It is a mess I can't even stand to think about and it involves a WHOLE lot of $$. Insurance is almost double our house payment for 2 healthy people who rarely see a doctor and have no ongoing problems. I pray that this is not the case with others who had no other options for healthcare. UGH! Sorry to change the subject, but I understand incompetence very well.


9sueseiber said:


> Hi all, get you a fresh cup of coffee or tea, sit back and get ready for a long, very upsetting, to me, story. As some of you know I am making hooded bath towels for the younger kids in the family for Xmas. I am making them totally out of Herrschners Heritage Cotton. I made an order on June 21. After I made it, I realized I hadn't ordered enough and had left one kid out completely. So I called them to see if I could add to the order. She said no, sorry, we start processing immediately when the order hits our desk. Which initself is a bunch of bull. It always takes 2 or 3 days to get processed, but I said Oh darn, well I guess I will just have to make another order, but then I will have to pay shipping again. She said Yes you will. Do you want me to cancel the order for you? I said no, I will just have to order more separately. She says OK So, the next day is another story.
> 
> I get up open my emails while I am taking my meds, and here is an email saying the order has been cancelled and my money will be refunded through PayPal in 3 to 5 days. So I think, well that's fine, I was kind of wishing I had let her cancel it anyway, although it was already being processed and no changes could be mad, right? Right Well, now the plot thickens. I make out my order with the added yarn I wanted to order anyway, right? Yeah, right. I send in my order, I get an email the next day, saying my order has been shipped. I think, no way, already? Well no, not already. This is the first order that was supposed to have been cancelled.
> I call and say, hey what is happening here? I just made another order yesterday, because the first order had been cancelled. What is going on? So she says, oh my, I will check into that right away. So the next day, she sends an email, doesn't call me, which she should have done the first day. She sends an email saying the lady forgot to cancel the order, so it is being shipped, so sorry. So I call again, saying hey I can't afford both of these orders. There is no way, I can do that, and I sure don't want to pay shipping on both orders and then have to pay return shipping on the first order. Well I guess I can just refuse the first one when it gets here and you can go ahead and refund my money because I can't afford both. So she says, Oh no, you can't do that. I tell you what, I will just contact UPS and tell them to intercept the first order and return it to us, and yes we will go ahead and continue with the refund. So, OK that's all good, No, Not Good at all.
> 
> The second order had already been shipped too, so guess what? I get an email from UPS saying your order is being returned to sender at senders request. So, foolish me, I think it's the first order and think all is still good. Well I get an email later on from Herrschners saying the order had been received back to them. OK, still good. Everything's fine. Another day goes by and I check the tracking number for my second order. It says, returning to sender at senders' request. I about choked on my meds I took such a big breath. So I call Herrschners, and that conversation goes something like this.
> 
> Me: I have just checked the tracking on my order and they say it is being returned to you also.
> Her: No, maam, it is not being returned, that is the first order. This one is coming to you.
> Me: I don't think so. I got an email from you guys saying my order had been received and was being processed already.
> Her: No maam, it is being sent to you.
> Me: Well, can you just check on this for me, please, because from my end it says it is being returned.
> Her: Maam, your pkg. is not being returned. It is being shipped on to you. have a nice day. Click
> 
> She hung up on me. So I waited and kept checking the tracking numbers to see where it's at. Still says being returned. So I call again. I get a man this time. Have to go through the whole thing again. This guy says hang on and I will check it. Comes back and says, in the most bored voice anyone can have, it is being shipped to you maam. I said, no it's not it is being returned to you. Bored voice says again it's being shipped to me. You will receive it Tuesday. If you don't have it by Wednesday, feel free to call again. Bye now. Well at least he said Bye before hanging up. But by this time I was thoroughly ticked off and that is using nice language. That was on Thursday or Friday. I had to take my computer in to get fixed, and didn't think to check on it when I got it back. So Tuesday came and went and wednesday, and I still did not get my pkg. So I checked the numbers again. They said Pkg delivered. I checked my front porch, no pkg. checked my enclosed back porch, no pkg. So i looked at it more closely and it said left at dock. I thought Dock? what dock. I noticed a place it said, for more info check here. So i clicked it and sure enough it had been left at the dock all right. Herrschners dock. By this time it was encroaching on the 4th of July Holiday and I couldn't get anybody. I had to wait until the 5th which was Tuesday a full week after I was supposed to have received it.
> 
> So I called Tuesday. The woman I talked to that time says, yes we have received your return. It is being processed right now. I said in the first place it wasn't my return, it was shipped back by your request. She says , now why would we request it back. So I told her why. It was only supposed to have been the first order returned and UPS sent both orders back. She says well there's nothing I can do about that. I said Yeah there is something you can do. Ship it back to me at your expense and I want it shipped by 2 day express at your expense. Oh I can't do that she says. I can have it sent back to you but you will have to pay further shipping. I almost lost it. These people, every stinking one of them were the rudest people I have ever talked to in my life. I made sure I was being nice, as nice as I could be under the circumstances. Anyway I said no, I won't pay further shipping. None of this was my fault and I do want it shipped 2 day express. She says she can't do that and it was my fault anyway. I said How in the-----big breath here , world do you think it's my fault? She said well you must have refused the shipment when you received it or something. I said Lady, I have never even seen that shipment, nor the first shipment. Neither of them have ever crossed my doorstep. Now let me talk to your manager. Well the Supervisor was just nice as pie, and agreed that none of this was my fault and yes it will be shipped two day express with no charge to you. Now the woman you spoke to said you want the whole thing shipped back , is that right? I said, yes, I want this second shipment shipped back to me. I don't even see any reason to unpack it, just ship it back. Now let me say here, the first person asked, you want it back? The whole thing back? I said yes, I do I ordered it and of course I want it back. I need it, like now. She said you want everything shipped back, both pkgs. I said no, I want this last one. The first one is probably already processed and back on the shelves by now. She says, but you want it all back, right? I thought you dumb broad, what the hell are you talking about. So I told the supervisor especially, I want this second shipment back, I have already been reimbursed for the first one, of course I don't want it back.
> 
> Well hang onto your hats ladies and gents, don't take a drink of coffee or I am sure you will choke on it. Guess what they are sending me. I ordered 65 skeins of yarn for all of the towels I am going to make.Plus a few other things. I got this email today saying, your order below has been shipped by 2 day express. The order included 720 skeins of yarn. Did you get that? Seven hundred and twenty skeins of yarn. I am so mad I could chew nails. I don't even know what to do about it. I am at a loss for words. Well words that I can say to them anyway, without getting arrested. I am still hoping that this is a mistake and someone, like the first person I talked to on this return shipment, or the snippy woman that hung up on me the first time I tried to tell them the stinking order was being shipped back to them, or MR bored pants himself, or maybe even the super nice voiced Supervisor are playing a little revenge joke here and sent that email just to piss me off. Well they succeeded. I have to admit, I was just a little shocked that the supervisor was being so nice about it I'm sure she was ticked off at me for catching all of them in this mess they made.. If all those 720 skeins of yarn are actually delivered to me, I don't know what I'll do. By the time I got the email it was too late to call, so I don't know what tomorrow will bring. I am supposed to get it tomorrow, actually I was supposed to get it today. What the heck can I do here? I am not paying shipping on those to return them. I looked on Herrschners site tonight and checked my order on it. The order there was exactly what I had written down when I ordered it and what was on the first email from them on this order. I don't know if I can prove it or not.
> 
> I hope you all didn't get too bored with this, if you even read it all the way through. I just wanted to let everyone know that Herrschners Customer Service People do not play nice. I am so upset I could scream. Here it is 3 AM and I'm still up and mad as a hornet. I think I'll drink another beer before I go to bed. No, it takes me too long to drink one, I'd be up till 5 or so. I have to get to bed. Night all.


----------



## knittingnana60x

I have never had to deal with Herrschner's customer service, but I have had fantastic service from Lion Brand. Perhaps you should see if Lion Cotton would work for you. 

As for the extra charge for the shipping of the 720 skeins, I would refuse to pay the extra and let PayPal know what they have done for you. Also, let the credit card company you use with PayPal know what has happened, they should be on your side also.


----------



## diamondbelle

I haven't read all the replies, but I'd suggest posting to their Facebook page. They won't like the bad publicity, and they will make it right.


----------



## Crochetnknit

I'm rolling on the floor laughing!

I know it's not funny from your end and I really sympathize with you. I worked customer service and I'd never, ever, treat anyone like that. I took my job seriously and bent over backwards to help someone.

This is a prime example of the Peter Principle...people rise to the level of their incompetency!

Of course, if you get 720 skeins, you could play Santa Claus to all of us KP'ers. (grin).

I would send your post here directly to the president of the company in an envelope marked "Personal, confidential". That way you know it will get to the pres without an admin opening it first and never showing it to the pres.


----------



## 9sueseiber

misslucille40 said:


> I can't even figure out how they got the 720 number of skeins. If you ordered 65, cancelled, ordered whatever your next order was , and they sent 4 orders, it wouldn't total 720. I don't suppose it was 72, and someone typed it wrong, you know , like your order, plus a bonus for all your trouble? Well, all I can say is, Print out your first and last orders, and if you get 720 skeins, anything over what your final order is should be free to you, since the company sent it to you without you ordering it. If PayPal is how you paid, , dispute through them.


I wasn't charged for that at all. That's why I think it is a stupid hoax. My regular order of 65 skeins has already been paid for. I don't know where they came up with that number either. But each color was written individually with the price of each color, sometimes 20 to 120 for each color, but at the bottom they had zeros for the total price. I think someone went to a lot of trouble for a stupid little school time prank. It's just really dumb. I haven't checked my emails as yet, I slept in after being up so late last night. I'll let everyone know what the day brings.


----------



## Cyber Granny

If they do ship 720 balls of yarn, open the box and take out what you originally ordered and tell them to come fetch the rest, you will leave it on the porch. BUT if they dont charge you, keep it and enjoy it for the rest of your life.


----------



## 9sueseiber

All good ideas, but I really don't think they will be sent at all. Last night I was in a tizzy over this, which I think was the whole point of the email, to just screw with me. Anyway after hearing all of you supporting me, I cooled off and started thinking a little more clearly. That's when I really looked at that order and thought, no way, no one would actually send something like that. It's just too ridiculous. We will see what the day brings. I don't even think I will call them. It would just satisfy there little prank. Let them stew about why I haven't responded. I may respond later in a way that they are not going to like. Like contacting corporate and see how they like that. I'm sure corporate will not find this funny at all. Someone will get chewed out royal and maybe even fired. We will see.


----------



## Sallywilms

I have seen the same picture with the caption saying something like "Oh, good! My books have come!"


----------



## Plays with Fibers

My 2 cents. Do you use a credit card to make your PayPal purchases? Call customer service at the credit card company. Ask if they can help you straighten out the fiasco. Visa and MasterCard customer service people have interceded for me several times when I was getting no where with a pain in the backside businesses. The credit card people have so much more leverage than most customers. The credit card people got straight answers for me and quick resolution.


----------



## 9sueseiber

THOSE ASSES!!!!! They really sent 720 skeins of yarn. I told the delivery guy what happened and he said "I wouldn't take a chance on them not charging you for all of this. I would just refuse delivery, call them and tell them that you refused it, and say now would you like to send me my original order?" So I did refuse it and he took it all back. I am SO MAD. Now I have to fight with them again and go through the whole crap all over again. I am going to call Corporate. I'm not even going to fool with them I am just sick over this, why in the world would someone do this.
Do you guys think that's what I should do? Call Corporate I mean? Why in the hell would they do this to me? I don't want to go through this again. Dang It! Please tell me yes or no. If I call customer service I know I will lose it big time. I'll probably cuss them out and yell at them. When I'm really mad, that's what I do. And I am really, really mad!!!


----------



## DickWorrall

I would call Corporate. They need to know what is going on.
I'm sure something will be said about this if you do.
It is a major mistake. Not something small.
Not a very good customer relationship.
Dick


----------



## JlsH

Call corporate. Stay calm, that way they will listen but be firm!!!


----------



## Justme

I would have taken delivery and then called corporate. However now that you have refused it I will call headquarters and not only give you a refund but send you the yarn you ordered as well. Also since they had already charged you for this order they could not charge you again. I would also report them to paypal and as I said before the Better business bureau ( BBB). When you call headquarter let them know if this is not settled today you have the papwer work ready to send to the BBB. Just saying that you will file almost always will get taken care of right away. If you do not like what headquarters says then go on line and send an email to BBB. I sent one as I had a 5 day issue with Comcast our cable company and I never had anything taken care of so fast in my life. Bad rating on BBB is a businesses worst fear. I think what happen to you deserves a report. Please keep us update. I have been in customer service my whole life on a business to business and have never treated anyone like they have treated you. Good Luck. If you would like to me call for you I will. Just let me know.


----------



## Cimmanon

I would not only call Corporate, I would cancel the original (2nd) order.


----------



## 44gram

Cindy Bower said:


> I'm sorry to say that I'm laughing out loud all by myself. Not because it is funny, but ridiculous. I really hope you continue to post the outcomes. As awful as it all seems, I'm getting the same poor quality of service with the whole mess of signing up for Obamacare. They don't post payments, will only take one payment by phone, won't send me the number I'm supposed to have to pay online, finally send number 3 months later, require me to pay 3 months ahead or they will not take a claim during that "grace period" created because the number they sent me wouldn't work to let me pay online after all. It won't let me use the number, but only my husband, so after an hour of setting things up I had to call yet again, wait on hold 45 minutes, explain problem, be told that I can't pay so have to set up new and separate account for husband in order to pay. All efforts to set up his account won't work and they don't know why after waiting again on hold to tell them it won't work. So.... I had to make trip to offices on my lunch hour to pay in person but they don't have a confirmation number or anything official to prove payment, which they didn't for the previous payments either. I also get harassing emails and letters from them continuing to question us about any changes in our income or possible changes in the future. I even get phone calls from them telling me that my documentations I spent hours getting ready and mailed before their deadline were never received although they are obviously in a pile of other people's stuff with out enough knowledgeable workers to document the documents. It is a mess I can't even stand to think about and it involves a WHOLE lot of $$. Insurance is almost double our house payment for 2 healthy people who rarely see a doctor and have no ongoing problems. I pray that this is not the case with others who had no other options for healthcare. UGH! Sorry to change the subject, but I understand incompetence very well.


My heart goes out to you.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Justme said:


> I would have taken delivery and then called corporate. However now that you have refused it I will call headquarters and not only give you a refund but send you the yarn you ordered as well. Also since they had already charged you for this order they could not charge you again. I would also report them to paypal and as I said before the Better business bureau ( BBB). When you call headquarter let them know if this is not settled today you have the papwer work ready to send to the BBB. Just saying that you will file almost always will get taken care of right away. If you do not like what headquarters says then go on line and send an email to BBB. I sent one as I had a 5 day issue with Comcast our cable company and I never had anything taken care of so fast in my life. Bad rating on BBB is a businesses worst fear. I think what happen to you deserves a report. Please keep us update. I have been in customer service my whole life on a business to business and have never treated anyone like they have treated you. Good Luck. If you would like to me call for you I will. Just let me know.


How would you know what to say? I know I've told the whole story here, but there would be questions, I'm sure, that you wouldn't know how to answer. A lot went on that I haven't even said yet. Comments and stuff that I forgot about, especially that last person I talked to and then told her I wanted to talk to her supervisor. We went back and forth for about 15 minutes before I gave up and talked to the supervisor. I would like nothing better than to hand everything over to you, but I better not. I wouldn't want to risk getting anyone else nvolved in all of this. I just don't know. I am so mad right now I don't know what to think. Now I have to order everything again. I have already got some of it started and don't want to change yarns. Besides which I would have to wait for them to refund my money before I could order for someone else. I really need that yarn as soon as possible or I'm not going to get the projects done by Xmas. I needed it last month when I first ordered it. CRAP!!


----------



## 9sueseiber

44gram said:


> My heart goes out to you.


Thank you.


----------



## Julianna P

Cancel all of the orders, put stop payments on all of the charges and find the yarn somewhere else. I would not attempt to order from them. Calling and talking to another representative is just going to make you mad. Move on....


----------



## 9sueseiber

Cimmanon said:


> I would not only call Corporate, I would cancel the original (2nd) order.


But that's the trouble, I need that yarn to complete my projects by Xmas. Like I said above It would take too long to switch to another yarn, and I have two of them already started., No one , I actually completed one of them with a different yarn, and I hate it. Damn people in business that don't deserve it.


----------



## 9sueseiber

DickWorrall said:


> I would call Corporate. They need to know what is going on.
> I'm sure something will be said about this if you do.
> It is a major mistake. Not something small.
> Not a very good customer relationship.
> Dick


Thank you. I'm sure that's what I will do when I calm down a bit.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Julianna P said:


> Cancel all of the orders, put stop payments on all of the charges and find the yarn somewhere else. I would not attempt to order from them. Calling and talking to another representative is just going to make you mad. Move on....


I can't stop payment, it has already gone to my bank. If I try that, it's just another kettle of worms, and as mad as I am, I still like that yarn and want it even with all this crap going on that is totally unnecessary. Had to use spell check on that. I'm so mad I can;t even spell. LOL


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Craziness abounds. I'm so sorry that you've got this mess going on. IMO they should apologize profusely, send you your original order, refund your payment and offer you something for free. The whole thing is freakin' unbelievable.


----------



## 9sueseiber

JlsH said:


> Call corporate. Stay calm, that way they will listen but be firm!!!


I'm sure I will. But have to calm down first. I sure don't want to yell at them. Customer Service now is another matter. I know I would yell at them. Thank you.


----------



## Justme

9sueseiber said:


> How would you know what to say? I know I've told the whole story here, but there would be questions, I'm sure, that you wouldn't know how to answer. A lot went on that I haven't even said yet. Comments and stuff that I forgot about, especially that last person I talked to and then told her I wanted to talk to her supervisor. We went back and forth for about 15 minutes before I gave up and talked to the supervisor. I would like nothing better than to hand everything over to you, but I better not. I wouldn't want to risk getting anyone else nvolved in all of this. I just don't know. I am so mad right now I don't know what to think. Now I have to order everything again. I have already got some of it started and don't want to change yarns. Besides which I would have to wait for them to refund my money before I could order for someone else. I really need that yarn as soon as possible or I'm not going to get the projects done by Xmas. I needed it last month when I first ordered it. CRAP!!


Very True. However as I say if you call them very calm and they do not give you the yarn and at no cost with a refund done that day and you told them about the BBB it would get their attention. You might not even have to go through the whole story as most of the time they do not want to here it just want to solve the issue.


----------



## 9sueseiber

GrumpyGramma said:


> Craziness abounds. I'm so sorry that you've got this mess going on. IMO they should apologize profusely, send you your original order, refund your payment and offer you something for free. The whole thing is freakin' unbelievable.


Thank you. Yes it is unbelievable. I can't even believe it now, even when it was actually delivered to me. I kind of wish I hadn't refused it. Then I could just sit on it until they called me. But what if they would have charged me for it. $1,931.53 cents. Wow, who could afford that, sure not me.That's more than I get in a month from SS.Almost $900.00 more. Good Grief,
do you suppose that's why they did this? Hoping I would accept delivery and then they could have charged me for it? Man I'm getting mad all over again with that thought. I would have died from that mess up. No way could i do that. Of course, like I said My bank nor PayPal would have accepted that big amount, hopefully anyway. haha Oh MY.


----------



## JlsH

9sueseiber said:


> I'm sure I will. But have to calm down first. I sure don't want to yell at them. Customer Service now is another matter. I know I would yell at them. Thank you.


I know it just sometimes helps me to have that reminder when I get so upset. And if I were in your shoes I'd be that upset. Sending you calming energy.....at least you have healthy grand children to knit for...remember them, that will,help you smile.


----------



## 9sueseiber

JlsH said:


> I know it just sometimes helps me to have that reminder when I get so upset. And if I were in your shoes I'd be that upset. Sending you calming energy.....at least you have healthy grand children to knit for...remember them, that will,help you smile.


Yes it did. Thanks. haha


----------



## 9sueseiber

Justme said:


> Very True. However as I say if you call them very calm and they do not give you the yarn and at no cost with a refund done that day and you told them about the BBB it would get their attention. You might not even have to go through the whole story as most of the time they do not want to here it just want to solve the issue.


True. I am calming down a bit. Just a little more, and then hopefully I can stay calm. Thanks.


----------



## mirl56

Did you say you paid via PayPal? you can file a claim with them to get your money back. Once you have it back, I'd start over with a whole new order, hopefully you won't have to call customer service again...


----------



## PaKnitter

Herrschners no longer gets my $ after poor customer service years ago. 
When someone says 'so what do you want me to do about it' after going round and round for days wanting a rain check for yarn that was sold out and they refused to give me the new stock coming in because they'd loose money on it the heck with them.


----------



## twinkles

Calm down first. Second, make a list. After you tell them you need help and are frustrated with their CS reps and supervisor, announce that you are on knittingparadise.com and have gone to the other members (give number) to vent and see if anyone has had a similar experience dealing with H. That should make them sit up straight. 

I'll take your word that it's great cotton but surely in the yarn world there must be a replacement. 

Wishing you joy. 
Barbara


----------



## LAURA C

You better start making room in your stash for 720 skeins. I think that is a lifetime supply of bath towels. Lol. Sorry, I don't mean to poke fun at your pain. That is really a horror story. I have never dealt with them and I don't think I ever will. Annie's attic once sent me the wrong color yarn and said they would reship it. I told them to cancel the order because I would not get it in time. They overnighted it. Deramores and Knitpics both have great customer service. Too many fish in the sea to tolerate that kind of treatment. Let us know how your nightmare 
ends.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Justme said:


> I would have taken delivery and then called corporate. However now that you have refused it I will call headquarters and not only give you a refund but send you the yarn you ordered as well. Also since they had already charged you for this order they could not charge you again. I would also report them to paypal and as I said before the Better business bureau ( BBB). When you call headquarter let them know if this is not settled today you have the papwer work ready to send to the BBB. Just saying that you will file almost always will get taken care of right away. If you do not like what headquarters says then go on line and send an email to BBB. I sent one as I had a 5 day issue with Comcast our cable company and I never had anything taken care of so fast in my life. Bad rating on BBB is a businesses worst fear. I think what happen to you deserves a report. Please keep us update. I have been in customer service my whole life on a business to business and have never treated anyone like they have treated you. Good Luck. If you would like to me call for you I will. Just let me know.


I called that phone number you gave me for Herrschners corporate. Operator came on and said that number no longer exists. Is there a way to find the new number for them, or do you know for sure that it does exist? I just thought of this, maybe just a glitchin my phone? Maybe I'll try it again and see. Thanks Nope same thing. Says it doesn't exist.


----------



## Justme

call willow yarns as they are a division of them and see if they have a number.


----------



## 9sueseiber

fergablu2 said:


> I know this is probably not helpful at the moment, but if you live near a Walmart, you can order yarn online, because they have a large online selection, and have it shipped to the store for no charge, and pick it up. They also ship orders over $50 for free.


Yes I have ordered a lot from WalMart that way. Some of their items won't ship for free, but they are adding more all the time. If you click on Free Store Pickup, and it is items that qualify, it doesn't matter how much or how least you order it is still free. I only live about 9 miles from a WalMart store. We shop there quite a lot.


----------



## SuZyQ818

This is the information I found online for Herschnerr's Corporate headquarters. Good luck.


----------



## 9sueseiber

NJtwinkles said:


> Calm down first. Second, make a list. After you tell them you need help and are frustrated with their CS reps and supervisor, announce that you are on knittingparadise.com and have gone to the other members (give number) to vent and see if anyone has had a similar experience dealing with H. That should make them sit up straight.
> 
> I'll take your word that it's great cotton but surely in the yarn world there must be a replacement.
> 
> Wishing you joy.
> Barbara


Yes, I imagine there is, but like I have said, I need my money refunded before I can order elsewhere. Besides I have one started already and need the yarn to complete it.


----------



## babsbarb

In my opinion, you should have kept the order. And waited for them to bill you. IF you don't order something and it is sent, you do NOT have to pay for it.


----------



## mdhh

babsbarb said:


> In my opinion, you should have kept the order. And waited for them to bill you. IF you don't order something and it is sent, you do NOT have to pay for it.


The only thing I see wrong there is that the OP said they asked her a couple of times if she was sure she wanted the "entire order."

Then they sent it, although obviously there was a disconnect on what was meant by "entire."

My vote is to call corporate when as calm as you can get and tell them the whole story, and if they aren't amenable to fixing their mistake, tell them that you are a member here, not afraid to post this horror story everywhere you can find, and that the BBB and Chamber of Commerce in their city might be very, very interested to hear your story. People won't be happy with the way they treated a sweet little old lady. ????

Good luck and keep us posted please.


----------



## Evie RM

I am glad I am not the only one who goes through stuff like that. I read your entire post and I am glad I had not taken a sip of coffee when I got to that 720 figure. OMG. I think we are all waiting with baited breath to find out what you receive in your shipment. I hope you got names for the people you talked to over the phone. Also, I hope you have kept your emails. Be sure to check your Pay Pal account to see what charges are being made by Herrschners. Please follow up with us after you get your order.


----------



## 9sueseiber

I did get it , I believe it is posted on page 5 or 6. I got 720 skeins all right. Delivery guy recommended I refuse shipment, so I did. I was afraid if I accepted it then they would charge me and I would have to fight that instead of just getting my yarn. I have sent a message to corporate about this. We'll see if I get an answer.


----------



## Evie RM

I think one place where you went wrong is when the customer service representative kept asking you if you wanted the entire order, this is where you should have itemized what was in the order you wanted to receive and have her repeat it to you and get her name. I know we don't always think of things like this when we are so upset. I am in a problem with Verizon that started in March. I still do not have everything resolved, but I did get names and there have now been so many calls that I started a log going back to March with the dates of the calls and the person I talked to and what the resolution was on that call. I thought I "finally" had everything fixed on Wednesday through another phone call to customer service, but then I got an email from one of the previous customer service people I talked to asking if I had the quote for free 2GB 12 month promotional starting in April quoted to me by Jerich in an email or was it verbal. It was verbal and my bill before this last bill did show the 2 promotional GB's, but it is not on my current bill. When I called customer service on this current bill, they were able to find another 1 GB 12 month promotional starting in June and he added that, too, so it will give us a total of 6 GB's of data. I vented on this problem on KP a while back, so not doing it again. Just know that you are not alone for these customer service problems and kudos to you for maintaining your cool. I have tried to maintain mine also. I know I am going to have an overage on our GB's on the next bill because I get an email alert when it is close to 90% used. I just know they are basing our total GB's on 3 instead of 6 GB's. The cut off for the billing period is the 11th. So I won't know until after the 11th when I get my bill if I get any overage charges or not. I answered the email from the customer service representative and I am waiting to get an email back from her. I am curious to see what she is going to say about our account.


----------



## 9sueseiber

yes I do know what you mean. unfortunately I did not get any names. I hate it when I do that. When I do remember to write it down I never need it. lol I received an email today from them wanting me to write a review of my purchases. I am so tempted. What would you do?


----------



## Evie RM

9sueseiber said:


> I did get it , I believe it is posted on page 5 or 6. I got 720 skeins all right. Delivery guy recommended I refuse shipment, so I did. I was afraid if I accepted it then they would charge me and I would have to fight that instead of just getting my yarn. I have sent a message to corporate about this. We'll see if I get an answer.


I'm sorry, I didn't see the other pages before I posted. I am so sorry they sent you 720 skeins. Do all of the blankets have to be made from the same yarn? If not, then I think you should order the yarn for the remaining blankets elsewhere. After this fiasco, I would not want to deal with Herrshners ever again. I have ordered from them years ago, but never had a problem so did not have to deal with any customer service issues. I think I am going to send another email to that Verizon representative asking her about the overage alerts I am getting on the data GB's. The only thing in their favor right now is that everyone I have talked to in Verizon customer service has been very nice and try to be helpful. I don't use bad language, but I can get loud when a situation does not get resolved and I am irritated when I call them. I hope you get an answer to the message you sent to their Corporate office. Good luck.


----------



## Keepingbusy

I don't know if this will help you or even if it is the correct information:

Herrschners Inc
0 Ratings | 0 Reviews
2800 Hoover Rd
Stevens Point, WI 54481
715-341-8686
715-341-2250 Fax
800-441-0838 Free
CLOSED. Opens tomorrow at 9:00 AM


----------



## Cyber Granny

9sueseiber said:


> yes I do know what you mean. unfortunately I did not get any names. I hate it when I do that. When I do remember to write it down I never need it. lol I received an email today from them wanting me to write a review of my purchases. I am so tempted. What would you do?


Tell them the truth and tell them how disgusted you are at the service you received and the staff need more customer training or better fired for been so stupid.
I hope you get all the yarn you did order for free as a compensation for all what you have had to go through.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Keepingbusy said:


> I don't know if this will help you or even if it is the correct information:
> 
> Herrschners Inc
> 0 Ratings | 0 Reviews
> 2800 Hoover Rd
> Stevens Point, WI 54481
> 715-341-8686
> 715-341-2250 Fax
> 800-441-0838 Free
> CLOSED. Opens tomorrow at 9:00 AM


Yeah, I have called both of those numbers, the 8686 number, operator says it is no longer in service. The other number 0838 answered and it is just a Herrschners store and she didn't know how to get them either. She did give me a number but I don't remember what it said. I think they were closed because it was almost 6 here, and I believe they are either 2 or 3 hrs ahead of us. I got another number from someone else here on Kp I can't remember now but it did answer but everyone was gone for the day. I left a message but don't know if it will be returned or not. I wrote on FB and asked them to email me, as I did not want to leave my phone number. I can change my email address a lot easier than my phone. we'll see. I just got an email from UPS saying the package was returned to sender because I did not order it. It was shipped back by 2 day air also. How funny. They will have to pay 2 day air both ways. They did give them a break though. They had the weight as 14 lbs I think it was. I know it was a lot heavier than that. It was 3 boxes. One a little smaller than the other two but still. 720 skeins of yarn has to weigh more than that. Right now i don't know what else to do. Tomorrow is Saturday, so won't be able to get anyone until Monday. Man this really stinks. The dang pkg. could be here by Monday. Criminy sakes. Spell check says that is wrong. haha They probably never heard the term before. The only example they had was "criminal". haha Well that's what I've been dealing with is a bunch of criminals. Don't mind me, I have a weird sense of humor.


----------



## Kitchenergal

9sueseiber said:


> Yeah, I have called both of those numbers, the 8686 number, operator says it is no longer in service. The other number 0838 answered and it is just a Herrschners store and she didn't know how to get them either. She did give me a number but I don't remember what it said. I think they were closed because it was almost 6 here, and I believe they are either 2 or 3 hrs ahead of us. I got another number from someone else here on Kp I can't remember now but it did answer but everyone was gone for the day. I left a message but don't know if it will be returned or not. I wrote on FB and asked them to email me, as I did not want to leave my phone number. I can change my email address a lot easier than my phone. we'll see. I just got an email from UPS saying the package was returned to sender because I did not order it. It was shipped back by 2 day air also. How funny. They will have to pay 2 day air both ways. They did give them a break though. They had the weight as 14 lbs I think it was. I know it was a lot heavier than that. It was 3 boxes. One a little smaller than the other two but still. 720 skeins of yarn has to weigh more than that. Right now i don't know what else to do. Tomorrow is Saturday, so won't be able to get anyone until Monday. Man this really stinks. The dang pkg. could be here by Monday. Criminy sakes. Spell check says that is wrong. haha They probably never heard the term before. The only example they had was "criminal". haha Well that's what I've been dealing with is a bunch of criminals. Don't mind me, I have a weird sense of humor.


I'm impressed that you have ANY sense of humour after all that you've been through!! Kudos to you!!!


----------



## 9sueseiber

Evie RM said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't see the other pages before I posted. I am so sorry they sent you 720 skeins. Do all of the blankets have to be made from the same yarn? If not, then I think you should order the yarn for the remaining blankets elsewhere. After this fiasco, I would not want to deal with Herrshners ever again. I have ordered from them years ago, but never had a problem so did not have to deal with any customer service issues. I think I am going to send another email to that Verizon representative asking her about the overage alerts I am getting on the data GB's. The only thing in their favor right now is that everyone I have talked to in Verizon customer service has been very nice and try to be helpful. I don't use bad language, but I can get loud when a situation does not get resolved and I am irritated when I call them. I hope you get an answer to the message you sent to their Corporate office. Good luck.


I know, I dealt with them 5 or 6 years ago and never once had any trouble. Of course I didn't try changing my order or anything either. haha Maybe that's it ha. Oh well , we'll see what tomorrow brings or probably what Monday brings. I truly hope someone gets reamed out over this. I am so mad.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Kitchenergal said:


> I'm impressed that you have ANY sense of humour after all that you've been through!! Kudos to you!!!


Thank you. I have had a lot of trouble in my life, and Thanks to my Mom, I have learned to roll with the punches, so to speak. My Mom was one of the toughest people I have ever known. 
She had a very hard life. Bore 8 kids, the last one, me, was born in 1945, so she had most of us during the depression with the food allotment thing and everything all that entailed. It wasn't until some of us kids left home that they really had enough money for all of us, even though my Dad worked 12 and 14 hours a day driving log trucks and when they were shut down for the weather he cut wood and sold it or drove Gravel truck or some other kind of odd jobs. We never knew what a Xmas or birthday present was until I was 10 or so. My Dad was such a proud man he wouldn't accept charity of any kind. I remember when I was very little, we were going to see my grandma and our car started acting up. When my Dad was asked at work if he was all set for the trip and he said no, and explained, thatt he car was running but making a weird noise so they had to cancel the trip. My Dad's boss heard about it and during the night he brought his car up to the house, left it beside the road, hot wired Dad's car and drove off with it. When Dad seen what he had done the next morning, he came in and told Mom, and said, how can I turn that down, Mom? I seen he had tears in his eyes and she hugged him and said, well you can't, That would be a slap in the face. Other people have their pride too you know. So Dad agreed, threatened us kids with our lives if we so much as got a speck of dirt on that car and off we went. Mom could pack for all of us in the space of an hour, or probably less. Once someone said why don't you make him, my Dad, help you with all those kids. She just snorted and said if he took care of us he'd probably poison us and if he helped pack it would be a total mess and take her twice as long to get it all sorted out. haha Back then, men rarely helped with the kids or housework. Even when my kids were little a man didn't do beans for the kids or housework. Mine did more than most, but that wasn't saying much. Now days the man changes as many diapers and such as the woman. My husband had a fit the first time my son's wife told him it was his turn to change the diaper, which was always when the pooped, never any other time. But now it's second nature to a man as well as the woman. Sometimes my mom worked and would have to ask for time off to come home and fix dinner, said us and my Dad would starve to death if she didn't She was a tough old bird. Lived to be 91. Her hair didn't even turn gray until she had a car accident at 72 and was in the intensive care unit for 3 months. Survived that and then a broken hip at about 80 and a fractured spine at 82. She was still living on her own at 85 or so. Then she went into an assisted care facility and died there at 91. She fell on her walker and broke 3 ribs, and was having heart trouble and finally died of a heart attack. I never made it home from work in time to be with her. That just about broke me. I couldn't stand the thought of her dying alone. The Nurse said I was with her Sue, and she knew you girls were on your way. That made it some easier but not much. I was going to stop and see her that night on my way to work but didn't get started early enough and knew she would already be asleep. Beside which, the DR said she would be coming home in 2 days, she never made it. Oh my goodness, here I am rattling on and on, just like an old woman. haha Anyway thanks for the help and all.


----------



## deshka

Sorry you have another mess on your hands. Maybe they figured if they sent your 720 skeins of yarn they would not have to deal with you again. But it's not funny at all, and I do hope it ends well. How is your blackberry situation coming along? I found a few more on our place, they spread so fast and it's miserable if they get out of hand, which can happen real fast. 720 skeins--idiots.
Go on their facebook site and post what happened, they take those kinds of things real serious and want to get them fixed fast. There are millions of people seeing what is posted.


----------



## Cindy Bower

I hope you will save your life story for your children and grandchildren. You could start a notebook of stories and print this one to put in there. They would know about you and your parents. Your stories need to live on.


9sueseiber said:


> Thank you. I have had a lot of trouble in my life, and Thanks to my Mom, I have learned to roll with the punches, so to speak. My Mom was one of the toughest people I have ever known.
> She had a very hard life. Bore 8 kids, the last one, me, was born in 1945, so she had most of us during the depression with the food allotment thing and everything all that entailed. It wasn't until some of us kids left home that they really had enough money for all of us, even though my Dad worked 12 and 14 hours a day driving log trucks and when they were shut down for the weather he cut wood and sold it or drove Gravel truck or some other kind of odd jobs. We never knew what a Xmas or birthday present was until I was 10 or so. My Dad was such a proud man he wouldn't accept charity of any kind. I remember when I was very little, we were going to see my grandma and our car started acting up. When my Dad was asked at work if he was all set for the trip and he said no, and explained, thatt he car was running but making a weird noise so they had to cancel the trip. My Dad's boss heard about it and during the night he brought his car up to the house, left it beside the road, hot wired Dad's car and drove off with it. When Dad seen what he had done the next morning, he came in and told Mom, and said, how can I turn that down, Mom? I seen he had tears in his eyes and she hugged him and said, well you can't, That would be a slap in the face. Other people have their pride too you know. So Dad agreed, threatened us kids with our lives if we so much as got a speck of dirt on that car and off we went. Mom could pack for all of us in the space of an hour, or probably less. Once someone said why don't you make him, my Dad, help you with all those kids. She just snorted and said if he took care of us he'd probably poison us and if he helped pack it would be a total mess and take her twice as long to get it all sorted out. haha Back then, men rarely helped with the kids or housework. Even when my kids were little a man didn't do beans for the kids or housework. Mine did more than most, but that wasn't saying much. Now days the man changes as many diapers and such as the woman. My husband had a fit the first time my son's wife told him it was his turn to change the diaper, which was always when the pooped, never any other time. But now it's second nature to a man as well as the woman. Sometimes my mom worked and would have to ask for time off to come home and fix dinner, said us and my Dad would starve to death if she didn't She was a tough old bird. Lived to be 91. Her hair didn't even turn gray until she had a car accident at 72 and was in the intensive care unit for 3 months. Survived that and then a broken hip at about 80 and a fractured spine at 82. She was still living on her own at 85 or so. Then she went into an assisted care facility and died there at 91. She fell on her walker and broke 3 ribs, and was having heart trouble and finally died of a heart attack. I never made it home from work in time to be with her. That just about broke me. I couldn't stand the thought of her dying alone. The Nurse said I was with her Sue, and she knew you girls were on your way. That made it some easier but not much. I was going to stop and see her that night on my way to work but didn't get started early enough and knew she would already be asleep. Beside which, the DR said she would be coming home in 2 days, she never made it. Oh my goodness, here I am rattling on and on, just like an old woman. haha Anyway thanks for the help and all.


----------



## rujam

What a shamozzle, do they employ rude idiots there or what? You must have felt like banging their heads together, I do hope commonsense prevails and that they sort out your order. I don't think you'll be dealing with them anymore after that mess up.


----------



## Veggiequeen

Can't wait to hear the end of this saga. Hoping you get 720 delivered but only charged for the right amount. Keep us posted.


----------



## rujam

9sueseiber said:


> yes I do know what you mean. unfortunately I did not get any names. I hate it when I do that. When I do remember to write it down I never need it. lol I received an email today from them wanting me to write a review of my purchases. I am so tempted. What would you do?


Tell them they employ idiots who won't listen.


----------



## scooter325

I can't imagine your frustration level!! I too am waiting to hear the outcome. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jael23

I was having trouble getting supplies for my cpap machine. Every time I called the supply company they would tell me that medicare would not pay as they did not have enough information. I would call the doctor's office and telling them what was happening and each time they sent the information to the supply company. There was only one here in Atlanta that could be used. I called last Friday and spoke to this same guy and he told me the same thing. I let him know that they did get the information and he checked my account and said they didn't and medicare refused to pay. I called medicare on Monday and they checked and said they never got any kind of order for my supplies and couldn't of refused payment. I let the guy know on Friday how I felt about his company and him in no so great way. He hung up on me. Luckily when I called medicare they told me they are not using that company anymore for supplies. I was so happy and called the doctors office to have them replace the order with the new company and they were very happy for hearing that they didn't have to use that company again. I am still waiting to get the new supplies but in the mean while the doctors office had some of the supplies I needed and gave them to me free. They are so great there. It saved me $200 so I am one happy person.


----------



## Kitchenergal

9sueseiber said:


> Thank you. I have had a lot of trouble in my life, and Thanks to my Mom, I have learned to roll with the punches, so to speak. My Mom was one of the toughest people I have ever known.
> She had a very hard life. Bore 8 kids, the last one, me, was born in 1945, so she had most of us during the depression with the food allotment thing and everything all that entailed. It wasn't until some of us kids left home that they really had enough money for all of us, even though my Dad worked 12 and 14 hours a day driving log trucks and when they were shut down for the weather he cut wood and sold it or drove Gravel truck or some other kind of odd jobs. We never knew what a Xmas or birthday present was until I was 10 or so. My Dad was such a proud man he wouldn't accept charity of any kind. I remember when I was very little, we were going to see my grandma and our car started acting up. When my Dad was asked at work if he was all set for the trip and he said no, and explained, thatt he car was running but making a weird noise so they had to cancel the trip. My Dad's boss heard about it and during the night he brought his car up to the house, left it beside the road, hot wired Dad's car and drove off with it. When Dad seen what he had done the next morning, he came in and told Mom, and said, how can I turn that down, Mom? I seen he had tears in his eyes and she hugged him and said, well you can't, That would be a slap in the face. Other people have their pride too you know. So Dad agreed, threatened us kids with our lives if we so much as got a speck of dirt on that car and off we went. Mom could pack for all of us in the space of an hour, or probably less. Once someone said why don't you make him, my Dad, help you with all those kids. She just snorted and said if he took care of us he'd probably poison us and if he helped pack it would be a total mess and take her twice as long to get it all sorted out. haha Back then, men rarely helped with the kids or housework. Even when my kids were little a man didn't do beans for the kids or housework. Mine did more than most, but that wasn't saying much. Now days the man changes as many diapers and such as the woman. My husband had a fit the first time my son's wife told him it was his turn to change the diaper, which was always when the pooped, never any other time. But now it's second nature to a man as well as the woman. Sometimes my mom worked and would have to ask for time off to come home and fix dinner, said us and my Dad would starve to death if she didn't She was a tough old bird. Lived to be 91. Her hair didn't even turn gray until she had a car accident at 72 and was in the intensive care unit for 3 months. Survived that and then a broken hip at about 80 and a fractured spine at 82. She was still living on her own at 85 or so. Then she went into an assisted care facility and died there at 91. She fell on her walker and broke 3 ribs, and was having heart trouble and finally died of a heart attack. I never made it home from work in time to be with her. That just about broke me. I couldn't stand the thought of her dying alone. The Nurse said I was with her Sue, and she knew you girls were on your way. That made it some easier but not much. I was going to stop and see her that night on my way to work but didn't get started early enough and knew she would already be asleep. Beside which, the DR said she would be coming home in 2 days, she never made it. Oh my goodness, here I am rattling on and on, just like an old woman. haha Anyway thanks for the help and all.


What a great story. You should print this off and save it for your children. You are so right. I was married in 1960 and my husband took the role that you described. He only ever changed a diaper once and that was because he had no choice. My son, on the other hand, changes diapers at the drop of a hat. If he's home ahead of his wife, he also whips up a meal. She told me that he does most of the cooking! Times have surely changed.

You've written your story well and it's made it an interesting read. I hope you don't delete it and that you will save it for your family. It's a confirmation of the old adage....."what doesn't kill you makes you stronger".


----------



## itsmeileen

Does anyone really listen anymore. I'm truly sorry for your wasted time, energy and frustration. Hope it all works out well and you can start a towel business w i th your free 720 skeins of yarn LOL


----------



## renobea

What a fiasco. Keep us posted on the outcome of this story. I might suggest ordering from Jimmy Beans. I live near them, so I don't have to order, but they have wonderful customer service. Good luck.


----------



## rujam

jael23 said:


> I was having trouble getting supplies for my cpap machine. Every time I called the supply company they would tell me that medicare would not pay as they did not have enough information. I would call the doctor's office and telling them what was happening and each time they sent the information to the supply company. There was only one here in Atlanta that could be used. I called last Friday and spoke to this same guy and he told me the same thing. I let him know that they did get the information and he checked my account and said they didn't and medicare refused to pay. I called medicare on Monday and they checked and said they never got any kind of order for my supplies and couldn't of refused payment. I let the guy know on Friday how I felt about his company and him in no so great way. He hung up on me. Luckily when I called medicare they told me they are not using that company anymore for supplies. I was so happy and called the doctors office to have them replace the order with the new company and they were very happy for hearing that they didn't have to use that company again. I am still waiting to get the new supplies but in the mean while the doctors office had some of the supplies I needed and gave them to me free. They are so great there. It saved me $200 so I am one happy person.


That was good to hear.


----------



## Cardelo

Ohioknitter said:


> OMG! Anxiously awaiting the sequel to this story. I think at this point you are owed the 720 skeins free.


I completely agree and was going to say the same thing. Yes, please let us know how this turns out.


----------



## Terri LaB

I find customer service sometimes is terrible. What ever happened to "the customer is always right" ????


----------



## Maplelkknitter

It is a shame that everything is a hassle and that customer service is non existent. I am having a problem with meds and I cannot get it corrected because of a computer error. Where do I go CVS owns all of the pharmacies in the hood. Ah for the small store on the corner--- oh wait, it's gone.


----------



## jonibee

You'll probably get 72 skeins because some one made a mistake..and 720 would certainly stop the gears..Write a letter (not an e-mail ) to the president of the company and tell him what idiots he has for employees and they are rude ..you are the customer and deserve better service because if they didn't have customers there wouldn't be a business. Sign it "Disgruntled Customer who is going to be a Non-Customer...If you have a printer copy out the above letter and enclose it..the price will be the postage and a satisfaction that you went to the top not to the knot-heads..It will make interesting reading for he or she anyway...


----------



## grandmatimestwo

I think they should give you the 720 skeins of yarn for your time and trouble! Not sure I would order from them again....ever!


----------



## knitbreak

OMG! I need a martini after reading your post! No! A double martini! You can't make this stuff up,can you?
As the saying goes, "Only in America!" (You do live here?) I know your anxious to get this settle,and Paypal
will see to it that it is.I just want to be a fly on the wall at Herrschners when they have to figure out how
and why this happened.


----------



## slmhuffman

I don't know how that package was shipped to you (I'm sure you said) but anyway, if it was shipped by either the post office or by UPS, you can refuse a package. I know, because I just refused a flat package I got by UPS last week and I refused a first class letter from the Post Office a little while ago about the same matter. I feel your pain. Keep us posted. Mine had nothing to do with knitting. It was a major retail store and they do owe me a little money. I was willing to forego that to cause them problems. They sure have tried their best. But I am having the last laugh this particular time. Hope your situation gets resolved.


----------



## Jedmo

OMG...what a mess. I would need a stiff drink after all that, good luck!


----------



## lynnlassiter

Wow, what a mess! I save all my email re: orders i a file labeled "Orders". I only erase after I receive the order and it is alright! Maybe this tip will help you in the future.


----------



## PAR

I am so curious to hear what happened. Please let us know! Herrschners sounds horrible.


----------



## gailknitt

Anxious to hear how many are actually delivered. You should get your order free for all the mistakes.


----------



## MrsC

My last encounter with Hershners was my last. I agree they are very rude, contradictory in what they tell you each time you call and just plain incompetent and stupid or money grubbing and will say anything to get more money out of you. At least that is my opinion.
Do you have a lawyer? I would use one if I were you.


----------



## carolynhi

Please keep us posted. What a ordeal but funny one sorta. You will be able to tell the towel story to the recipents. I dont thinkni i will order from them.????


----------



## Linda Haworth

Oh my goodness. It makes you wonder how they got their jobs in the first place. Maybe they will screw up the price and you will get 720 skeins for the first price. Ha ha that will never happen. I am anxious to hear how this turns out. Good Luck...
Linda


----------



## MrsC

Post your original letter you posted on here on Facebook! That seems to get action!


----------



## NanaMc

JlsH said:


> Can't wait to hear the resolve.


Me too!


----------



## pamjlee

Nothing to add but following for outcome!


----------



## 8Linda

jmcret05 said:


> https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0181-unordered-merchandise
> 
> "What do you do when you receive merchandise that you didn't order? According to the Federal Trade Commission, you don't have to pay for it. Federal laws prohibit mailing unordered merchandise to consumers and then demanding payment."
> 
> If you actually receive that many, call them and let them know that you have that amount and that you will be happy to donate the extra to a charity in their name. Thank them for the donation and hang up!! Make sure what you are paying for first, of course.


I wish I had known about this a few years ago when Herrschners sent me some yarn that I didn't order, would never order that yarn and charged me for it. I sent it back and no reimbursment for shipping. They insisted I ordered it. I haven't placed another order with them and never will.


----------



## Debiknit

Sallywilms said:


> Isaw a funny thing online recently--was it here?--showing a large Amazon truck and thevcaption was "Oh, goody! My yarn came!"
> 
> Thought of that after I read your story. Wow! 720 skeins!


I'm sitting here reading this and picturing the same thing.


----------



## sam0767

Oh I am waiting to hear the outcome on this one. If they sent you 720 skeins its their fault and you should refuse them to charge you for it. It was their mistake. Anxiously waiting for the outcome. If they sent you what the email said they did please post a photo of all of it.


----------



## Moe C

Good help is hard to find.


----------



## robinw

I have read your story and all the problems this order has caused. And the stress it has put you under! Bottom line is that you need your order of yarn to complete the towels for Christmas gifts, right? Start over by having a friend, neighbour, relative, knitting buddy or someone with a different address place the order for you. You could stand over their shoulder as they enter it online and have it shipped and billed to them in their name. Hopefully, the company gets it right. You get the yarn you ordered and wanted and you just pay your friend back. If I lived closer to you I would do this for you in a heartbeat! I would also give you a big hug and buy you a case of beer!


----------



## saukvillesu

My thoughts as I read this whole story were 1st: Are you sure you aren't being charged for all of that? and 2nd: As another reader mentioned, wouldn't good customer service dictate a call from Herschcnerrs when order department thought they were to ship 720 skeins. I certainly hope when this is all straightened out that you receive some form of apology and compensation for your frustration. Keep us informed how this plays out. And good luck!!


----------



## Mitch

Wow.....very frustrating for sure. Let us know the rest of the story!


----------



## Debiknit

I agree with getting someone else to place the order for your and you paying them. At the least you should get your yarn and be able to knit while getting all this straightened out. Good luck to you. I hope this gets fixed fast and to your benefit.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Renie65 said:


> You are the one that made the mistake. You should have been more careful when you order. I have never had any problems with them at. Very good company. All you want is sympathy from everyone[/quote Pay no attention to this comment she is a troll


----------



## MrsC

Renie65 said:


> You are the one that made the mistake. You should have been more careful when you order. I have never had any problems with them at. Very good company. All you want is sympathy from everyone


Are you nuts?


----------



## Cyber Granny

MrsC said:


> Are you nuts?


She/he/it is a troll, it is so stupid it posts the comment twice, it is only looking for attention, ignore it and it will fade away. Everytime you see It just report to admin. It is a PITA


----------



## RobbiD

9sueseiber said:


> THOSE ASSES!!!!! They really sent 720 skeins of yarn. I told the delivery guy what happened and he said "I wouldn't take a chance on them not charging you for all of this. I would just refuse delivery, call them and tell them that you refused it, and say now would you like to send me my original order?" So I did refuse it and he took it all back. I am SO MAD. Now I have to fight with them again and go through the whole crap all over again. I am going to call Corporate. I'm not even going to fool with them I am just sick over this, why in the world would someone do this.
> Do you guys think that's what I should do? Call Corporate I mean? Why in the hell would they do this to me? I don't want to go through this again. Dang It! Please tell me yes or no. If I call customer service I know I will lose it big time. I'll probably cuss them out and yell at them. When I'm really mad, that's what I do. And I am really, really mad!!!


Oh, my. I truly feel for you. I would still keep a close eye on your credit card account, even after refusing the shipment. As to calling their corporate offices, I think I would do it by mail. Several years ago, I had a problem with a Hewlett Packard computer. After several months of problems and BS with HP's customer service, I sent a 3 page, single spaced letter, marked "personal" and "confidential" to the president of HP, documenting every phone call, email, and result of communicating with HP's customer service and tech support departments. Within one week, I received a letter of apology from the HP president, a brand new, higher quality PC, and a return shipping label to return the troublesome PC at their expense. The squeaky wheel gets the oil, but it also helps to squeak into the ear of the right person. I am wishing you the best.


----------



## jonibee

Renie65 said:


> You are the one that made the mistake. You should have been more careful when you order. I have never had any problems with them at. Very good company. All you want is sympathy from everyone


Have a heart..have you ever experienced something similar in your life ...I reread the first part again and she had wanted to add the extra but was told that wasn't possible and the rep. asked her if she wanted to order the extra at that time which would include more postage for the new transaction ..the writer said she would have to do it another time at more expense to her, which in todays world is the way it is..a valuable lesson is learned always always buy more than you require. I think the way that this was handled by the company is outrageous, and their employees are in need of better customer relation skills and manners..and they did foul it up as one hand didn't let the other know what was going on...Niceness doesn't cost anything nor does empathy...


----------



## CherylH

Please let us know how this all works out. At this point I think if they did send you 720 skeins AND didn't charge you for them you should be allowed to keep them just for the aggravation. I have not dealt with Herschners in many years but I certainly never had that happen. Someday you'll be able to laugh about this (maybe)!


----------



## knitterforever

Unbelievable ! How can they stay in business with help like that. I get e mails asking me to come back...no way.


----------



## jonibee

Renie65 said:


> She already made her order once in the computer they can't add or subtract from it What is the big deal you need to paid attention. If you don't like the service you are getting or answers are not be answered then ask for their supervisor. Their are ones that help not the customer service representative if someone gives me run around I always ask for the supervisor.


Some companies for instance like LandsEnd..you can add or make a change on the order that has been placed by a certain time..so all companies have different policies and sometimes it's sheer laziness that the rep. doesn't want to be bothered to go the extra mile ...Even if it's a done deal there is no place for rudeness and the rep should have turned the customer over to customer service or supervisor without being asked..this is what they call good customer relations ..I have been there on both ends a customer and a rep..


----------



## GeriT01

9sueseiber said:


> Hi all, get you a fresh cup of coffee or tea, sit back and get ready for a long, very upsetting, to me, story. As some of you know I am making hooded bath towels for the younger kids in the family for Xmas. I am making them totally out of Herrschners Heritage Cotton. I made an order on June 21. After I made it, I realized I hadn't ordered enough and had left one kid out completely. So I called them to see if I could add to the order. She said no, sorry, we start processing immediately when the order hits our desk. Which initself is a bunch of bull. It always takes 2 or 3 days to get processed, but I said Oh darn, well I guess I will just have to make another order, but then I will have to pay shipping again. She said Yes you will. Do you want me to cancel the order for you? I said no, I will just have to order more separately. She says OK So, the next day is another story.
> 
> I get up open my emails while I am taking my meds, and here is an email saying the order has been cancelled and my money will be refunded through PayPal in 3 to 5 days. So I think, well that's fine, I was kind of wishing I had let her cancel it anyway, although it was already being processed and no changes could be mad, right? Right Well, now the plot
> 
> thickens. I make out my order with the added yarn I wanted to order anyway, right? Yeah, right. I send in my order, I
> get an email the next day, saying my order has been shipped. I think, no way, already? Well no, not already. This is the
> first order that was supposed to have been cancelled.
> 
> I call and say, hey what is happening here? I just made another order yesterday, because the first order had been cancelled. What is going on? So she says, oh my, I will check into that right away. So the next day, she sends an email, doesn't call me, which she should have done the first day. She sends an email saying the lady forgot to cancel the order, so it is being shipped, so sorry. So I call again, saying hey I can't afford both of these orders. There is no way, I can do that, and I sure don't want to pay shipping on both orders and then have to pay return shipping on the first order. Well I guess I can just refuse the first one when it gets here and you can go ahead and refund my money because I can't afford both. So she says, Oh no, you can't do that. I tell you what, I will just contact UPS and tell them to intercept the first order and return it to us, and yes we will go ahead and continue with the refund. So, OK that's all good, No, Not Good at all.
> 
> The second order had already been shipped too, so guess what? I get an email from UPS saying your order is being returned to sender at senders request. So, foolish me, I think it's the first order and think all is still good. Well I get an email later on from Herrschners saying the order had been received back to them. OK, still good. Everything's fine. Another day goes by and I check the tracking number for my second order. It says, returning to sender at senders' request. I about choked on my meds I took such a big breath. So I call Herrschners, and that conversation goes something like this.
> 
> Me: I have just checked the tracking on my order and they say it is being returned to you also.
> Her: No, maam, it is not being returned, that is the first order. This one is coming to you.
> Me: I don't think so. I got an email from you guys saying my order had been received and was being processed
> already.
> Her: No maam, it is being sent to you.
> 
> Me: Well, can you just check on this for me, please, because from my end it says it is being returned.
> Her: Maam, your pkg. is not being returned. It is being shipped on to you. have a nice day. Click
> 
> She hung up on me. So I waited and kept checking the tracking numbers to see where it's at. Still says being returned. So I call again. I get a man this time. Have to go through the whole thing again. This guy says hang on and I will check it. Comes back and says, in the most bored voice anyone can have, it is being shipped to you maam. I said, no it's not it is being returned to you. Bored voice says again it's being shipped to me. You will receive it Tuesday. If you don't have it by Wednesday, feel free to call again. Bye now. Well at least he said Bye before hanging up. But by this time I was thoroughly ticked off and that is using nice language. That was on Thursday or Friday. I had to take my computer in to get fixed, and didn't think to check on it when I got it back. So Tuesday came and went and wednesday, and I still did not get my pkg. So I checked the numbers again. They said Pkg delivered. I checked my front porch, no pkg. checked my enclosed back porch, no pkg. So i looked at it more closely and it said left at dock. I thought Dock? what dock. I noticed a place it said, for more info check here. So i clicked it and sure enough it had been left at the dock all right. Herrschners dock. By this time it was encroaching on the 4th of July Holiday and I couldn't get anybody. I had to wait until the 5th which was Tuesday a full week after I was supposed to have received it.
> 
> So I called Tuesday. The woman I talked to that time says, yes we have received your return. It is being processed right now. I said in the first place it wasn't my return, it was shipped back by your request. She says , now why would we request it back. So I told her why. It was only supposed to have been the first order returned and UPS sent both orders back. She says well there's nothing I can do about that. I said Yeah there is something you can do. Ship it back to me at your expense and I want it shipped by 2 day express at your expense. Oh I can't do that she says. I can have it sent back to you but you will have to pay further shipping. I almost lost it. These people, every stinking one of them were the rudest people I have ever talked to in my life. I made sure I was being nice, as nice as I could be under the circumstances. Anyway I said no, I won't pay further shipping. None of this was my fault and I do want it shipped 2 day express. She says she can't do that and it was my fault anyway. I said How in the-----big breath here , world do you think it's my fault? She said well you must have refused the shipment when you received it or something. I said Lady, I have never even seen that shipment, nor the first shipment. Neither of them have ever crossed my doorstep. Now let me talk to your manager. Well the Supervisor was just nice as pie, and agreed that none of this was my fault and yes it will be shipped two day express with no charge to you. Now the woman you spoke to said you want the whole thing shipped back , is that right? I said, yes, I want this second shipment shipped back to me. I don't even see any reason to unpack it, just ship it back. Now let me say here, the first person asked, you want it back? The whole thing back? I said yes, I do I ordered it and of course I want it back. I need it, like now. She said you want everything shipped back, both pkgs. I said no, I want this last one. The first one is probably already processed and back on the shelves by now. She says, but you want it all back, right? I thought you dumb broad, what the hell are you talking about. So I told the supervisor especially, I want this second shipment back, I have already been reimbursed for the first one, of course I don't want it back.
> 
> Well hang onto your hats ladies and gents, don't take a drink of coffee or I am sure you will choke on it. Guess what they are sending me. I ordered 65 skeins of yarn for all of the towels I am going to make.Plus a few other things. I got this email today saying, your order below has been shipped by 2 day express. The order included 720 skeins of yarn. Did you get that? Seven hundred and twenty skeins of yarn. I am so mad I could chew nails. I don't even know what to do about it. I am at a loss for words. Well words that I can say to them anyway, without getting arrested. I am still hoping that this is a mistake and someone, like the first person I talked to on this return shipment, or the snippy woman that hung up on me the first time I tried to tell them the stinking order was being shipped back to them, or MR bored pants himself, or maybe even the super nice voiced Supervisor are playing a little revenge joke here and sent that email just to piss me off. Well they succeeded. I have to admit, I was just a little shocked that the supervisor was being so nice about it I'm sure she was ticked off at me for catching all of them in this mess they made.. If all those 720 skeins of yarn are actually delivered to me, I don't know what I'll do. By the time I got the email it was too late to call, so I don't know what tomorrow will bring. I am supposed to get it tomorrow, actually I was supposed to get it today. What the heck can I do here? I am not paying shipping on those to return them. I looked on Herrschners site tonight and checked my order on it. The order there was exactly what I had written down when I ordered it and what was on the first email from them on this order. I don't know if I can prove it or not.
> 
> I hope you all didn't get too bored with this, if you even read it all the way through. I just wanted to let everyone know that Herrschners Customer Service People do not play nice. I am so upset I could scream. Here it is 3 AM and I'm still up and mad as a hornet. I think I'll drink another beer before I go to bed. No, it takes me too long to drink one, I'd be up till 5 or so. I have to get to bed. Night all.


Oh boy,what a mess! Time to shop somewhere else for your yarn.


----------



## thomsonact

Quick! Call your credit card company and cancel the payment if they are charging you for 720 skeins of yarn! And when thy want it back, tell them they will have to make some arrangement to pick it up. And, don't order from them again!


----------



## Jerlyn

Can't wait to hear what you actually get in your package


----------



## cr8images

First contact the credit card company, bank or Paypal-whichever way you paid for it. They will handle the finances. Your first goal is to get your money back and that is the job of the financial institution. They will be your advocate. Herrschners is not your advocate. After you get your money back you can do whatever you like with the customer service you didn't receive. If you like you can contact corporate and BBB. It will then be on your terms when and if you feel up to it. At that point I would also let Herrschners know that their behavior has now been exposure to all of us and have lost a lot of customers.

Good luck.


----------



## mombr4

I have never dealt with them, but sure sounds like they don't know what they are doing, poor and rude customer service.

I sure hope this all gets straightened out, you get your yarn and not charged for 720 balls. I would print out all of the email's sent to you from them and your order you reviewed, in case the order when received it not correct.

I would in the future find some place else to order from, even with you wanting a specific yarn they carry.

Will be watching, hoping for the best outcome, getting the correct yarn you ordered.


----------



## Runner Girl

Oh, my - what absolutely terrible customer service. Print a copy of your order from the website so you have proof of what you ordered and check your PayPal account to see what you were charged. Let's hope 720 skeins of yarn aren't delivered to you! Please let us know how this plays out.


----------



## quatrefoilknits

9sueseiber said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-412846-7.html#9330929]Thanks to my Mom, I have learned to roll with the punches, so to speak. My Mom was one of the toughest people I have ever known.
> She had a very hard life. Bore 8 kids, the last one, me, was born in 1945, so she had most of us during the depression with the food allotment thing and everything all that entailed. It wasn't until some of us kids left home that they really had enough money for all of us, even though my Dad worked 12 and 14 hours a day driving log trucks and when they were shut down for the weather he cut wood and sold it or drove Gravel truck or some other kind of odd jobs. We never knew what a Xmas or birthday present was until I was 10 or so. My Dad was such a proud man he wouldn't accept charity of any kind. I remember when I was very little, we were going to see my grandma and our car started acting up. When my Dad was asked at work if he was all set for the trip and he said no, and explained, thatt he car was running but making a weird noise so they had to cancel the trip. My Dad's boss heard about it and during the night he brought his car up to the house, left it beside the road, hot wired Dad's car and drove off with it. When Dad seen what he had done the next morning, he came in and told Mom, and said, how can I turn that down, Mom? I seen he had tears in his eyes and she hugged him and said, well you can't, That would be a slap in the face. Other people have their pride too you know. So Dad agreed, threatened us kids with our lives if we so much as got a speck of dirt on that car and off we went. Mom could pack for all of us in the space of an hour, or probably less. Once someone said why don't you make him, my Dad, help you with all those kids. She just snorted and said if he took care of us he'd probably poison us and if he helped pack it would be a total mess and take her twice as long to get it all sorted out. haha Back then, men rarely helped with the kids or housework.


 *Precious family!*


----------



## Childsplay904

If a box arrived large enough for 720 skeins arrived I would refuse it. I would watch my credit card bill and if credit not returned I would contact them to dispute the charge. I would place a new order from anther company. Then I would enjoy knitting for the littles!


----------



## gigi 722

OMG, what a mess. Will await the outcome.


----------



## Deber

OMG! I usually don't read long stories, but I couldn't stop reading your story. I had to find out what happened next. Can't wait to see what happens. Hopefully it'll work out for you in the end. What an ordeal.


----------



## Runner Girl

9sueseiber said:


> I'm sure I will. But have to calm down first. I sure don't want to yell at them. Customer Service now is another matter. I know I would yell at them. Thank you.


Like some of the others who have posted to you, I suggest you call Corporate. You can explain concisely what happened, what you ordered, and what you want shipped to you. I would let Corporate know about the very poor customer service you received, how many times you were forced to call customer service and how your order was still wrong, and the "720 skeins order." I would be more than happy to do this for you if you wish. Please do let us know what you decide to do and the outcome.


----------



## Ms Sue

I have never heard such a drama filled story about yarn. I would be pulling my hair out by now. Hate this happened, but sure glad you shared it with us. Gave me, and a lot of others, a good laugh and a heads up in ordering from them. Hope you get your yarn and this mess straightened out soon.


----------



## Paulaross

I ordered 3 Afghan kits from them one time and when I received the order it was 3 boxes, They had sent me 8 kits of one of the Afghanis I ordered, (11 kits altogether). They never charged me for the extra kits, I watched my credit card very carefully for 5 months. Never did charge me and never contacted me asking for a return of the extra kits. So I made the Afghans and donated them to the women's shelter. On another note, whenever I talk to customer service, I always take notes of date, time and subject matter and I always ask for the name of the person I am speaking to. If I have to talk to them again, I ask for that person by name. If no satisfaction then I a s k to speak to their supervisor.


----------



## jonibee

I would copy all e-mails from this company along with your above post and forward them to the appropriate people..PayPal, CEO of this company, and if you're lucky enough to have a consumer advocate via local radio or tv station have them look into it and get results. This is definately a company I will not deal with..their catalog looks great and great buys but shpg. chgs are high and after reading your post I would be very hesitant in dealing with them. Word of mouth has done alot of businesses in ..it starts with an order and if the service falters than their business suffers..Good Customer Service is the key word here!


----------



## Teacher's Mom

I don't know what phone numbers you have tried for corporate but this is the one I found...715-342-0741. Might give this one a try. Wishing you good luck with this fiasco! Please keep us updated.


----------



## quatrefoilknits

Julianna P said:


> Cancel all of the orders, put stop payments on all of the charges


 This is sound advice. First create a list with brief factual documentation: 
1) Date, Order # placed, Items, Amount. 
2) Date, Order # cancelled. 
3) Date, Order # shipped, tracking number. 
4) Date, Order # intercepted/returned to Herrschners.
ETC. 
Make a little file folder with a copy of your list and any supporting paperwork, such as print-outs of shipment tracking, e-mails, etc.

Sometimes in life we need an advocate. Someone who is used to fighting the battle which we find ourselves in.

The bank, paypal, credit card company should act on your behalf. These financial institutions can advocate for you and get the refund issued.

Because this experience begins to sound like inter-state, internet fraud, some other things you may also wish to do with your documented brief list of facts:

_1) Contact the Better Business Bureau (BBB) and share your brief list of facts. The remedy you are seeking from the BBB is a complete refund (merchandise and shipping). The BBB can advocate for you and get the refund issued.

2) Another poster mentioned that the company is located in Wisconsin. You could contact the Wisconsin Department of Agriculture, Trade, and Consumer Protection (DATCP) and share your brief list of facts. The remedy you are seeking from DATCP is a complete refund (merchandise and shipping). DATCP can advocate for you and get the refund issued._

The financial institutions, BBB and DATCP may all become aware that you've contacted each of them, and this may help them advocate for you. There is strength in numbers.

If you feel you need the matching yarn from Herrschners, handle that Herrschners order as a separate matter. With the credit card company, PayPal, bank, BBB, and DATCP watching, it will be in Herrschners best interest to fulfill that new order without error.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GreatMary

I am commenting here PURELY so I receive any future updates on this amazing saga of ineptitude!!! 

I agree with a previous comment comparing this to the Abbott and Costello routine "Who's On First" !!! 

I agree that you should notify corporate about this situation...and DEFINITELY inform them that WE are watching for the outcome.

Send this story to the "Late Show with Stephen Colbert" OR to the "Late Late Show with James Corden"...there must be a skit that can be made from this!!!!

AND...Good Luck!!!!


----------



## lainey_h

I read all the way through your original post, and I wound up being as mad as a hornet's nest too! If you actually receive 720 skeins of yarn and don't get charged for it, just donate the excess and never order from them again. There are so many wonderful online stores to order from, this is clearly not one of them. Please keep us posted.


----------



## lharris1952

I have had a problem with Enterprise Auto Rental. Since 11-15,I have had to rent a car 3 times while my Tahoe was being repaired. Each time, I made a reservation for the rental for the day and time I needed the car. I also requested a time to be picked up at the repair shop. I have tried making the reservation on-line and calling the office. All 3 times no one came to pick me up. I had to call every 15 minutes because they won't or can't answer the phone. No record of my reservation. Had to wait 1 1/2 hours the first and second time. The third time, I had to wait 2 1/2 hours. Dh called the office at least 6 times and was told the office was full of customers and the lady didn't have time to find out when I was to be picked up. Then she hung up on him. In the meantime, my mechanic said,"They did it to you again". I called the corporate office when I finally got home. The gentleman apologized to me and said next time use another office. I told him I would look for another auto rental in the future. Enterprise has also charged my credit card when I specifically asked them not to. They decided to close the office early that day and would not wait for me to take care of the paperwork and use my debit card. As for ordering from Walmart, three times and no record of our order. We live 45 minutes from town, so we can't just jump in the truck and run to the store for one thing. We now do without till our list is long enough to drive that far.


----------



## Debi55

I would also tell corporate that if they don't fix this problem that I will publish this whole fiasco on Yelp and any other review site that you can find on the internet.


----------



## lainey_h

Renie65 said:



> She already made her order once in the computer they can't add or subtract from it What is the big deal you need to paid attention. If you don't like the service you are getting or answers are not be answered then ask for their supervisor. Their are ones that help not the customer service representative if someone gives me run around I always ask for the supervisor.


As I believe another poster mentioned, often companies can add to an order. I think I'm notorious for forgetting to add something to my cart, and either the item is added or they extend free shipping on the additional item. And those are companies that I keep using. Craftsy has done this, Fabulous Yarns has done this, among others. The one thing that has never happened to me is to encounter a rude customer service agent. If I had, I would NEVER use that company again. It's my fault when I forget something, but the companies I've encountered bend over backwards to make things okay. (Or at least they're not rude about it...)


----------



## sam0767

maryann1701 said:


> Renie65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that made the mistake. You should have been more careful when you order. I have never had any problems with them at. Very good company. All you want is sympathy from everyone[/quote Pay no attention to this comment she is a troll
> 
> 
> 
> She sounds like it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nana5

Type out this letter and send it to Corporate and keep a copy for your record (good thing you vented while all the details are fresh in your mine!!! This was insane!!! Lesson I learned long ago, always ask the name of the person you are talking to at the start of any conversation and make note of it, the details of the call, and the date. This has helped me so much over the years. BEST of luck on resolving all of this.


----------



## GatherNoDust

What a story! Include this in with each of your gifts - they'll appreciate it every time they use the towel.


----------



## Jiggs

Holy smokes! A landslide of fiascos, one after the other. What a great job of keeping your cool, not sure that I could have done that in your situation. Hope that everything is taken care of on Monday. There has been a lot of good advice on here as to different agencies to contact - BBB, etc. I think I would have someone else order also as someone suggested. Have a beer or two and relax until Monday.


----------



## lainey_h

Keiko said:


> OMG. Sounds almost identical to what I just went through with LOVEKNITTING, a place I will never purchased anything from again. Believe me, if Knit Picks has the yarn I want, I'll definitely buy there because I've never had a problem with them. Actually, the only problem I've ever had is with Love Knitting, which also has another name they sell under. Can you imagine how big a box that would be if they do send you 720 skeins of yarn? Let us know how many actual skeins you receive.


I'm so sorry to hear that. I've never had a problem with Loveknitting (or Lovecrochet) and I've had to make returns to them, all successful. I guess that just goes to show that companies aren't perfect, it maybe depends on the customer service agent you get. It sounds like in the OP's case, there were NO good agents to be found, but maybe a good supervisor!


----------



## feltit

Send back what you don't want by cheapest way possible. Or just refuse the whole package. Stop payment on everything until this mess is cleared up. Is there a way to send it back so receiver has to pay postage? I'd never use them again. There are many different options out there for yarn.


----------



## nankat

I am not reading through all 12 of the pages...but just in the event no one has suggested this contact your credit card company.


----------



## lainey_h

jael23 said:


> I was having trouble getting supplies for my cpap machine. Every time I called the supply company they would tell me that medicare would not pay as they did not have enough information. I would call the doctor's office and telling them what was happening and each time they sent the information to the supply company. There was only one here in Atlanta that could be used. I called last Friday and spoke to this same guy and he told me the same thing. I let him know that they did get the information and he checked my account and said they didn't and medicare refused to pay. I called medicare on Monday and they checked and said they never got any kind of order for my supplies and couldn't of refused payment. I let the guy know on Friday how I felt about his company and him in no so great way. He hung up on me. Luckily when I called medicare they told me they are not using that company anymore for supplies. I was so happy and called the doctors office to have them replace the order with the new company and they were very happy for hearing that they didn't have to use that company again. I am still waiting to get the new supplies but in the mean while the doctors office had some of the supplies I needed and gave them to me free. They are so great there. It saved me $200 so I am one happy person.


That's good to hear! I also use a cpap, and there are plenty of not so good DME suppliers out there, I thought I had already found them all! Happy ending, at least!


----------



## Goalkprsmom

I completely lost it and started laughing when I saw they sent you 720 skeins of yarn. This story reminds me of the Abbott and Costello skit Who's on First. What terrible customer service! You will have quite a story to tell with your towels when they are complete.


----------



## Linda5251

Omg! I would have lost it with them. I was in customer service a majority of my working yrs and I would have been fired for talking to a customer that way! I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. Like everyone said: can't wait to hear what your re receive and what you're billed for!!!


----------



## sutclifd

Cindy Bower said:


> I'm sorry to say that I'm laughing out loud all by myself. Not because it is funny, but ridiculous. I really hope you continue to post the outcomes. As awful as it all seems, I'm getting the same poor quality of service with the whole mess of signing up for Obamacare. They don't post payments, will only take one payment by phone, won't send me the number I'm supposed to have to pay online, finally send number 3 months later, require me to pay 3 months ahead or they will not take a claim during that "grace period" created because the number they sent me wouldn't work to let me pay online after all. It won't let me use the number, but only my husband, so after an hour of setting things up I had to call yet again, wait on hold 45 minutes, explain problem, be told that I can't pay so have to set up new and separate account for husband in order to pay. All efforts to set up his account won't work and they don't know why after waiting again on hold to tell them it won't work. So.... I had to make trip to offices on my lunch hour to pay in person but they don't have a confirmation number or anything official to prove payment, which they didn't for the previous payments either. I also get harassing emails and letters from them continuing to question us about any changes in our income or possible changes in the future. I even get phone calls from them telling me that my documentations I spent hours getting ready and mailed before their deadline were never received although they are obviously in a pile of other people's stuff with out enough knowledgeable workers to document the documents. It is a mess I can't even stand to think about and it involves a WHOLE lot of $$. Insurance is almost double our house payment for 2 healthy people who rarely see a doctor and have no ongoing problems. I pray that this is not the case with others who had no other options for healthcare. UGH! Sorry to change the subject, but I understand incompetence very well.


Cindy, Stop wasting your time and stop getting so frustrated, dealing with fools -- just call your Congressman's office. This is a federal program and just the sort of thing Congressmen are supposed to help you with.


----------



## tmvasquez

Holy cow. Did you use PayPal? Contact them and explain the issue they may be able to help.


----------



## unicornbus

I have ordered from herrshners several times over the years, and never had any trouble, As a matter of fact I have a shipment on its way from them now. It is due here next week. But if they are this irresponsible, I'll no longer order from them. I'm sure that most of the other members feel that way too. If we all stop ordering from them, they will feel it.


----------



## rlhanlon

I think maybe we on KP could help Sue out. If we all send an email to Herrschners asking them to fix Sue's problem, maybe they will realize they have a larger audience than just some "little old lady" (the attitude I've seen some younger people have). I say we all send them an email, maybe with a link to this conversation on KP, asking them what are they doing about helping her out?

Their email address is: [email protected]

By the way, there are a lot of bad reviews for them already on the web. Yelp, Resellerrating.com, complaintsboard.com, etc. They look to me like they are having severe problems with other people besides Sue.


----------



## Kahlua

I've only had one experience with them and it will be the last one....it was no where near as convoluted as yours, nor did I have to deal with extremely rude people... there are too many companies that give you excellent service, are pleasant on the phone and are anxious to fill your order in a speedy fashion...like everyone else, I can't wait to hear what the outcome is.


----------



## sutclifd

PaKnitter said:


> Herrschners no longer gets my $ after poor customer service years ago.
> When someone says 'so what do you want me to do about it' after going round and round for days wanting a rain check for yarn that was sold out and they refused to give me the new stock coming in because they'd loose money on it the heck with them.


That's called 'bait and switch' and there is a federal law against it. You could have 'reminded' them of that and made your next phone call one to the Feds. If we don't stand up to treatment like this, the problems just continue and we all get ulcers.


----------



## jonibee

lainey_h said:


> As I believe another poster mentioned, often companies can add to an order. I think I'm notorious for forgetting to add something to my cart, and either the item is added or they extend free shipping on the additional item. And those are companies that I keep using. Craftsy has done this, Fabulous Yarns has done this, among others. The one thing that has never happened to me is to encounter a rude customer service agent. If I had, I would NEVER use that company again. It's my fault when I forget something, but the companies I've encountered bend over backwards to make things okay. (Or at least they're not rude about it...)


And..they should if they want your business..word of mouth is better than advertising...


----------



## eilenablue

Have just read all 13 pages following your post. I'm so sorry you've had this dreadful thing happen to you. What a frustrating time for you. I don't think I could have been as calm as you were on the phone with them. I don't have the patience with some customer service people. Hope it's all resolved soon for you and that you get the yarn you require one way or another to finish your gifts. Take care.


----------



## BARBIE-s

9Sue - am soooo disappointed for you, this is ridiculous. I only ordered from them one time for a specialty yarn project and it went very smoothly, just slow to receive the product. Recently ordered from a company called "Premier Yarns" some cotton yarn for kitchen towels (Christmas gifts), and to my surprise received a "refund" from "Herrschners" to my PayPal account as the yarn I ordered was actually on sale and I had paid full price when ordered. I was happy about this part of my order, which was placed on June 20th-guess what, while I got my refund, still have yet to receive the yarn ???!!!!! Oh well, onward and upward, fortunately the towels work up quickly so will still have ample time when and "IF" the yarn ever appears


----------



## joyfulstitch

Hang in. Looking forward to hearing better news in the coming days. I just had an excellent experience with Craftsy. I was missing one skein out of an order that contained 24 skeins. They sent out the missing skein the same day!


----------



## LindaH

What a total mess! I would be calling corporate for sure and escalating this up as high as I could go.


----------



## Gweneth 1946

I would suggest you print out the story you just told us in case you have to repeat everything one more time, you can e mail what you just told us. I was beginning to look for a punch line in there. These call centre people are trained to fill in the blanks and not ask to many questions. I worked for one for seven years and the employees were between ages 20 and 55 yrs of age. When we had meetings on certain contracts the ones in their fifties would ask more questions than the younger ones. The supervisor brought that up one day. Why do you older ladies ask so many questions. We said because with experiences of life we know how things happen and we just wanted to make sure we had the answers. That did not make her happy. Orders were ,"go by the script". If there was no manager around we would get the person next to us to take the call, and for some reason that always worked and we never said anything differently. They do get their wires crossed and if you are dealing with them on the phone and by e mail that only makes things worse. Use one or the other and let twenty four hours between conversations so they can get their act together. Let us know the end of this story.


----------



## ptober

The first thing I would do is check my credit card or Paypal account to make sure they did not charge you for 720 skeins of yarn!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Please be aware that they might consider you on the hook for all 720 skeins since you agreed that you wanted the "whole order" although I cannot figure how they got to 720 skeins. Really glad you did not accept the 720 shipment. 

Will anyone else do the email response? Bet it would help.


----------



## jditlin

Document everything! Both orders and the conversations you had with their so called customer service. did you ever ask to take to a supervisor? Sometimes doing that helps, but you may have to talk to more than one. Otherwise give Paypal all the info and let them sort it out. Sounds like that might be a good mail order company to avoid!


----------



## vonnie56

I have not read everything in this string, but had to chime in. Isn't there still a law that if you receive something by mail/UPS/FedEx/whatever and you did not order it, you can keep it and not pay for it.  Years ago, craft books would show up in the mail with an invoice attached and you had something like 30 days to return it or keep it and pay. Well, complaints arose, and I could have sworn that nothing could be sent in the mail that you did not order or request and the company could expect payment and proceed to collect. It's like if you order 10 skeins of a yarn and a company actually sends 15 and charges you for 10. I do believe by law, you're not required to pay for the extra, it's their mistake. It's just a person's kindness and sense of right and wrong that makes us call and see if we should return the extra. 

I probably would have accepted the package, although I'm not sure where I would put 720 skeins of yarn!!! Then, I would have told the bank and PayPal to release the funds for the what I actually ordered and dealt with it from there. 

AND to charge you shipping and handling on any of your orders just blows me away. You certainly ordered enough yarn to get free shipping and handling. I used to order from Herrschners a lot, but with the internet, I haven't ordered from them in years. 

I am so sorry you're dealing with this. I would definitely notify my bank and PayPal that you are not paying the refusal/refund charges that Herrschners may try to get from you. I'd be furious. I'd be emailing everyone I could . . . . I'd also go online and see if they have a chat option . . . start complaining there too. 

My heart goes out to you. I can feel how frustrated you are. 
Vonnie


----------



## Nancyn

I hope this all gets resolved for you. What a nightmare!


----------



## lyd

If you are only charged for the one order and they sendall of that I think I would keep it for the frustration of trying to do the right thing and they are too stupid to realize their mistake. I would definatly write hem a letter!


----------



## lyd

Yes, do keep us up to date on the outcome.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

vonnie56 said:


> Isn't there still a law that if you receive something by mail/UPS/FedEx/whatever and you did not order it, you can keep it and not pay for it.
> 
> I probably would have accepted the package, although I'm not sure where I would put 720 skeins of yarn!!! Then, I would have told the bank and PayPal to release the funds for the what I actually ordered and dealt with it from there.


Because of the "whole order" questions, I suspect OP will be seen as ordering all 720 skeins. And to accept ANY of it would be seen as accepting.

As for having PayPal straighten it out, don't hold your breath, for the same reasons above.


----------



## stefhope

As I was telling a friend just yesterday, there is never a time anymore when things go smoothly. I could tell you about the snafu with my sofa, the broken lamp sent in the mail, and a zillion others, but none would beat your story. Do be sure to fill us in on the next episode in the saga


----------



## jjolo32

Yes be sure to let us know the final outcome. So sorry for your frustration.


----------



## bellflory

Thanks for sharing, I was just preparing an order (first one ever) to Herrschners . I believe I'll rethink that order. Keep your cool, take care of it how ever you have to. Tell everyone in the knitting community, and let capitalism work it's magic. There are too many great places to buy yarn to ever have to put up with this nonsense.


----------



## Chezl

GreatMary said:


> I am commenting here PURELY so I receive any future updates on this amazing saga of ineptitude!!!
> 
> I agree with a previous comment comparing this to the Abbott and Costello routine "Who's On First" !!!
> 
> I agree that you should notify corporate about this situation...and DEFINITELY inform them that WE are watching for the outcome.
> 
> Send this story to the "Late Show with Stephen Colbert" OR to the "Late Late Show with James Corden"...there must be a skit that can be made from this!!!!
> 
> AND...Good Luck!!!!


If you want to get future updates of any topic, just click on "watch" on the top left just above the original post.


----------



## alexdoc

I have purchased from them and now I'm really glad I didn't.


----------



## Sarah Chana

Horrible, but humorous tale of woe..... Just be sure to keep and accurate, updated paper trail. You just may need it in the near future.
I hope you receive satisfaction. This certainly is miles away from a decent marketing protocol.

BTW, you write quite well :sm24: 
Sarah


----------



## Jan in PA

Renie65 said:


> You are the one that made the mistake. You should have been more careful when you order. I have never had any problems with them at. Very good company. All you want is sympathy from everyone


All I can say is wow. Wow. Hope the same thing happens to you some day. She did NOTHING WRONG. Sad that you are going through this life being so judgemental. I'll let it go at that because anything else I say would be really bad (sounds like you may work for this yarn company! - you'd definitely fit right in).


----------



## janetmdubec

I think I can second vonnie56 about not having to pay for what was not ordered. Herrschners will never be able to prove your order for 720 (if that's what arrives) and you have proof of what you did. With how insistently confused all those reps seem to be, you may just have to prove it. Keep copies of all those printed correspondence and, hang in there! But, please, do let us know the 'rest of the story'. This would surely be one for Paul Harvey!


----------



## JTM

9sueseiber said:


> Hi all, get you a fresh cup of coffee or tea, sit back and get ready for a long, very upsetting, to me, story. As some of you know I am making hooded bath towels for the younger kids in the family for Xmas. I am making them totally out of Herrschners Heritage Cotton. I made an order on June 21. After I made it, I realized I hadn't ordered enough and had left one kid out completely. So I called them to see if I could add to the order. She said no, sorry, we start processing immediately when the order hits our desk. Which initself is a bunch of bull. It always takes 2 or 3 days to get processed, but I said Oh darn, well I guess I will just have to make another order, but then I will have to pay shipping again. She said Yes you will. Do you want me to cancel the order for you? I said no, I will just have to order more separately. She says OK So, the next day is another story.
> 
> I get up open my emails while I am taking my meds, and here is an email saying the order has been cancelled and my money will be refunded through PayPal in 3 to 5 days. So I think, well that's fine, I was kind of wishing I had let her cancel it anyway, although it was already being processed and no changes could be mad, right? Right Well, now the plot thickens. I make out my order with the added yarn I wanted to order anyway, right? Yeah, right. I send in my order, I get an email the next day, saying my order has been shipped. I think, no way, already? Well no, not already. This is the first order that was supposed to have been cancelled.
> I call and say, hey what is happening here? I just made another order yesterday, because the first order had been cancelled. What is going on? So she says, oh my, I will check into that right away. So the next day, she sends an email, doesn't call me, which she should have done the first day. She sends an email saying the lady forgot to cancel the order, so it is being shipped, so sorry. So I call again, saying hey I can't afford both of these orders. There is no way, I can do that, and I sure don't want to pay shipping on both orders and then have to pay return shipping on the first order. Well I guess I can just refuse the first one when it gets here and you can go ahead and refund my money because I can't afford both. So she says, Oh no, you can't do that. I tell you what, I will just contact UPS and tell them to intercept the first order and return it to us, and yes we will go ahead and continue with the refund. So, OK that's all good, No, Not Good at all.
> 
> The second order had already been shipped too, so guess what? I get an email from UPS saying your order is being returned to sender at senders request. So, foolish me, I think it's the first order and think all is still good. Well I get an email later on from Herrschners saying the order had been received back to them. OK, still good. Everything's fine. Another day goes by and I check the tracking number for my second order. It says, returning to sender at senders' request. I about choked on my meds I took such a big breath. So I call Herrschners, and that conversation goes something like this.
> 
> Me: I have just checked the tracking on my order and they say it is being returned to you also.
> Her: No, maam, it is not being returned, that is the first order. This one is coming to you.
> Me: I don't think so. I got an email from you guys saying my order had been received and was being processed already.
> Her: No maam, it is being sent to you.
> Me: Well, can you just check on this for me, please, because from my end it says it is being returned.
> Her: Maam, your pkg. is not being returned. It is being shipped on to you. have a nice day. Click
> 
> She hung up on me. So I waited and kept checking the tracking numbers to see where it's at. Still says being returned. So I call again. I get a man this time. Have to go through the whole thing again. This guy says hang on and I will check it. Comes back and says, in the most bored voice anyone can have, it is being shipped to you maam. I said, no it's not it is being returned to you. Bored voice says again it's being shipped to me. You will receive it Tuesday. If you don't have it by Wednesday, feel free to call again. Bye now. Well at least he said Bye before hanging up. But by this time I was thoroughly ticked off and that is using nice language. That was on Thursday or Friday. I had to take my computer in to get fixed, and didn't think to check on it when I got it back. So Tuesday came and went and wednesday, and I still did not get my pkg. So I checked the numbers again. They said Pkg delivered. I checked my front porch, no pkg. checked my enclosed back porch, no pkg. So i looked at it more closely and it said left at dock. I thought Dock? what dock. I noticed a place it said, for more info check here. So i clicked it and sure enough it had been left at the dock all right. Herrschners dock. By this time it was encroaching on the 4th of July Holiday and I couldn't get anybody. I had to wait until the 5th which was Tuesday a full week after I was supposed to have received it.
> 
> So I called Tuesday. The woman I talked to that time says, yes we have received your return. It is being processed right now. I said in the first place it wasn't my return, it was shipped back by your request. She says , now why would we request it back. So I told her why. It was only supposed to have been the first order returned and UPS sent both orders back. She says well there's nothing I can do about that. I said Yeah there is something you can do. Ship it back to me at your expense and I want it shipped by 2 day express at your expense. Oh I can't do that she says. I can have it sent back to you but you will have to pay further shipping. I almost lost it. These people, every stinking one of them were the rudest people I have ever talked to in my life. I made sure I was being nice, as nice as I could be under the circumstances. Anyway I said no, I won't pay further shipping. None of this was my fault and I do want it shipped 2 day express. She says she can't do that and it was my fault anyway. I said How in the-----big breath here , world do you think it's my fault? She said well you must have refused the shipment when you received it or something. I said Lady, I have never even seen that shipment, nor the first shipment. Neither of them have ever crossed my doorstep. Now let me talk to your manager. Well the Supervisor was just nice as pie, and agreed that none of this was my fault and yes it will be shipped two day express with no charge to you. Now the woman you spoke to said you want the whole thing shipped back , is that right? I said, yes, I want this second shipment shipped back to me. I don't even see any reason to unpack it, just ship it back. Now let me say here, the first person asked, you want it back? The whole thing back? I said yes, I do I ordered it and of course I want it back. I need it, like now. She said you want everything shipped back, both pkgs. I said no, I want this last one. The first one is probably already processed and back on the shelves by now. She says, but you want it all back, right? I thought you dumb broad, what the hell are you talking about. So I told the supervisor especially, I want this second shipment back, I have already been reimbursed for the first one, of course I don't want it back.
> 
> Well hang onto your hats ladies and gents, don't take a drink of coffee or I am sure you will choke on it. Guess what they are sending me. I ordered 65 skeins of yarn for all of the towels I am going to make.Plus a few other things. I got this email today saying, your order below has been shipped by 2 day express. The order included 720 skeins of yarn. Did you get that? Seven hundred and twenty skeins of yarn. I am so mad I could chew nails. I don't even know what to do about it. I am at a loss for words. Well words that I can say to them anyway, without getting arrested. I am still hoping that this is a mistake and someone, like the first person I talked to on this return shipment, or the snippy woman that hung up on me the first time I tried to tell them the stinking order was being shipped back to them, or MR bored pants himself, or maybe even the super nice voiced Supervisor are playing a little revenge joke here and sent that email just to piss me off. Well they succeeded. I have to admit, I was just a little shocked that the supervisor was being so nice about it I'm sure she was ticked off at me for catching all of them in this mess they made.. If all those 720 skeins of yarn are actually delivered to me, I don't know what I'll do. By the time I got the email it was too late to call, so I don't know what tomorrow will bring. I am supposed to get it tomorrow, actually I was supposed to get it today. What the heck can I do here? I am not paying shipping on those to return them. I looked on Herrschners site tonight and checked my order on it. The order there was exactly what I had written down when I ordered it and what was on the first email from them on this order. I don't know if I can prove it or not.
> 
> I hope you all didn't get too bored with this, if you even read it all the way through. I just wanted to let everyone know that Herrschners Customer Service People do not play nice. I am so upset I could scream. Here it is 3 AM and I'm still up and mad as a hornet. I think I'll drink another beer before I go to bed. No, it takes me too long to drink one, I'd be up till 5 or so. I have to get to bed. Night all.


If package is large enough to hold 720 skeins of yarn... refuse it. Do not shop through Herrschners ever again. Surely there is another yarn supplier that you can use. Check out Yarn Paradise (Ice Yarns)... even though their shipping appears to be very high... the cost of their yarn is very reasonable... and the cost of yarn and shipping combined is often less than you can purchase locally. 
Good luck.


----------



## lindseymary

You certainly deserve some form of compensation for this aggravation.At least the yarn and a case of beer.Lindseymary


----------



## randiejg

What a horrible experience! I hope you are able to sort this whole thing out to your advantage. I can hardly believe this about Herrschner's. 

I've bought from them for many decades, and only a few times had to call them with a problem, and they were always so helpful, once sending me a free wooden ribbon/spool holder to replace one I had received that had a very rough finish on one piece that looked as if it had not been through the sanding step.

Where are they getting all of these rude and incompetent people? Some years back, I worked for a company that developed training programs, including customer service training. I remember that during the development of one of our products, someone quoted some research about satisfied and dissatisfied customers to illustrate how important it is to keep the customer happy:

If a customer has a good experience, they might tell one person about it, but if a customer has a bad experience, they might tell 10 people about it, and several of those people will tell others about it. Certainly, you've let many more people than ten know about it, and I'm sure many here will have this debacle in their minds the next time they consider placing an order with them.


----------



## randiejg

Jan in PA said:


> All I can say is wow. Wow. Hope the same thing happens to you some day. She did NOTHING WRONG. Sad that you are going through this life being so judgemental. I'll let it go at that because anything else I say would be really bad (sounds like you may work for this yarn company! - you'd definitely fit right in).


Well said, I completely agree!


----------



## Paet

You should really contact PayPal and forward to them what you wrote above. You should ask them to without payment to Herr shiners unail the problem is solved. Also contact Better Business and let them know and your State Attorney General. By doing this you show that you mean business. I have had to go this far a few times and it scares the hell out of the companies. And it works.

Do ke1ep us posted about what happens.


----------



## sockyarn

am with you . Right to the top and no stops on the way. This is very bad customer service.


gmomgil said:


> My goodness. What a mess. You need to go to the top on this one.


----------



## REH

Very interesting, waiting to hear the outcome!!!


----------



## julietinboots

Eager to hear what corporate has to say. I bet they straighten it all out for you.


----------



## meadowmadcow

What a real mess!! Perhaps if you really want this yarn and cannot face going through this mess again you could get a close neighbour or friend to order it for you so they don't know they are dealing with you. That way other than reimbursing the person who made the order you won't have to deal with them again. Then I would go and create merry hell with their corporate department!


----------



## misslucille40

BARBIE-s said:


> 9Sue - am soooo disappointed for you, this is ridiculous. I only ordered from them one time for a specialty yarn project and it went very smoothly, just slow to receive the product. Recently ordered from a company called "Premier Yarns" some cotton yarn for kitchen towels (Christmas gifts), and to my surprise received a "refund" from "Herrschners" to my PayPal account as the yarn I ordered was actually on sale and I had paid full price when ordered. I was happy about this part of my order, which was placed on June 20th-guess what, while I got my refund, still have yet to receive the yarn ???!!!!! Oh well, onward and upward, fortunately the towels work up quickly so will still have ample time when and "IF" the yarn ever appears


You will have to wait your turn, because they sent everyone's yarn to Sue!


----------



## sockyarn

You really need to take down that address you were given and mail COPYS of everything including what you have told us and mail it directly to the vic-president of the company and let them know it is not you they are losing as a customer, but other KP'ers who do not want to do through what you have gone through.


9sueseiber said:


> Yeah I just went into my bank, they haven't charged me anything, and won't because my bank nor PayPal would accept that high of a bill, without calling me. I just added it up on my calculator and it is $1,931.53. They have all the prices on there but like I said at the bottom is all zeros. I am convinced now that this is a hoax on their part. I don't know what they think they're doing, but it is totally assinine to me. I just can't believe a big company like this would do something like that. I know I will never deal with them again. They are just ticked off, because I told them on the phone about 3 times that the shipment was going back to them and I sent at least 3 emails asking that they check it out, and they ignored my emails and trashed me on the phone, and it all turned out that I was right and they, the little smart alecs were wrong.So no, I won't ever buy from them again. I ordered $149.80 in yarn and they didn't even give me free shipping, nothing. I usually don't buy at Herrschners anyway because of their shipping rates are so high. But now I know I won't ever order from them again. I just hope I have ordered enough to do all of the knitting I have planned so I won't have to order more of it just to finish. Well I'm headed to bed. Will fight this out tomorrow. I should just ignore them, because I know they are just pulling a little joke. I might just send all these papers and emails I have to corporate and see how funny they think it is. Not that it would break them if I don't order from them anymore, but it's just the principal of the thing. They are acting like a bunch of little kids instead of business people. Well good night all, and thanks again for your feelings for all they have put me through,it helps a lot, but I still don't have any yarn. Heck they might not even send it at all.


----------



## sockyarn

One of the lessons learned here is do not cancel and order then re-order right away. These places can not handle that. Waite at least a week so they can get things back on the shelf and clear their brains. Then re-order as if it were a new order. This is the frame they are used to working in. They can not handle anything that requires them to do independent thinking.


jinx said:


> I am sure there is another side to this story. However, there is no excuse for all the screw ups they made. I am sorry for all the frustration you have been thru.


----------



## JoeA

Beath! So sorry you've gone through this! As many KP's are saying go to the top, with all your proofs! Please let us know of your outcome, my prayers go with you


----------



## sockyarn

Federal Government incompetence is far and above all other incompetence. No one else comes close. They win hands down.


Cindy Bower said:


> I'm sorry to say that I'm laughing out loud all by myself. Not because it is funny, but ridiculous. I really hope you continue to post the outcomes. As awful as it all seems, I'm getting the same poor quality of service with the whole mess of signing up for Obamacare. They don't post payments, will only take one payment by phone, won't send me the number I'm supposed to have to pay online, finally send number 3 months later, require me to pay 3 months ahead or they will not take a claim during that "grace period" created because the number they sent me wouldn't work to let me pay online after all. It won't let me use the number, but only my husband, so after an hour of setting things up I had to call yet again, wait on hold 45 minutes, explain problem, be told that I can't pay so have to set up new and separate account for husband in order to pay. All efforts to set up his account won't work and they don't know why after waiting again on hold to tell them it won't work. So.... I had to make trip to offices on my lunch hour to pay in person but they don't have a confirmation number or anything official to prove payment, which they didn't for the previous payments either. I also get harassing emails and letters from them continuing to question us about any changes in our income or possible changes in the future. I even get phone calls from them telling me that my documentations I spent hours getting ready and mailed before their deadline were never received although they are obviously in a pile of other people's stuff with out enough knowledgeable workers to document the documents. It is a mess I can't even stand to think about and it involves a WHOLE lot of $$. Insurance is almost double our house payment for 2 healthy people who rarely see a doctor and have no ongoing problems. I pray that this is not the case with others who had no other options for healthcare. UGH! Sorry to change the subject, but I understand incompetence very well.


----------



## Beetytwird

9sueseiber said:


> How would you know what to say? I know I've told the whole story here, but there would be questions, I'm sure, that you wouldn't know how to answer. A lot went on that I haven't even said yet. Comments and stuff that I forgot about, especially that last person I talked to and then told her I wanted to talk to her supervisor. We went back and forth for about 15 minutes before I gave up and talked to the supervisor. I would like nothing better than to hand everything over to you, but I better not. I wouldn't want to risk getting anyone else nvolved in all of this. I just don't know. I am so mad right now I don't know what to think. Now I have to order everything again. I have already got some of it started and don't want to change yarns. Besides which I would have to wait for them to refund my money before I could order for someone else. I really need that yarn as soon as possible or I'm not going to get the projects done by Xmas. I needed it last month when I first ordered it. CRAP!!


Any time I have called Herrschner's just to place an order, a statement that the conversation will be recorded for training purposes is the first thing I hear.....when you call Corporate, tell them to listen to the tapes...hear the sarcasm and rudeness. Then to check what was actually sent to you, check with UPS for back up that THEY requested the returns. I have never had this problem with them in the 40 years I have purchased form them.....however... employees change, management changes...and so on. Bless you, hope you get this mess straight.


----------



## Alanan

Renie65 said:


> You are the one that made the mistake. You should have been more careful when you order. I have never had any problems with them at. Very good company. All you want is sympathy from everyone


Are you for real? How nasty can you get?


----------



## Knitnutty

If it comes UPS just don't open it and take it back to them so they can return it. Next go to the bank and stop all charges on your card from Herschners. The bank can block the charges or tell them to cancel the card immediately. That will stop all charges from Herschners.


----------



## Nannymar

Have never heard of Herrschners, but I've sure heard enough here! That's the most horrible customer service(?) I've ever heard of. Please cancel your order completely and order from FiberWild.....they treat all their customers with kid gloves!
Good luck!


----------



## sockyarn

NO, when it comes to business it is not a little prank and you still need to let the top brass of that company know what is going on in their shipping department and what they are paying for.


9sueseiber said:


> I wasn't charged for that at all. That's why I think it is a stupid hoax. My regular order of 65 skeins has already been paid for. I don't know where they came up with that number either. But each color was written individually with the price of each color, sometimes 20 to 120 for each color, but at the bottom they had zeros for the total price. I think someone went to a lot of trouble for a stupid little school time prank. It's just really dumb. I haven't checked my emails as yet, I slept in after being up so late last night. I'll let everyone know what the day brings.


----------



## Draig goch

I couldn't tell you how to do it but take a screenshot of this post showing where it is posted and the number of pages of replys. Big firms hate bad publicity so send the screenshot in an email and tell them that if they don't sort themselves out pdq you will be posting it on every mass media site you can get it into, face book etc. I'm fairly certain you will find it sorted out very quickly. Also we have a government department called Trading Standards where such sloppy service can be reported,it also has teeth in that if the service is bad enough they will take the firm to court. If there is any thing like that over in the USA tell them you will get them involved. As to having no record of what you actually ordered if you have to register to order on line from this firm there might be a order history kept on your records as there is with Amazon. Go to your account and have a poke around. In th meantime Stay calm and keep knitting.


----------



## sockyarn

We have already told you what we think you should do and need to do for others out in order land and do for your own mental health.


9sueseiber said:


> THOSE ASSES!!!!! They really sent 720 skeins of yarn. I told the delivery guy what happened and he said "I wouldn't take a chance on them not charging you for all of this. I would just refuse delivery, call them and tell them that you refused it, and say now would you like to send me my original order?" So I did refuse it and he took it all back. I am SO MAD. Now I have to fight with them again and go through the whole crap all over again. I am going to call Corporate. I'm not even going to fool with them I am just sick over this, why in the world would someone do this.
> Do you guys think that's what I should do? Call Corporate I mean? Why in the hell would they do this to me? I don't want to go through this again. Dang It! Please tell me yes or no. If I call customer service I know I will lose it big time. I'll probably cuss them out and yell at them. When I'm really mad, that's what I do. And I am really, really mad!!!


----------



## lyd

Please call corporate! I really think they owe you for all you have been thru, let us know how it turns out. And, good luck! I will drink a beer to you!


----------



## kipsalot

Babsbarb is correct. If you receive unsolicited product it is yours. The invoice was your proof that there was no charge. Now that you have returned it you areally looking for a way to get to a person who is high enough up in the food chain to help you and discipline the people who made the gargantuan error. You might have to resort to the devious line of calling Stevens Point and asking for the name of the VP in charge of the customer service department because you want to email her about the unprecedented service you received. (Not a lie) You may need to wheedle or something or ask to be put through to this person's personal assistant's phone or get their email. Then as concisely as you can, explain; rude service people, hung up on, wrong orders, cancelled order not cancelled, finish with a bang. I just refused delivery of 720 skeins of cotton that I never ordered. Include all tracking numbers. The 720 skein package may find this person waiting at the dock. You will also want to emphasize that you have spent an entire month of valuable knitting time trying to get this yarn and only this yarn and may now not be able to meet your Christmas deadline. Best of luck.


----------



## sockyarn

Write it all down then call corporate as well as sending them documentation. Sounds to me like you are trying to talk yourself out of doing any thing. Step up to the plate and do the right thing.


9sueseiber said:


> How would you know what to say? I know I've told the whole story here, but there would be questions, I'm sure, that you wouldn't know how to answer. A lot went on that I haven't even said yet. Comments and stuff that I forgot about, especially that last person I talked to and then told her I wanted to talk to her supervisor. We went back and forth for about 15 minutes before I gave up and talked to the supervisor. I would like nothing better than to hand everything over to you, but I better not. I wouldn't want to risk getting anyone else nvolved in all of this. I just don't know. I am so mad right now I don't know what to think. Now I have to order everything again. I have already got some of it started and don't want to change yarns. Besides which I would have to wait for them to refund my money before I could order for someone else. I really need that yarn as soon as possible or I'm not going to get the projects done by Xmas. I needed it last month when I first ordered it. CRAP!!


----------



## Jiggs

rlhanlon said:


> I think maybe we on KP could help Sue out. If we all send an email to Herrschners asking them to fix Sue's problem, maybe they will realize they have a larger audience than just some "little old lady" (the attitude I've seen some younger people have). I say we all send them an email, maybe with a link to this conversation on KP, asking them what are they doing about helping her out?
> 
> Their email address is: [email protected]
> 
> By the way, there are a lot of bad reviews for them already on the web. Yelp, Resellerrating.com, complaintsboard.com, etc. They look to me like they are having severe problems with other people besides Sue.


I just did that - thanks for the link! I think this is a very good idea and it only took a couple of minutes. Hope it helps.


----------



## Juanita H

I'll never order another skein from Herrschner's if this is how they screw over their customers. There are too many companies out there with lush yarns to risk such shabby treatment.


----------



## chinook

Time to talk to a manager.


----------



## sockyarn

It sounds to me, at this point, that you need to have some one step in who is clear thinking and take care of this mess for you.


9sueseiber said:


> Thank you. Yes it is unbelievable. I can't even believe it now, even when it was actually delivered to me. I kind of wish I hadn't refused it. Then I could just sit on it until they called me. But what if they would have charged me for it. $1,931.53 cents. Wow, who could afford that, sure not me.That's more than I get in a month from SS.Almost $900.00 more. Good Grief,
> do you suppose that's why they did this? Hoping I would accept delivery and then they could have charged me for it? Man I'm getting mad all over again with that thought. I would have died from that mess up. No way could i do that. Of course, like I said My bank nor PayPal would have accepted that big amount, hopefully anyway. haha Oh MY.


----------



## jonibee

I would think that 720 skeins would be considered an order for a business...and then you would be put in touch with their large business dept. I think that the employee made an error and it should be picked up...but because there is such a problem here best to bring it to someones attention, or simply refuse the order ..if you paid by PayPal contact them immediately and explain what is going on...


----------



## plstahl

We all want to know the outcome of your hassle with Herrschners.


----------



## sockyarn

You know by now what to do.


9sueseiber said:


> yes I do know what you mean. unfortunately I did not get any names. I hate it when I do that. When I do remember to write it down I never need it. lol I received an email today from them wanting me to write a review of my purchases. I am so tempted. What would you do?


----------



## lyd

e-mail sent, sure hope others send.


----------



## brenda m

I would suggest that you call "corporate", but do not let them handle the problem. Ask for their "boss" by name and address. Then write this person a letter, sending copies of everything! When we bought a double wide some years ago 2 rooms were damaged in the setting up process. I complained to the dealer, etc. with no satisfaction. Finally, I checked the paperwork for corporate and called them. I didn't ask them to help with the problem, I asked for their CEO and wrote him a letter explaining the problem. A special repair van and repairmen were sent out to take care of the problem promptly. So, don't ask for anyone but the top figure.


----------



## caa

I would definitely check with paypal how much has been charged to you for payment now. Good luck. Terrible. Customer service is bad at a lot of places.


----------



## Montana Gramma

I have never had a problem with orders from H. They did not have anyone to help with a crochet problem once but I figured it out. Too bad all three incompetents were working at the same time. One horrible mess does not mean the whole company is bad. I love a lot of the yarn I have purchased and seems the OP likes the yarn too. I hope they send the needed skeins and no charge after corporate gets involved I imagine that is what will happen. A company as big as they are and in existence as long must have more positive than negative happenings. But sounds like customer service needs to be listening to some of those recordings. And they may say they are being recorded but I doubt everyone is.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

kipsalot said:


> Babsbarb is correct. If you receive unsolicited product it is yours. The invoice was your proof that there was no charge. Now that you have returned it you areally looking for a way to get to a person who is high enough up in the food chain to help you and discipline the people who made the gargantuan error. You might have to resort to the devious line of calling Stevens Point and asking for the name of the VP in charge of the customer service department because you want to email her about the unprecedented service you received. (Not a lie) You may need to wheedle or something or ask to be put through to this person's personal assistant's phone or get their email. Then as concisely as you can, explain; rude service people, hung up on, wrong orders, cancelled order not cancelled, finish with a bang. I just refused delivery of 720 skeins of cotton that I never ordered. Include all tracking numbers. The 720 skein package may find this person waiting at the dock. You will also want to emphasize that you have spent an entire month of valuable knitting time trying to get this yarn and only this yarn and may now not be able to meet your Christmas deadline. Best of luck.


Bet you a cookie that she could be held to ordering that much as, at one point, the agent working with her asked repeatedly if she wanted the entire order. That is what the company will use against her, assuming it was recorded.


----------



## mjs

9sueseiber said:


> Hi all, get you a fresh cup of coffee or tea, sit back and get ready for a long, very upsetting, to me, story. As some of you know I am making hooded bath towels for the younger kids in the family for Xmas. I am making them totally out of Herrschners Heritage Cotton. I made an order on June 21. After I made it, I realized I hadn't ordered enough and had left one kid out completely. So I called them to see if I could add to the order. She said no, sorry, we start processing immediately when the order hits our desk. Which initself is a bunch of bull. It always takes 2 or 3 days to get processed, but I said Oh darn, well I guess I will just have to make another order, but then I will have to pay shipping again. She said Yes you will. Do you want me to cancel the order for you? I said no, I will just have to order more separately. She says OK So, the next day is another story.
> 
> I get up open my emails while I am taking my meds, and here is an email saying the order has been cancelled and my money will be refunded through PayPal in 3 to 5 days. So I think, well that's fine, I was kind of wishing I had let her cancel it anyway, although it was already being processed and no changes could be mad, right? Right Well, now the plot thickens. I make out my order with the added yarn I wanted to order anyway, right? Yeah, right. I send in my order, I get an email the next day, saying my order has been shipped. I think, no way, already? Well no, not already. This is the first order that was supposed to have been cancelled.
> I call and say, hey what is happening here? I just made another order yesterday, because the first order had been cancelled. What is going on? So she says, oh my, I will check into that right away. So the next day, she sends an email, doesn't call me, which she should have done the first day. She sends an email saying the lady forgot to cancel the order, so it is being shipped, so sorry. So I call again, saying hey I can't afford both of these orders. There is no way, I can do that, and I sure don't want to pay shipping on both orders and then have to pay return shipping on the first order. Well I guess I can just refuse the first one when it gets here and you can go ahead and refund my money because I can't afford both. So she says, Oh no, you can't do that. I tell you what, I will just contact UPS and tell them to intercept the first order and return it to us, and yes we will go ahead and continue with the refund. So, OK that's all good, No, Not Good at all.
> 
> The second order had already been shipped too, so guess what? I get an email from UPS saying your order is being returned to sender at senders request. So, foolish me, I think it's the first order and think all is still good. Well I get an email later on from Herrschners saying the order had been received back to them. OK, still good. Everything's fine. Another day goes by and I check the tracking number for my second order. It says, returning to sender at senders' request. I about choked on my meds I took such a big breath. So I call Herrschners, and that conversation goes something like this.
> 
> Me: I have just checked the tracking on my order and they say it is being returned to you also.
> Her: No, maam, it is not being returned, that is the first order. This one is coming to you.
> Me: I don't think so. I got an email from you guys saying my order had been received and was being processed already.
> Her: No maam, it is being sent to you.
> Me: Well, can you just check on this for me, please, because from my end it says it is being returned.
> Her: Maam, your pkg. is not being returned. It is being shipped on to you. have a nice day. Click
> 
> She hung up on me. So I waited and kept checking the tracking numbers to see where it's at. Still says being returned. So I call again. I get a man this time. Have to go through the whole thing again. This guy says hang on and I will check it. Comes back and says, in the most bored voice anyone can have, it is being shipped to you maam. I said, no it's not it is being returned to you. Bored voice says again it's being shipped to me. You will receive it Tuesday. If you don't have it by Wednesday, feel free to call again. Bye now. Well at least he said Bye before hanging up. But by this time I was thoroughly ticked off and that is using nice language. That was on Thursday or Friday. I had to take my computer in to get fixed, and didn't think to check on it when I got it back. So Tuesday came and went and wednesday, and I still did not get my pkg. So I checked the numbers again. They said Pkg delivered. I checked my front porch, no pkg. checked my enclosed back porch, no pkg. So i looked at it more closely and it said left at dock. I thought Dock? what dock. I noticed a place it said, for more info check here. So i clicked it and sure enough it had been left at the dock all right. Herrschners dock. By this time it was encroaching on the 4th of July Holiday and I couldn't get anybody. I had to wait until the 5th which was Tuesday a full week after I was supposed to have received it.
> 
> So I called Tuesday. The woman I talked to that time says, yes we have received your return. It is being processed right now. I said in the first place it wasn't my return, it was shipped back by your request. She says , now why would we request it back. So I told her why. It was only supposed to have been the first order returned and UPS sent both orders back. She says well there's nothing I can do about that. I said Yeah there is something you can do. Ship it back to me at your expense and I want it shipped by 2 day express at your expense. Oh I can't do that she says. I can have it sent back to you but you will have to pay further shipping. I almost lost it. These people, every stinking one of them were the rudest people I have ever talked to in my life. I made sure I was being nice, as nice as I could be under the circumstances. Anyway I said no, I won't pay further shipping. None of this was my fault and I do want it shipped 2 day express. She says she can't do that and it was my fault anyway. I said How in the-----big breath here , world do you think it's my fault? She said well you must have refused the shipment when you received it or something. I said Lady, I have never even seen that shipment, nor the first shipment. Neither of them have ever crossed my doorstep. Now let me talk to your manager. Well the Supervisor was just nice as pie, and agreed that none of this was my fault and yes it will be shipped two day express with no charge to you. Now the woman you spoke to said you want the whole thing shipped back , is that right? I said, yes, I want this second shipment shipped back to me. I don't even see any reason to unpack it, just ship it back. Now let me say here, the first person asked, you want it back? The whole thing back? I said yes, I do I ordered it and of course I want it back. I need it, like now. She said you want everything shipped back, both pkgs. I said no, I want this last one. The first one is probably already processed and back on the shelves by now. She says, but you want it all back, right? I thought you dumb broad, what the hell are you talking about. So I told the supervisor especially, I want this second shipment back, I have already been reimbursed for the first one, of course I don't want it back.
> 
> Well hang onto your hats ladies and gents, don't take a drink of coffee or I am sure you will choke on it. Guess what they are sending me. I ordered 65 skeins of yarn for all of the towels I am going to make.Plus a few other things. I got this email today saying, your order below has been shipped by 2 day express. The order included 720 skeins of yarn. Did you get that? Seven hundred and twenty skeins of yarn. I am so mad I could chew nails. I don't even know what to do about it. I am at a loss for words. Well words that I can say to them anyway, without getting arrested. I am still hoping that this is a mistake and someone, like the first person I talked to on this return shipment, or the snippy woman that hung up on me the first time I tried to tell them the stinking order was being shipped back to them, or MR bored pants himself, or maybe even the super nice voiced Supervisor are playing a little revenge joke here and sent that email just to piss me off. Well they succeeded. I have to admit, I was just a little shocked that the supervisor was being so nice about it I'm sure she was ticked off at me for catching all of them in this mess they made.. If all those 720 skeins of yarn are actually delivered to me, I don't know what I'll do. By the time I got the email it was too late to call, so I don't know what tomorrow will bring. I am supposed to get it tomorrow, actually I was supposed to get it today. What the heck can I do here? I am not paying shipping on those to return them. I looked on Herrschners site tonight and checked my order on it. The order there was exactly what I had written down when I ordered it and what was on the first email from them on this order. I don't know if I can prove it or not.
> 
> I hope you all didn't get too bored with this, if you even read it all the way through. I just wanted to let everyone know that Herrschners Customer Service People do not play nice. I am so upset I could scream. Here it is 3 AM and I'm still up and mad as a hornet. I think I'll drink another beer before I go to bed. No, it takes me too long to drink one, I'd be up till 5 or so. I have to get to bed. Night all.


I think any package can be returned to sender as long as it has not been opened.


----------



## sockyarn

Ah yes, blame the victim.


Renie65 said:


> You are the one that made the mistake. You should have been more careful when you order. I have never had any problems with them at. Very good company. All you want is sympathy from everyone


----------



## knovice knitter

sutclifd said:


> Cindy, Stop wasting your time and stop getting so frustrated, dealing with fools -- just call your Congressman's office. This is a federal program and just the sort of thing Congressmen are supposed to help you with.


Good idea. Congressmen aren't doing anything else anyway from what I can see.


----------



## sockyarn

People please stop responding to this nut case.


jonibee said:


> Have a heart..have you ever experienced something similar in your life ...I reread the first part again and she had wanted to add the extra but was told that wasn't possible and the rep. asked her if she wanted to order the extra at that time which would include more postage for the new transaction ..the writer said she would have to do it another time at more expense to her, which in todays world is the way it is..a valuable lesson is learned always always buy more than you require. I think the way that this was handled by the company is outrageous, and their employees are in need of better customer relation skills and manners..and they did foul it up as one hand didn't let the other know what was going on...Niceness doesn't cost anything nor does empathy...


----------



## lyd

Play nice, she asked for help.


----------



## sockyarn

You really need to read all of it. It is better then a novel and well worth it.


nankat said:


> I am not reading through all 12 of the pages...but just in the event no one has suggested this contact your credit card company.


----------



## aljellie

I suggest that if they give you any more trouble you let them know how many people on KP are following this story and will be deciding whether to ever order from them based on the outcome of your order and account.


----------



## randiejg

Kansas g-ma said:


> Bet you a cookie that she could be held to ordering that much as, at one point, the agent working with her asked repeatedly if she wanted the entire order. That is what the company will use against her, assuming it was recorded.


Even if they held her to the "entire order" that would be the first and second orders (less than 130 skeins), nowhere near 720. My guess would be that somewhere along the line, when working with one of those customer (dis)service reps, either a typo was made, or a frustrated rep intentionally ordered the wrong quantity.

If you ordered online and have e-mail confirmations of the quantities you ordered, you have a paper trail. If you ask them to review the tapes, you'll have to give them info regarding the date and times of the calls, the person you spoke to each time (if you have that info), and your order numbers. I wholeheartedly agree with the advice to get the contact info of the CEO, print out your e-mail confirmations, go to the UPS site and take screenshots of the pages showing that the shipments were delivered to the "dock" at the return request of Herrschners. Don't let yourself get any further frustrated with this, just elevate it to the top person and also contact PayPal and file a dispute with your credit card company, if a credit card was used.

You have options and should use every one of them if you receive a massive shipment that's their error. Even if you receive what you only ordered in your second order, or the first and second orders combined, you should still contact the head of Herrschners to let them know how badly these simple transactions went, and the amount of grief it caused you. You can also post a short synopsis of your problem on their Facebook page (Herrschners Inc). Believe me, they don't want this type of publicity.


----------



## onegrannygoose

I feel your pain. I have a suggestion I don't know if it to late but you should cancel the order first second and all subsequent orders for that yarn. Then in a few days have someone else order the yarn for you and pay them. Or wait a week an reorder them making sure that all other orders were cancelled. Good luck


----------



## Wroclawnice

OMG! Poor you I would have a fit too. You should have the your whole order with no cost for all their mistake and aggregation they put you through. Hang in there will see what is the end of this story.


----------



## gina

Renie65 said:


> You are the one that made the mistake. You should have been more careful when you order. I have never had any problems with them at. Very good company. All you want is sympathy from everyone


You are quite wrong, in addition to being a nasty piece of work.

Read all of the comments and see how many others have had problems with this company. I don't believe you have ever even ordered from them, you just needed your daily fix of venom.

Your grammar is poor, as well.

You probably are that incompetent sservice representative.


----------



## Sunny70

I'm glad you said not to take a drink of coffee be caused I laughed so hard I almost wet myself when I read that they sent you 720 skeins of yarn! If they don't charge you for them just keep them until they realize their mistake and then see what they want you to do! If they do charge you raise the roof! Print out what you have here and send to them with the CEO, OR CFO with return receipt requested!


----------



## Becca

Where will you store 720 skeins of yarn? Time to find another company with which to do business.


----------



## colleenmay

This made me laugh out loud. I can definitely feel your frustration. I have had a few run-ins like this with companies, however, none quite this bad. I also do not have time to read 17 PAGES of posts so do not know what advice others have given you. But: However you paid for this order, call that company. Either Visa or Discover or Paypal and tell them to NOT pay anything to Herschnerrs over the amount you owe. Do that FIRST. I have found Paypal and Discover very willing to help. Then wait for the shipment. If it is anything other than what you hope to get, you call Herschnerrs and talk to someone as high up as you can get. You explain everything and tell them exactly what you want them to do. You tell them that if they don't make things right immediately you will write a letter to the Attorney generals office. If they give you any grief you just say "Good bye". You then write your letter. You can find the correct form here on the internet. You write exactly what happened and exactly what you want Herschnerrs to do. The AG office takes it from there. It's what they do. Basically, the threat will make Herschnerrs call you back and make things right. But, yes, do let us all know what happens. We are all waiting.


----------



## MiamiKnitter

This is better than a soap opera! Please, please keep us informed!


----------



## norgraf2179

I have had some frustrating dealings with a few items I was ordering but nothing that compares with yours. I also would love to know the outcome of this. Hope all works out for the best for you. What a story. Makes me to be very cautious about the businesses I order from. lol


----------



## vacuous

As they say, "the apple doesn't fall far from the tree". I am sure you are just as strong as your mother. Thank you for sharing the memories of your mom. Everyone has a "story" and I love reading all of them.

Hope you get your yarn soon.


----------



## NJG

9sueseiber said:


> I did get it , I believe it is posted on page 5 or 6. I got 720 skeins all right. Delivery guy recommended I refuse shipment, so I did. I was afraid if I accepted it then they would charge me and I would have to fight that instead of just getting my yarn. I have sent a message to corporate about this. We'll see if I get an answer.


You are usually charged as soon as your item is shipped. You are lucky they didn't do that, but why didn't they? Cause they are toying with you like you said earlier. Sitting there laughing as they say, let's send her the whole thing, which they did, but didn't charge for the whole thing. Very strange.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I'm in awe of your composure. Yes, please keep us posted on the outcome. What a mess. Worst than unraveling twisted yarn.


----------



## kittygritty

Hopefully you will be home when it is delivered and you can refuse it. They will have to pay the return. In the meantime, check your credit car or PayPal and start a complaint so you have it on the record that you didn't order the 720. How could they get 720 out of 65? Last suggestion, start over with another cotton yarn from another company.


----------



## ragdoll03

I am so sorry for what you are going through. I have had mistakes coming from their side and they would not admit to them. Even in returning one package to this day, they say they never got it back. It did not go to your length and the non-communication as what you are going through or should I say "not listen?" You are swamped with yarn and as another said, tell them to pick it up and at their own expense. That is the least they can do for you for all their stupidity. Yes contact Pay Pal or whomever you charged your order with and any copies of your order that you have for you order proof. Good luck.


----------



## mimizz

What more can be said, but OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck getting it straightened out. Keep us posted!


----------



## Irish knitter

I have read all 18 pages and I am just sitting here dreaming of 720 skeins of yarn..........ahhhhhhh.


----------



## soloweygirl

Kansas g-ma said:


> Bet you a cookie that she could be held to ordering that much as, at one point, the agent working with her asked repeatedly if she wanted the entire order. That is what the company will use against her, assuming it was recorded.


Why? She was talking about her original order of 65 or so skeins, not of the yarn order the company purchased from their supplier. That is clearly the mistake(?) of the CS representative. This whole kerfuffle started because she wanted to add a few skeins to her original order.


----------



## gma11331

That is the biggest mess I've every heard of. I just ordered three skeins of DMC 3 perle cotton thread from them for a project I'm working on. When I got the shipping notice there is also included one skein of DMC 5 that I don't know how got included..I don't even remember looking at DMC 5. I've just let it go as is is less than $2.00 as I feared I wouldn't get what I wanted if started messing with it. After reading your story I'm sure I was right! Can't wait to hear your outcome!


----------



## runflyski

What a nightmare! I am so sorry you had to go through all of this. I would be in the looney bin (nut house) if I had to go through all of this.
If I were you, this mess would have me drinking something stronger than tea.
I did not get bored reading this. Thanks for posting.
I order all the time from Herrschners and have never had a problem.
I would mail this post to Herrschners (and maybe the Better Business Bureau???).
Then, write a book - about this. Although I feel your pain, I enjoyed reading this...and everyone's responses.
Please keep us posted. I would like to read the ending.


----------



## kittygritty

runflyski said:


> What a nightmare! I am so sorry you had to go through all of this. I would be in the looney bin (nut house) if I had to go through all of this.
> If I were you, this mess would have me drinking something stronger than tea.
> I did not get bored reading this. Thanks for posting.
> I order all the time from Herrschners and have never had a problem.
> I would mail this post to Herrschners (and maybe the Better Business Bureau???).
> Then, write a book - about this. Although I feel your pain, I enjoyed reading this...and everyone's responses.
> Please keep us posted. I would like to read the ending.


she definitely needs to refuse the yarn plus immediately register a complaint with credit card. The card will take it from there to get your money back.


----------



## Elsbeth19

I really feel for you and don't mean this in a flippant way...But when you wrote 720 skeins I laughed and could only think of this happening to Lucy and Ethel. Certainly hope you receive the correct order.


----------



## pamgillies1

If you get all 720 skeins and they have refunded you for 60 then just keep quiet. This is their fault not yours and if they are so slapdash then let them live with the consequences. Bunch of....Idiots. I would post this on facebook and see what response you get from them but don't mention how many skeins you are SUPPOSED to be getting. I find adverse comments on facebook usually gets their attention.


----------



## iblimey

What a story. That makes my day. It sounds as though the right hand does not know what the left hand is doing. Hope you get a nice truck driver. Keep us posted. I think there must be a sequel to this.


----------



## dragonhobbes

It is funny in some ways and some ways not. I feel sorry that you have to go through that mess. Reminds me of the time it took me 18 months to get a hospital to stop sending us a bill for an xray..... it was a 0 balance as it was workers' comp... I just got tired of seeing our insurance rates going up for incompetence. But I wrote a letter to the hospital and directed it to the department of finance... that stopped them cold. 

It makes me feel that the phone number they posted got taken down because of too many calls... but that is just my opinion.

Like my son says.... if common sense were more common, more people would have it. True that!!

Good luck with the yarn fiasco... at 720 skeins, that is nearly 12 times what you ordered.. what a mix up that is.
Don't let them get to you!!!!! Mail a letter with copies of all the info to their corp headquarters and direct it to their financial dept!! That should get their attention. 


Keep us all posted and good luck to you!!


----------



## Damama

Renie65 said:


> You are the one that made the mistake. You should have been more careful when you order. I have never had any problems with them at. Very good company. All you want is sympathy from everyone


Geez! Who p1$$ed in your Cherrios?


----------



## yanagi

Wow! I'd be having cats, never mind kittens. What a mess. I don't do business with Herrschners very often but I've heard some bad things about them. The last time I ordered, I got half my order, paid for all of it, then never got the rest. I did get a refund, after sending them a copy of my invoice. On a side note, never send them the original invoice, ever.


----------



## LMay

I usually get the best customer service resolutions through Twitter. Say what horrible customer service you have received from @Herrschners and you may find someone willing to help you. That is how I straightened out my late father's billing mess with Verizon. Going into a Verizon store was the least helpful option.


----------



## knovice knitter

Ok, I'm going a bit nuts here. We are at 19 pages. This story is funny enough and frustrating enough to keep me reading. But it bothers me to read 19 pages of the same advice or what to do with the 720 skeins of yarn. She refused the shipment when it arrived. For those KP'rs who don't wish to read all the responses, but feel compelled to ask about the outcome or offer advice, here is a way you can do it without stuffing the pages. Simply click on OP's name and her profile page will come up. Click on posts and you will see, most recent first, all her postings. By reading two or three posts of hers...you will have your curiosity satisfied without asking her over and over again what happened. I do think it is great that so many responses have been supportive and humorous,


----------



## Evie RM

LMay said:


> I usually get the best customer service resolutions through Twitter. Say what horrible customer service you have received from @Herrschners and you may find someone willing to help you. That is how I straightened out my late father's billing mess with Verizon. Going into a Verizon store was the least helpful option.


After my current fiasco with Verizon, I will not ever go into a Verizon store to get anything straightened out. I have had them lie to me. I have had them treat me so bad at the store that I will never go back there again. I am trying to get everything resolved through telephone customer service. I get very nice, courteous people, but so far my billing is still not correct and has been this way since March. If you want a new Verizon phone, go into the store to look at all that is available and then mark down which one you want and go home and call customer service and order the phone from them. The employees at the store are on commission. You get a better deal over the phone.


----------



## mochamarie

Wow--what a story! I didn't read all of the posts, so if this is a duplicate response I'm sorry. But it seems to me that more than one village in Wisconsin is missing its idiot! Who knows? Maybe they imported some idiots from other states as well. :>)


----------



## Rfelder447

I am sorry I had to laugh. I would not do business with them again. This kind of thing happened to me with a chair and after calling on the phone, then getting a babysitter to go in person, I still could not correct them. I have a chair for nothing. Not my fault, I tired to fix it . RF


----------



## seedee95758

OMG! I hope it all comes right in the end. Please let us know.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Elsbeth19 said:


> I really feel for you and don't mean this in a flippant way...But when you wrote 720 skeins I laughed and could only think of this happening to Lucy and Ethel. Certainly hope you receive the correct order.


That's funny, I laughed too. I could just see Lucy running around trying to get rid of 720 skeins of yarn. If that show was still on, I would send this as an idea for one of her shows. She was always in a dellima.(sp) lol


----------



## 9sueseiber

Damama said:


> Geez! Who p1$$ed in your Cherrios?


haha Funneee!!


----------



## 9sueseiber

dragonhobbes said:


> It is funny in some ways and some ways not. I feel sorry that you have to go through that mess. Reminds me of the time it took me 18 months to get a hospital to stop sending us a bill for an xray..... it was a 0 balance as it was workers' comp... I just got tired of seeing our insurance rates going up for incompetence. But I wrote a letter to the hospital and directed it to the department of finance... that stopped them cold.
> 
> It makes me feel that the phone number they posted got taken down because of too many calls... but that is just my opinion.
> 
> Like my son says.... if common sense were more common, more people would have it. True that!!
> 
> Good luck with the yarn fiasco... at 720 skeins, that is nearly 12 times what you ordered.. what a mix up that is.
> Don't let them get to you!!!!! Mail a letter with copies of all the info to their corp headquarters and direct it to their financial dept!! That should get their attention.
> 
> Do you have a Corporate address. I just copied all that I wrote in my first post, but nowhere to send it. I think that address in WI,"Hoover Road" is just the Yarn and crafts Store. In fact when I called that number, they sent a picture of the store and the sign said something like " Sewing and --- Supplies" Or maybe one of our ladies or gents posted that pic, I'm not sure. Anyway it is not Corporate. She acted like she didn't even know what Corporate was. haha
> Keep us all posted and good luck to you!!


----------



## Damama

brenda m said:


> I would suggest that you call "corporate", but do not let them handle the problem. Ask for their "boss" by name and address. Then write this person a letter, sending copies of everything! When we bought a double wide some years ago 2 rooms were damaged in the setting up process. I complained to the dealer, etc. with no satisfaction. Finally, I checked the paperwork for corporate and called them. I didn't ask them to help with the problem, I asked for their CEO and wrote him a letter explaining the problem. A special repair van and repairmen were sent out to take care of the problem promptly. So, don't ask for anyone but the top figure.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Yep! they are the ones who will get things done.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Yeah in some ways it is Funny. But not when I think of all the lost days of knitting, I could have had anopther one nearly made by now. Or at the very least finished the one I have started. I did finishe the very first one I started on and run out of yarn and that color had been deleted. So it is about 3 different colors but at least it is completed. 

Anyway, do you know the address or phone number? I have evn Googled it and they send me to Herrschners site online. Thanks
Sue


----------



## bobbie4

I think you should not give up. Fight to the finish. I am so sorry and I hope you do win out. I find rudeness in a lot of sales people recently. Just bought a new printer and the clerk at Staples could not have been nicer - you can keep Best Buy as they are about the rudess especially whey they turn their back to you - me, being an older silver haired lady. BYW, I loved your note. Good luck!!


----------



## marciawm

I'm glad I was sitting down with a glass of wine when I read your story. If it wasn't such a fiasco it would be hilarious, or maybe it is the other way around. I've never ordered from them, and now I never will. I can't wait for your update.


----------



## Damama

9sueseiber said:


> That's funny, I laughed too. I could just see Lucy running around trying to get rid of 720 skeins of yarn. If that show was still on, I would send this as an idea for one of her shows. She was always in a dellima.(sp) lol


I can just picture that! Yarn in, on and around everything and Desi shouting "LUCY! You got a problem!"
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## 9sueseiber

I want to really thank all of you for your many words of support and suggestions. I have to wait for Monday to do anymore. I have sent corporate a message on FB. I couldn't post all of this on there. I started to but decided not to. It's really not the companies fault, just some of their employees. I am hoping they will contact me, as time is passing and I still don't have any yarn. The only satisfaction I have is that, when Corporate hears that 720 skeins of yarn has been shipped and returned, BOTH by 2 day Air, someone is going to pay for this "mistake?".
We will see what happens. Again I thank you all for your support and I will post here what happens next. 
Sue


----------



## dragonhobbes

Good Luck!!! Hope it all works for you.


----------



## sockyarn

Hoo Hoo! that is a new saying for me. Will have to remember it.


Damama said:


> Geez! Who p1$$ed in your Cherrios?


----------



## 9sueseiber

No I'm sorry to say I won't be dealing with them anymore. There shipping prices are too high anyway. I've written that to them also., when I used to order from them long ago. If you would just drop your shipping prices a little I would order more from you. But alas, I was only one customer and I guess it went in one ear and out the other. Their prices sure didn't drop
anyway. lol


----------



## maryboots

Sorry to hear all this about Herrschners, I was just there yesterday, and the retail store gals are really helpful and NICE!!!! Too bad they don't have employees like them in the catalog dept. please keep us up to date on this fiasco. Good luck


----------



## hvt60

I just got on the web and this is what I found for their corporate/home office: Address: 2800 Hoover Ave, Stevens Point, WI 54481
Hours: Open today · 9AM-6PM, (only phone number I could find, which is probably the one you are calling) Phone: (800) 713-1239

Link:
https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=herrschners%20in%20stevens%20point%20wisconsin


----------



## bobbie4

HVT60 has the right answer. Go to the top and you will get better results.


----------



## Bea 465

lynnlassiter said:


> Wow, what a mess! I save all my email re: orders i a file labeled "Orders". I only erase after I receive the order and it is alright! Maybe this tip will help you in the future.


I too have folders in my Outlook labeled books, yarn, patterns, clothing, misc., etc. I put all emails pertaining to an order in their appropriate folder and when my order comes in I mark it received with a yellow category stamp. At the end of the year I then save this information in my Outlook archives should I ever need to search for an old purchase for some reason. I'm a packrat where these emails are concerned I guess.


----------



## Evie RM

bobbie4 said:


> I think you should not give up. Fight to the finish. I am so sorry and I hope you do win out. I find rudeness in a lot of sales people recently. Just bought a new printer and the clerk at Staples could not have been nicer - you can keep Best Buy as they are about the rudess especially whey they turn their back to you - me, being an older silver haired lady. BYW, I loved your note. Good luck!!


Our local Best Buy has very nice and courteous clerks. I guess it depends on which store you visit.


----------



## Evie RM

Yes indeed, please keep us updated on what happens. I am sorry for your loss of knitting time. The next time a clerk is rude to you, ask them if they realize that you sign their paycheck. The company where I worked had a seminar once and one of the things that was brought out is that without customers, the employees would not get paychecks. So, in actuality, the customer does in a way sign their paycheck.


----------



## 9sueseiber

hvt60 said:


> I just got on the web and this is what I found for their corporate/home office: Address: 2800 Hoover Ave, Stevens Point, WI 54481
> Hours: Open today · 9AM-6PM, (only phone number I could find, which is probably the one you are calling) Phone: (800) 713-1239
> 
> Link:
> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=herrschners%20in%20stevens%20point%20wisconsin


 Thank you for that, but I know this is not the Corporate address. This is their retail Store. Where did you look? Did it say "Corporate/Home Office on it? I do think that the number you have is maybe Corporate., I hope. I have 5 different numbers now. 3 of them are 715 numbers, one 800 441-0838 and yours 800 713-1239. I am trying them all Monday, maybe we will hit one of them right. I have shipped a pkg. back to that address you have. So I am wondering where you got that address and number? Did it say Corporate/Home Office on it? That is just weird. I called one of these numbers and it was the Stevens Point Retail Store. It even says that on line when you look up Herrschners.com. Anyway could you tell me where you found that? For future reference and hoping you are right. Thanks again. I just called that number and they were closed but she did say our offices are closed, so maybe???


----------



## Georget

I haven't read all the posts and I apologize if someone has already suggested that you call your credit card company with a disputed charge. I would suggest you tell them exactly what has happened and tell them exactly what happened using your post on KP to refresh your memory. They will withhold the amount the company is probably going to charge you and won't pay. When we have had a problem because of a company foul-up the credit card company calls them and finds out what is going on. The card company will withhold payment until you tell them the problem has been solved. We've found the card company acts as a pseudo-legal entity to act on our behalf. It didn't take long for the company charges to be taken off. Our card company told us to call when the problem had been solved or to call back if it hadn't been taken care of in 5 business days or if the company didn't contact us to resolve the complaint.


----------



## 9sueseiber

maryboots said:


> Sorry to hear all this about Herrschners, I was just there yesterday, and the retail store gals are really helpful and NICE!!!! Too bad they don't have employees like them in the catalog dept. please keep us up to date on this fiasco. Good luck


Is this retail store on Hoover Road in WI? I have that address and they thought it was a cCorporate address. Just wondering if it's the same one.


----------



## Judy M

Oh, my !!! but surely my laugh for the day. We've had problems too, but nothing - nothing ever like that. Sure hope you have your correct order by now. My sympathy.


----------



## Pollard

Hallo, Sue if that's your name...I read every word, and share your problem. I f you print out what you posted, and then send it to The Better Business Bureau" - I feel they will give you help. For a while now, I have been really off ordering anything on line, it's full of complications and unresolved issues. If you get this settled to your satisfaction, I definitely would NOT order from them again. My plan if I really need something, is to order to their mailing address with a check..you can always stop payment that way. Really feel for you and on your side all the way. Do post how it works out for you. Winifred.


----------



## NJG

Georget said:


> I haven't read all the posts and I apologize if someone has already suggested that you call your credit card company with a disputed charge. I would suggest you tell them exactly what has happened and tell them exactly what happened using your post on KP to refresh your memory. They will withhold the amount the company is probably going to charge you and won't pay. When we have had a problem because of a company foul-up the credit card company calls them and finds out what is going on. The card company will withhold payment until you tell them the problem has been solved. We've found the card company acts as a pseudo-legal entity to act on our behalf. It didn't take long for the company charges to be taken off. Our card company told us to call when the problem had been solved or to call back if it hadn't been taken care of in 5 business days or if the company didn't contact us to resolve the complaint.


She used PayPal and her bank, no credit card.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit

9sueseiber, Such aggravation you've had! If this happened to me, my blood pressure would be through the roof & I would be having nightmares about yarn- if that is even possible. I am waiting for the happy ending to this story!!


----------



## Pollard

What made you laugh? Not funny at all.


----------



## colleenmay

Sue, I hope you stick to your guns when it comes down to negotiating what you will accept from them. We will all support you. With all of us behind you, you have ALOT of power. Wield it happily. Companies need to start realizing that customer service IS important. It can do alot more than money spent on advertising. Pleasing you (and us) will be the best money they ever spent. Make them realize that. SOMEONE there must have some smarts.

Does anyone shop at Zulily? It's an online shop. Once they sent me the wrong size in a shirt for my granddaughter. When I emailed and told them, they called me back and said 1) keep the wrong shirt and find someone who can use it, 2) they gave me my money back 3) they gave me $10 for my trouble. Do you think I have been a happy customer ever since? Do you think I have told LOTS of people my story? Do you think I just told thousands of people my story? You bettcha!!!!!!


----------



## rlhanlon

I got a reply from Herrschners when I emailed them.

Hello Richard, 

Thank you for contacting us and bringing this to our attention. The 
information will be passed to the supervisors and I sure will work with the 
customer to resolve the issue. 

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance! Have a great day! 

Sincerely, 
Cory 
Herrschners Customer Care 
By Phone: 1-800-713-1239 
7:30am-5:00pm Central Time 
By Email: [email protected] 
Website: www.herrschners.com


----------



## kathy320

Oh, boy! What an experience! I am so sorry this happened to you. Please let us know what finally happens. Nightmare!


----------



## hvt60

I typed on my browser: corporate headquarters herrschners yarn. I am a Dallas resident and our police headquarters in on lock down after receiving a threat just now. I gotta go glue myself to my television. Sorry this is all I have for you.


----------



## dragonhobbes

Good idea!!


----------



## SueFerns

Have not ordered fr Herrshners for years. Have you tried KnitPicks?? I have found them very easy to deal with. Their customer service is great and they have a large assortment of yarn. Good luck with your Christmas knitting????


----------



## 9sueseiber

rlhanlon said:


> I got a reply from Herrschners when I emailed them.
> 
> Hello Richard,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us and bringing this to our attention. The
> information will be passed to the supervisors and I sure will work with the
> customer to resolve the issue.
> 
> Please let us know if we can be of further assistance! Have a great day!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Cory
> 
> Thank you Richard for emailing them and getting the ball rolling. I don't know where you got the email address, but thank you. It did get results. Read below. Thanks again---Sue
> 
> Herrschners Customer Care
> By Phone: 1-800-713-1239
> 7:30am-5:00pm Central Time
> By Email: [email protected]
> Website: www.herrschners.com


----------



## kipsalot

I received an auto reply indicating that they were there until 10:00 my time. Maybe they are getting tired of seeing emails from us.


----------



## kittygritty

NJG said:


> She used PayPal and her bank, no credit card.


She still has buyer protection. You can put a complaint online with PayPal.


----------



## Puppies101

I sent a comment to Herrshners, what good it will do, who knows, but I did send one.


----------



## robinns

Haven't ordered from Herrschner's in years because of the continual wrong orders and rude customer service.

One thing you could do to speed up the correction of all Herrschner's errors is to copy your original post to us and paste it in a post on Herrschner's Facebook wall. One thing any company hates is a lot of people finding out how bad that company screwed up and Facebook would be the way for a lot people to find out!

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Ohpeachi

Can't wait to see what does get delivered to you!


----------



## Georget

NJG said:


> She used PayPal and her bank, no credit card.


Thanks for letting me know. I'm not familiar with what pay-pal has in place to protect its users. Could she perhaps stop payment from her acct. with the bank?


----------



## SharonDuv

Also on another note let's not forget UPS played a role in this as well. All 3 shipments had their OWN unique tracking number. There was one specific number that was suppose to be returned........so unless Herrschners sent out the order for the second package to be returned as well.......then the blame for that one falls on UPS. I had a similar experience with Fed Ex Ground years ago where they decided to take any old order that was shipped to me and send to a person in Rhode Island because there was one package they were suppose to do that with. They chose the WRONG package to do it with(with much belly aching on my part trying to prevent it before they delivered it, all to deaf ears)..........the person in Rhode Island kept the package and I was left fighting with the company I ordered from to try to get a refund. I finally ended up going to my credit card company to dispute the charges. I hope you get this settled.......customer service is NOT what it used to be in most places these days. I have to say if Herrschners ever did this to me.....I would totally be done with them too. Good luck and most of all I hope you get the yarn to make all of the Christmas presents with.


----------



## Evie RM

I have read through all 22 pages of this post. The OP refused the shipment and it was sent back. There should be no charges on the PayPal account. She is waiting for Monday for any further contact, so we are in a waiting mode for the update.


----------



## Judy M

JanetLove2Knit said:


> 9sueseiber, Such aggravation you've had! If this happened to me, my blood pressure would be through the roof & I would be having nightmares about yarn- if that is even possible. I am waiting for the happy ending to this story!!


You mean I can't laugh unless it's funny? Some folks laugh when they really want to cry. I'm sorry that you took it the wrong way.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Puppies101 said:


> I sent a comment to Herrshners, what good it will do, who knows, but I did send one.


Thank you, so did a guy on here, I think his name was Richard. Will have to check that out. Nancy said they got bombarded with posts chewing them out. LOL Thanks again. Read my last post for the good news.


----------



## 9sueseiber

SharonDuv said:


> Also on another note let's not forget UPS played a role in this as well. All 3 shipments had their OWN unique tracking number. There was one specific number that was suppose to be returned........so unless Herrschners sent out the order for the second package to be returned as well.......then the blame for that one falls on UPS. I had a similar experience with Fed Ex Ground years ago where they decided to take any old order that was shipped to me and send to a person in Rhode Island because there was one package they were suppose to do that with. They chose the WRONG package to do it with(with much belly aching on my part trying to prevent it before they delivered it, all to deaf ears)..........the person in Rhode Island kept the package and I was left fighting with the company I ordered from to try to get a refund. I finally ended up going to my credit card company to dispute the charges. I hope you get this settled.......customer service is NOT what it used to be in most places these days. I have to say if Herrschners ever did this to me.....I would totally be done with them too. Good luck and most of all I hope you get the yarn to make all of the Christmas presents with.


Yes I thought of that too. Maybe they will get some of their shipping money back from them.
Sue


----------



## 9sueseiber

Here is the ending to this story. A happy ending. I wrote this once but somehow, I can't find it. So If I post it twice, Sorry.

Well, maybe with Richards help, and some others,(I'll explain later in this message), I did get results. Very good results. A representative emailed me name Nancy H. She was very apologetic for all that I had been put through, and after apologizing again,and after we talked awhile, she asked me what she could do, representing, Herrschners to make this right. So I did what a lot of you said should happen, and asked for my yarn to be shipped and to have my money refunded. I also did this in a nice way, not demanding but asking. She immediately agreed to that and we talked some more. She said they had been bombarded by my people at KP, wanting to know what we(they) thought they were doing to this nice old lady. LOl I said you did? No one told me that they had called or emailed or anything. She said Oh yes they certainly did. This is what I referred to in my first sentence, you people. Thank you everyone that participated in this. I almost cried at hearing that. I know my voice was quavering. That is so nice, I don't even know what to say. I also thank all of you for your support in these responses to my upsetting little story. 

Anyway Corporate heard about it without me having to find there number and I didn't even have to wait until Monday. She is Corporate, her Father-in-law Owns the Business. Wow, I was talking to a very High UP Person in the business. She just happened to be here in Oregon, and I guess they contacted her to contact me, or she took it upon herself to do it, I don't know. She is in Wilsonville OR right now. That's about 1 1/2 hours by car from where I live. I don't think the yarn will be shipped until Monday, but that's because UPS don't work on the week ends. At least I know they don't deliver on the week ends anyway. I imagine too that Herrschners themselves are maybe closed, I don't know. I'm just so glad and happy to have this over with, and with such great results and no arguing or anything. She said she would contact me again on Monday when everything would be taken care of.

She did say that it wasn't 720 skeins that were delivered, as it would take more than 3 big boxes, but I don't know about that. They were BIG boxes, and besides that email to me was for 720 skeins. She also said that the order she saw was for either 120 or 220 I can't remember which. So I told her I had an email for that and also I had printed it off of their web site under my Account. She said no the one she saw on my account wasn't that much, she said it wasn't that she didn't believe me but that it wasn't the one she seen. I tried going back into my account to see if it was still there but it wasn't, there. When she calls I think I will get her address at Herrschners and send her copies of all the order sheets I have, including the one that had the pricing on it. She gave me her email and I tried to forward the email that I got showing the 720 , but for some reaso it didn't go through. The Mailer Daemon wrote and it said I couldn't access that site., or something to that effect. She might have forgotten to give me passage ton it. I know they have to tell their computers to let me have access or they would be getting 10,000 emails a day. So it must be her personal PC and not just Customer Service. I might try it again as she sent a Private Message to me, telling me she was so sorry and she would be calling me again on Monday and told me to get some rest. She went into KP and read my post at the beginning. She said she read it all the way through too. I hope she wasn't too bored with it all. Anyway I let her know that I couldn't send that , so she might have given me access by now. I will try it again here in a few minutes and maybe it will go through. She wanted it to know where it was sent from and how it got that many skeins on it. 

Well I'm going to close now, at least all went well now and I can quit worrying about it, and I'm sure she will have it sent 2 day Air and I will probably have it by Wednesday at the latest. WOO HOO! My yarn is coming, hooray, hooray. HAHA Enough of that. I will close on that note. Thank you all again for your support and help. I'm a Happy Camper right now.

PS, I just sent that email again to Nancy and I got one of those emails back saying they received my message but it was one of those you can't reply to. Anyway, it did not give her name at the sent to box. It was just Customer Service Herrschners. I had forwarded it to her, and now it's gone off of my email. Does forwarded messages disappear? Maybe it just moved down in the emails and I overlooked it. Anyway all is still good and all taken care of. Thanks to all.
Sue, and yes Sue is my name. It's a nickname my Dad tagged me with as a baby and it just stuck. Vera is my Legal name and that's about all I use it for. I hate it.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit

Judy M- Hello, I did not write anything about laughing. Someone about 4-5 posts above me did. I understood what you meant & was not commenting on anything you wrote. It was someone else.


----------



## randiejg

Congratulations on having this finally resolved (or will have when your shipment arrives).

Good job on everyone who responded here, e-mailed Herrschners, etc. despite all of those who objected and were naysayers. I'm sure that when the woman who called you looked into the postings here on KP, she must have though "OH SH!T" and quickly got on the line with her father in law and made him aware of how many people were now aware of this whole thing, and that they'd better make it right for you. Immediately.


----------



## kittygritty

Georget said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I'm not familiar with what pay-pal has in place to protect its users. Could she perhaps stop payment from her acct. with the bank?


you have to file a dispute, PayPal writes to the company, then if you hear nothing you an go further to advance the dispute. I'm in the middle of this right now with Fiesta Yarns. Work through PayPal.


----------



## jmcret05

You should still have any message that YOU sent in your 'sent messages'. Also, if you got a failure notice, the original email is probably at the bottom of the notice. I think they have 'the message' in any event. Tell them you'll call in the Calvary again, if needed. LOL


----------



## 9sueseiber

randiejg said:


> Congratulations on having this finally resolved (or will have when your shipment arrives).
> 
> Good job on everyone who responded here, e-mailed Herrschners, etc. despite all of those who objected and were naysayers. I'm sure that when the woman who called you looked into the postings here on KP, she must have though "OH SH!T" and quickly got on the line with her father in law and made him aware of how many people were now aware of this whole thing, and that they'd better make it right for you. Immediately.


And they did. As soon as I get my yarn, I'm going to try and forget the whole thing. Thanks.


----------



## 9sueseiber

jmcret05 said:


> You should still have any message that YOU sent in your 'sent messages'. Also, if you got a failure notice, the original email is probably at the bottom of the notice. I think they have 'the message' in any event. Tell them you'll call in the Calvary again, if needed. LOL


haha


----------



## lainey_h

So glad to hear you got a happy resolution on this! We were all pulling for you!! And now you can get back to the issue at hand - knitting those gifts!


----------



## bbk

If this wasn't so frustrating for you it would be funny! I've had some bad experiences with ordering on line but this takes the cake. I will say that Herschners service and quality has taken a nose dive in the past couple of years. I think if I got the 720 skeins and they didn't charge me for them I'd send them an email and tell them that if they want them back then can come and get them.
bbk


----------



## 9sueseiber

lainey_h said:


> So glad to hear you got a happy resolution on this! We were all pulling for you!! And now you can get back to the issue at hand - knitting those gifts!


Yay!!! I hope very soon.


----------



## jinx

I called and talked to a supervisor yesterday and told them about the situation. She said she didn't know what I wanted her to do about it. I told her if I was her I would find out where they sent 207 skeins of yarns and contact that person. I told her we were an international site and that the harm done to their business could be bad. I told her to look up Knitting Paradise and look for the title "Herrschners Screw Up." I guess one person calling and telling them meant nothing, now she will know I was telling the truth. I also told her I was planning on ordering when I called, but until this was straightened up, they had lost me as a customer.


----------



## nellig

Can't wait to read the sequel. I think Herschners takes the prize for screw ups!


----------



## 9sueseiber

jinx said:


> I called and talked to a supervisor yesterday and told them about the situation. She said she didn't know what I wanted her to do about it. I told her if I was her I would find out where they sent 207 skeins of yarns and contact that person. I told her we were an international site and that the harm done to their business could be bad. I told her to look up Knitting Paradise and look for the title "Herrschners Screw Up." I guess one person calling and telling them meant nothing, now she will know I was telling the truth. I also told her I was planning on ordering when I called, but until this was straightened up, they had lost me as a customer.


It has all been straightened out. Please read my post on page 22. Thank you for that by the way, It did help right along with all the others. One perso and one perso and--- all add up. She told me they had been bombarded.


----------



## jinx

I have read your post before I posted my remarks.


9sueseiber said:


> It has all been straightened out. Please read my post on page 22. Thank you for that by the way, It did help right along with all the others. One perso and one perso and--- all add up. She told me they had been bombarded.


----------



## Runner Girl

Congratulations to you, Sue, for your persistence, and to all the KPers who contacted Herrschners. I guess it takes a village to get some customer service these days! :sm06:


----------



## Nannymar

Yay! So happy all is in the process of being resolved! The power of the KP'ers is quite astounding! Good for you, Sue, getting the sad story out! Now you can get all the knitting done.....I bet you aren't charged a cent! Lots of luck!


----------



## Laurel Beale

OMG I hope you never order from them again. I had to say I burst out laughing when I got to the 700 and something skeins . 
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## binkister

This sounds like a nightmare. I would call the local TV station and talk with someone, if you live in a smaller town, they might want a humorous story, so when the shipment comes (720 skeins of yarn) have them tell what wonderful service Herrschners is giving you. I would print off this story you have told us and let it be read on air by them.Or maybe they would call Herrschners to see if they would like to comment on this and correct it immediately.


----------



## 44gram

Glad all is turning out well. Last us know when the yarn arrives. Yay!!!!!!


----------



## deshka

Just wondering, how big a box did it take to put 720 skeins of yarn into? And how much would it weigh?


----------



## Montana Gramma

Gosh, do we all really have to gang up on H? It is employee not company standards by the sounds of it and the company is going to make it good, likely have a loooong chat with the employee mess! Yes employees are the forefront of the company, some care less about their employer and sometimes deliberately make waves, this is a scary wake up call I am sure. But this could mushroom and put them out of business, that would be sad. Especially if all of us have not had troubles, only wanting to help someone in their dilemma. The OP was doing her best to be patient over a weekend, maybe the rest of us could be too. Sometimes the managers need to pursue better training methods, weed out the recalcitrant employee, so it will likely be further up the chain of command when the chat happens too. I for one would really miss the catalogue should something happen. Ground swell can make or break. But each to their own decision on how they worded their approach about the trouble, the company will be glad to know and solve the problem quickly.


----------



## daleech

Very interesting! I just want to see the face of the delivery person


----------



## dragonhobbes

That is wonderful!! the power of so many possible customers and them really screwing things up did the trick.


----------



## JlsH

So happy it worked out....but feel bad for anyone that doesn't have your tenacity. I know it could happen with any company but I will be avoiding them just like I am avoiding Patternworks. To me good customer service counts and can make almost any mix-up better.


----------



## dragonhobbes

Very very true...


----------



## rujam

9sueseiber said:


> Here is the ending to this story. A happy ending. I wrote this once but somehow, I can't find it. So If I post it twice, Sorry.
> 
> Well, maybe with Richards help, and some others,(I'll explain later in this message), I did get results. Very good results. A representative emailed me name Nancy H. She was very apologetic for all that I had been put through, and after apologizing again,and after we talked awhile, she asked me what she could do, representing, Herrschners to make this right. So I did what a lot of you said should happen, and asked for my yarn to be shipped and to have my money refunded. I also did this in a nice way, not demanding but asking. She immediately agreed to that and we talked some more. She said they had been bombarded by my people at KP, wanting to know what we(they) thought they were doing to this nice old lady. LOl I said you did? No one told me that they had called or emailed or anything. She said Oh yes they certainly did. This is what I referred to in my first sentence, you people. Thank you everyone that participated in this. I almost cried at hearing that. I know my voice was quavering. That is so nice, I don't even know what to say. I also thank all of you for your support in these responses to my upsetting little story.
> 
> Anyway Corporate heard about it without me having to find there number and I didn't even have to wait until Monday. She is Corporate, her Father-in-law Owns the Business. Wow, I was talking to a very High UP Person in the business. She just happened to be here in Oregon, and I guess they contacted her to contact me, or she took it upon herself to do it, I don't know. She is in Wilsonville OR right now. That's about 1 1/2 hours by car from where I live. I don't think the yarn will be shipped until Monday, but that's because UPS don't work on the week ends. At least I know they don't deliver on the week ends anyway. I imagine too that Herrschners themselves are maybe closed, I don't know. I'm just so glad and happy to have this over with, and with such great results and no arguing or anything. She said she would contact me again on Monday when everything would be taken care of.
> 
> She did say that it wasn't 720 skeins that were delivered, as it would take more than 3 big boxes, but I don't know about that. They were BIG boxes, and besides that email to me was for 720 skeins. She also said that the order she saw was for either 120 or 220 I can't remember which. So I told her I had an email for that and also I had printed it off of their web site under my Account. She said no the one she saw on my account wasn't that much, she said it wasn't that she didn't believe me but that it wasn't the one she seen. I tried going back into my account to see if it was still there but it wasn't, there. When she calls I think I will get her address at Herrschners and send her copies of all the order sheets I have, including the one that had the pricing on it. She gave me her email and I tried to forward the email that I got showing the 720 , but for some reaso it didn't go through. The Mailer Daemon wrote and it said I couldn't access that site., or something to that effect. She might have forgotten to give me passage ton it. I know they have to tell their computers to let me have access or they would be getting 10,000 emails a day. So it must be her personal PC and not just Customer Service. I might try it again as she sent a Private Message to me, telling me she was so sorry and she would be calling me again on Monday and told me to get some rest. She went into KP and read my post at the beginning. She said she read it all the way through too. I hope she wasn't too bored with it all. Anyway I let her know that I couldn't send that , so she might have given me access by now. I will try it again here in a few minutes and maybe it will go through. She wanted it to know where it was sent from and how it got that many skeins on it.
> 
> Well I'm going to close now, at least all went well now and I can quit worrying about it, and I'm sure she will have it sent 2 day Air and I will probably have it by Wednesday at the latest. WOO HOO! My yarn is coming, hooray, hooray. HAHA Enough of that. I will close on that note. Thank you all again for your support and help. I'm a Happy Camper right now.
> 
> PS, I just sent that email again to Nancy and I got one of those emails back saying they received my message but it was one of those you can't reply to. Anyway, it did not give her name at the sent to box. It was just Customer Service Herrschners. I had forwarded it to her, and now it's gone off of my email. Does forwarded messages disappear? Maybe it just moved down in the emails and I overlooked it. Anyway all is still good and all taken care of. Thanks to all.
> Sue, and yes Sue is my name. It's a nickname my Dad tagged me with as a baby and it just stuck. Vera is my Legal name and that's about all I use it for. I hate it.


I'm so pleased that it's finally sorted after "much wailing and gnashing of teeth."


----------



## rujam

Renie65 said:


> Don't speak for me. I will always go to herrchers. I like their yarn and their service. Just because I am On this board i don't always agree. Do you understand. Don't speak for me. I will go were I want. I really mad.


You've only had a few posts, do you get a kick out of being unpleasant? My mother always told me if you haven't got anything good to say, don't say anything.


----------



## nitcronut

I read it all the way through and I hope they catch their mistake. You simply have to keep us in on the outcome of this mess. How can an order of 65 skeins turn into 720. Would your first and second order be a total of 72 and for the fun of it they added a zero?????


----------



## nitcronut

I gave my input after the first page and hit send before realizing that there are 24 more pages. Now I have to read the next 23 pages to know what the hey is going on. That's what I get for reading at two AM in the morning when I am dead tired but can not sleep. I now hope that your story is not joke on me. Will let you know after I read all that stuff.


----------



## Annie-Selina

I've been following this thread from page 1 although I've not commented on it as I live in the UK and I've never heard of Herrschners before this. I've been amused and upset for you, being older than you I know how little things do upset you and this hasn't been little. I'm glad it all seems to be settled now and wait patiently to see if your yarn does arrive safe and sound and it's all there. 

I've bought yarn from the US before, it being cheaper from some firms than it is over here, but there's usually quite a long delay in me receiving it, but I do like what I have received. I doubt I'll be buying much in US $ from now on as the £ has lost a lot of value and $ prices have shot sky high, I certainly won't be buying from Herrschners.

One exception to me spending a little extra will be Lorraine's Ladybug, or Ladybird as we call them, but that'll have to wait until pension day. Good luck and again, I'm so pleased it seems to be settled.


----------



## nitcronut

Glad everything got straightened out. Read everything. Now have to figure out how to get the 2 hours back which I spend on reading it all.


----------



## carmicv

Renie65 said:


> Don't speak for me. I will always go to herrchers. I like their yarn and their service. Just because I am On this board i don't always agree. Do you understand. Don't speak for me. I will go were I want. I really mad.


If you order from them all the time why are there not posts of any kind in relation to actually knitting. you have a few posts responding (all negative) but nothing to share. Obviously english is not your first language .Please try to be kind.


----------



## Moe C

nitcronut said:


> Read everything. Now have to figure out how to get the 2 hours back which I spend on reading it all.


Good for you! It drives me nuts when posters can't be bothered reading the whole thread, but feel their advice is needed regardless.


----------



## sam0767

lyd said:


> If you are only charged for the one order and they sendall of that I think I would keep it for the frustration of trying to do the right thing and they are too stupid to realize their mistake. I would definatly write hem a letter!


Exactly what I was thinking. Besides where did 720 skeins come into play with what she was ordering. Nothing even came into okay with 720 skeins. Maybe that was a typo on the senders part when sending the email that it was on its way. But.....jf she did receive that amount I would let PayPal or credit card company be aware that you were only paying the amount of original order and let the needles start smoking with all that yarn. Their mistake her gain.


----------



## Jiggs

rlhanlon said:


> I got a reply from Herrschners when I emailed them.
> 
> Hello Richard,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us and bringing this to our attention. The
> information will be passed to the supervisors and I sure will work with the
> customer to resolve the issue.
> 
> Please let us know if we can be of further assistance! Have a great day!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Cory
> Herrschners Customer Care
> By Phone: 1-800-713-1239
> 7:30am-5:00pm Central Time
> By Email: [email protected]
> Website: www.herrschners.com


The reply that I got back told me they would only deal with the customer on this issue. Oh and to enjoy shopping - I don't think so. LOL Must have been a lot of people that e-mailed them yesterday.


----------



## Jiggs

Just finished the last couple of pages - Yea Sue!!! So glad that everything worked out and it's amazing the power of this group. You now have a lot of knitting to catch up on for all your little ones. Congratulations!!


----------



## Keiko

I agree. If we can't say something nice, let's not say anything. We have enough hate in this world, we don't need more. As for me, I've never shopped at "herrchers" and never will. I also will not shop at Herrschners again.


----------



## kathydummer

Please keep us updated! Wow! I'm speechless about your ordeal.


----------



## Alanan

If you have nothing nice to say; then be quiet.


----------



## Alanan

Alanan said:


> If you have nothing nice to say; then be quiet.


This was directed to Reine 65

I was always told "if you have nothing nice to say, then say nothing"


----------



## Metrogal

Oh have mercy...people in Customer Service these days are...well, stupid!!!!


----------



## Alanan

Alanan said:


> This was directed to Reine 65
> 
> I was always told "if you have nothing nice to say, then say nothing"


Sorry I mispelt Renie65


----------



## khiggins2002

I just ordered the willow sudsy yarn from them, and didn't like the looks of it in the skein (knitpicks dishie looks like a better quality), so I was going to return it. Now I'm afraid! Sounds like they are a mess at that company. Maybe I should just keep it. If anyone has positive things to say about the sudsy yarn compared to other dishcloth yarn, please post and let me know, and I can decide whether to return to Herrschner's. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## wisjean

Have shopped at Herrschners for years, never had a problem with them. I live close enough to go right to the store,on occasion have had things shipped without any problems. The clerks at the store have been helpful. I will continue to go there. 
Sorry you had a bad experience with them.


----------



## Shirley Ray

If you charged it to a credit card, put everything in dispute. If you paid by check, stop payment, If you paid by PayPal, do the same thing. Then call the company and tell them what you have done and that you will pay for one order plus postage as soon as they have sent you via E-Mail a return free of charge UPS or USPS sticker to return everything else. Be sure to save copies of everything they have sent you via E-mail to use in the dispute settlement if it becomes necessary. I probably won't. They will most likely back down.

Or box everything that comes up, make them send you a mailing sticker, put everything dispute and when things are settled with your check or credit card, place another order including the ones you left out.

Personally, I'd get the mail sticke,r send everything back, and order from another company that won't charge postage on such an order over $50.


----------



## JCF

Too bad you didn't record the conversations you had with the customer service (which IMHO has gone down the tubes in business as a whole). I agree: to keep each and everything you can lay hands on and put it in print. This will be your evidence should anything raise its ugly head in the matter of legal considerations. Long ago I was advised that if someone sends you something you did not request you are under no obligation to either pay for it or to return it.


----------



## John's old lady

rujam said:


> You've only had a few posts, do you get a kick out of being unpleasant? My mother always told me if you haven't got anything good to say, don't say anything.


Yes, she does enjoy being unpleasant. You should take a look at her other posts-especially to Bundyanne.


----------



## JoeA

Congrats Sue, glad everything turned out well. And congrats to all the positive minded people on KP, it is a pleasure to be a member of such globe-wide community.


----------



## lainey_h

John's old lady said:


> Yes, she does enjoy being unpleasant. You should take a look at her other posts-especially to Bundyanne.


It's not like we don't have enough unpleasant stuff going on right now. Sad that someone feels it's necessary to always put others down. :'(


----------



## knitismything

Please keep us informed of what happens next, If you get all 720 skeins of yarn, no one will blame you if you keep it.


----------



## Woodsywife

I just read through this entire thread. Glad to hear everything has been resolved. I wonder what would have happened if you forwarded the 720 skeins to corporate headquarters??????


----------



## JCF

Woodsywife said:


> I just read through this entire thread. Glad to hear everything has been resolved. I wonder what would have happened if you forwarded the 720 skeins to corporate headquarters??????


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Evie RM

I was so glad to read the resolution to your problem that you posted on page 22. The power of KP is mighty. Just ask Herrschners after getting bombarded with so many requests that they solve your problem. It was good that you didn't have to wait until Monday to get the problem solved. I certainly hope that they take aside those employees that you dealt with over the phone and teach them how to be polite and helpful when talking to customers. Now you can sit and relax and get ready for your correct order of yarn to arrive.


----------



## MissNettie

Please let us know the rest of the story. If you p[aid with PayPal, they will help you. Your story was not boring at all. Please let us know how it all came out. mn


----------



## soloweygirl

Sue, glad to read that the problem has been resolved and your yarn is on its way. Happy knitting.


----------



## rujam

John's old lady said:


> Yes, she does enjoy being unpleasant. You should take a look at her other posts-especially to Bundyanne.


Don't worry I've seen them!


----------



## Cyber Granny

Sue; I am so happy for you that everything has been sorted out for you, now after all that YOU HAVE TO POST PICTURES OF WHAT YOU ARE USING THE FAMOUS YARN FOR. Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## Damama

Renie65 said:


> I am not unpleasant for your information. Tell your mom it is a free country


You may not be unpleasant, but you do sound angry and unpleasant.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Metrogal said:


> Oh have mercy...people in Customer Service these days are...well, stupid!!!!


Not all. My sis was in customer service for many years and was often treated like dirt. Where she got the patience for terrible people is beyond me. And that was taking a subscription order that they called for, not even solicited. After she moved to assistant editor, things were better. It is a hard job, little training at times and a lot of people are just plain ornery and rude and use that leverage on someone that has to keep their cool and be nice to all.


----------



## fortunate1

Renie65 said:


> Don't speak for me. I will always go to herrchers. I like their yarn and their service. Just because I am On this board i don't always agree. Do you understand. Don't speak for me. I will go were I want. I really mad.


Well aren't you a breath of fresh air! I never noticed on your other posts that English appeared to not be your first language.
Again, I extend an invitation to the attic. We are not censored so much there and can tell you what we really think of you.
Meantime, chill out! No one cares what you think, in that sewer you call a mind.


----------



## Damama

rujam said:


> Don't worry I've seen them!


Yes I have seen them too, I have never seen a rude post from Bundyann. She posts lovely pictures, yummy recipes and is always pleasant. I personally like her post, especially the ones about her travels. 
Oh well different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Damama

9sueseiber
So glad that you finally got things straightened out! Amazing what adverse emails will accomplish. You must be so relieved, and thanks to Nancy H. for getting the job done.


----------



## kipsalot

Whew! It's a shame they do not offer overnight for this sort of a snafu. She could get her yarn faster. When she mentioned that the DIL lived 1 1/2 hours away I hoped for a fleeting moment that there was a distribution center nearby where the yarn might be gathered up and driven to her right away. That was a bit too much to hope for. We all did what we could and it helped. Glad your yarn is getting straightened out.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Renie65 said:


> You people are making such a big deal. You order you can't add after they put it in the computer. Bad attention what your doing. Get a life. If you don't what it refuse it. Call them and tell them you want a credit. Stop crying over your mistake. Talk to s supervisor. I have never had a problem with. But I pay attention to what I am ordering and write it down and have them repeat everything back to me before they put in the computer. Paid attention


We arnt interested in your experience with the company, you have never posted any knitting/crocheting so what are you ordering yarn for.


----------



## sam0767

fortunate1 said:


> Well aren't you a breath of fresh air! I never noticed on your other posts that English appeared to not be your first language.
> Again, I extend an invitation to the attic. We are not censored so much there and can tell you what we really think of you.
> Meantime, chill out! No one cares what you think, in that sewer you call a mind.


Lol!!! You go girl!!! Fortunate1. This person has never heard the phrase "if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all" she just needs to be taught some manners. I think the invite to the attic is a good start or maybe she is loving this attention.


----------



## sam0767

Damama said:


> Yes I have seen them too, I have never seen a rude post from Bundyann. She posts lovely pictures, yummy recipes and is always pleasant. I personally like her post, especially the ones about her travels.
> Oh well different strokes for different folks.


????????????!!!


----------



## fortunate1

sam0767 said:


> Lol!!! You go girl!!! Fortunate1. This person has never heard the phrase "if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all" she just needs to be taught some manners. I think the invite to the attic is a good start or maybe she is loving this attention.


My second invitation. The first was on a Bundy topic. She did not respond nor post in the attic that I found.
It's not even about if you don't have anything nice to say..to me, it's about being a bully. Niether this OP nor Bundy have been mean or rude that I have ever witnessed.


----------



## lainey_h

fortunate1 said:


> Well aren't you a breath of fresh air! I never noticed on your other posts that English appeared to not be your first language.
> Again, I extend an invitation to the attic. We are not censored so much there and can tell you what we really think of you.
> Meantime, chill out! No one cares what you think, in that sewer you call a mind.


 :sm02: :sm24: Thank you for this post!


----------



## Billie B

First thing to do is get the name of each person you speak to. That way you will have a record of whom you dealt with. After the first three conversations I would have requested to speak to the supervisor and if that didn't satisfy me, to the person above that. (I'm writing this and getting pissed so I can imagine how you felt!) Next threaten to go to some Better Business Bureau type thing. They don't want to get hurt by losing money or getting bad publicity. This you've begun to do already by posting your story here. I wouldn't go do something legal because that would cost you more than the yarn.

Please keep us up to date!
Billie


----------



## kazzza

Just found this .. only read a couple of pages so far.. looking forward to reading entirety very soon.
#1 is to always get the name of the person on the phone.


----------



## sam0767

fortunate1 said:


> My second invitation. The first was on a Bundy topic. She did not respond nor post in the attic that I found.
> It's not even about if you don't have anything nice to say..to me, it's about being a bully. Niether this OP nor Bundy have been mean or rude that I have ever witnessed.


Bundy is always encouraging and thoughtful when on with her replys. And the OP was frustrated with a company. Just needed to get it out to people who understands.


----------



## 9sueseiber

kipsalot said:


> Whew! It's a shame they do not offer overnight for this sort of a snafu. She could get her yarn faster. When she mentioned that the DIL lived 1 1/2 hours away I hoped for a fleeting moment that there was a distribution center nearby where the yarn might be gathered up and driven to her right away. That was a bit too much to hope for. We all did what we could and it helped. Glad your yarn is getting straightened out.


Hikipsalot. I'm glad its over too. No, I didn't say she lives in Wilsonville. I don't know why she was here in Oregon, I assumed it was visiting someone or vacationing or something like that. 
Read my next post. thanks for your continuing support.


----------



## 9sueseiber

OK people. I have just got another email from Nancy, and I decided to share it her.


Dear Sue,

Thank you for forwarding the email you received. One of my customer service agents also forwarded to me. The details are below. I understand now why it appeared that we were shipping 720 instead of the 240 we sent. The software that generates the shipment email does not have intelligence to know which yarn is in which carton. We shipped three cartons, hence why the software generated three lines for each yarn ordered. For example, Wintergreen, we only shipped 8 skeins, however the because there were three cartons the system listed Wintergreen three times. I hope this makes sense. We are working to remedy.

Your adjustment order (zero dollars) will likely be in two cartons, again the system that generates the shipment email will list each color twice even though we are only shipping each color once.

We put through the refund on your PayPal account yesterday. I understand there can sometimes be a lag before you actually see the funds in your account. Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns about the transactions on your PayPal account.

I will follow up with a phone call a little later this morning.

Kind Regards,
Nancy Hesemann
HerrschnersHERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WINTRGREEN (011973-0024)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WINTRGREEN (011973-0024)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WINTRGREEN (011973-0024)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON ESPRESSO (011973-0023)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON ESPRESSO (011973-0023)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON ESPRESSO (011973-0023)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BILBERRY (011973-0022)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BILBERRY (011973-0022)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BILBERRY (011973-0022)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CRANBERRIA (011973-0020)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CRANBERRIA (011973-0020)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CRANBERRIA (011973-0020)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON FRESHHONEY (011973-0019)
40
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON FRESHHONEY (011973-0019)
40
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON FRESHHONEY (011973-0019)
40
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WHEAT (011973-0017)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WHEAT (011973-0017)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WHEAT (011973-0017)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CLEMENTINE (011973-0016)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CLEMENTINE (011973-0016)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CLEMENTINE (011973-0016)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LIME (011973-0015)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LIME (011973-0015)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LIME (011973-0015)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON PEACHCBBLR (011973-0014)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON PEACHCBBLR (011973-0014)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON PEACHCBBLR (011973-0014)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHARCOAL (011973-0013)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHARCOAL (011973-0013)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHARCOAL (011973-0013)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LILAC (011973-0010)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LILAC (011973-0010)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LILAC (011973-0010)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BLUMCAROON (011973-0009)
12
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BLUMCAROON (011973-0009)
12
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BLUMCAROON (011973-0009)
12
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON TRUE BLUE (011973-0007)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON TRUE BLUE (011973-0007)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON TRUE BLUE (011973-0007)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHERRY (011973-0005)
12
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHERRY (011973-0005)
12
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHERRY (011973-0005)
12
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON STRAWBERRY (011973-0002)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON STRAWBERRY (011973-0002)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON STRAWBERRY (011973-0002)
20
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON SUGAR (011973-0001)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON SUGAR (011973-0001)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON SUGAR (011973-0001)
8
Shipped 7/6/2016
to the following address:
(address removed)
Your package tracking number:
1Z58661602292330031Z58661602292330211Z5866160229233058
Click above to track your package, or you can visit our website for order status and tracking.
View your order online | Return Policy
If you feel any of this information is in error, or if you have any questions, please feel free to email us 24 hours a day at

[email protected], or call 1-800-713-1239 between 7:30 AM and 5:00 PM, Central Standard Time.
Herrschners Customer Care
Image removed by sender.










Reply, Reply All or Forward | More
Click to Reply, Reply All or Forward
Send 


stevedocwra on 
, Inc.


----------



## lainey_h

9sueseiber said:


> OK people. I have just got another email from Nancy, and I decided to share it her.
> 
> Dear Sue,
> 
> Thank you for forwarding the email you received. One of my customer service agents also forwarded to me. The details are below. I understand now why it appeared that we were shipping 720 instead of the 240 we sent. The software that generates the shipment email does not have intelligence to know which yarn is in which carton. We shipped three cartons, hence why the software generated three lines for each yarn ordered. For example, Wintergreen, we only shipped 8 skeins, however the because there were three cartons the system listed Wintergreen three times. I hope this makes sense. We are working to remedy.
> 
> Your adjustment order (zero dollars) will likely be in two cartons, again the system that generates the shipment email will list each color twice even though we are only shipping each color once.
> 
> We put through the refund on your PayPal account yesterday. I understand there can sometimes be a lag before you actually see the funds in your account. Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns about the transactions on your PayPal account.
> 
> I will follow up with a phone call a little later this morning.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Nancy Hesemann
> HerrschnersHERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WINTRGREEN (011973-0024)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WINTRGREEN (011973-0024)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WINTRGREEN (011973-0024)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON ESPRESSO (011973-0023)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON ESPRESSO (011973-0023)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON ESPRESSO (011973-0023)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BILBERRY (011973-0022)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BILBERRY (011973-0022)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BILBERRY (011973-0022)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CRANBERRIA (011973-0020)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CRANBERRIA (011973-0020)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CRANBERRIA (011973-0020)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON FRESHHONEY (011973-0019)
> 40
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON FRESHHONEY (011973-0019)
> 40
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON FRESHHONEY (011973-0019)
> 40
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WHEAT (011973-0017)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WHEAT (011973-0017)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WHEAT (011973-0017)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CLEMENTINE (011973-0016)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CLEMENTINE (011973-0016)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CLEMENTINE (011973-0016)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LIME (011973-0015)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LIME (011973-0015)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LIME (011973-0015)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON PEACHCBBLR (011973-0014)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON PEACHCBBLR (011973-0014)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON PEACHCBBLR (011973-0014)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHARCOAL (011973-0013)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHARCOAL (011973-0013)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHARCOAL (011973-0013)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LILAC (011973-0010)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LILAC (011973-0010)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LILAC (011973-0010)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BLUMCAROON (011973-0009)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BLUMCAROON (011973-0009)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BLUMCAROON (011973-0009)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON TRUE BLUE (011973-0007)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON TRUE BLUE (011973-0007)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON TRUE BLUE (011973-0007)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHERRY (011973-0005)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHERRY (011973-0005)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHERRY (011973-0005)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON STRAWBERRY (011973-0002)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON STRAWBERRY (011973-0002)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON STRAWBERRY (011973-0002)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON SUGAR (011973-0001)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON SUGAR (011973-0001)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON SUGAR (011973-0001)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> to the following address:
> 39999 MOUNTAIN HOME DR.
> SWEET HOME, OR 97386
> Your package tracking number:
> 1Z58661602292330031Z58661602292330211Z5866160229233058
> Click above to track your package, or you can visit our website for order status and tracking.
> View your order online | Return Policy
> If you feel any of this information is in error, or if you have any questions, please feel free to email us 24 hours a day at
> 
> [email protected], or call 1-800-713-1239 between 7:30 AM and 5:00 PM, Central Standard Time.
> Herrschners Customer Care
> Image removed by sender.
> 
> Reply, Reply All or Forward | More
> Click to Reply, Reply All or Forward
> Send
> 
> stevedocwra on
> , Inc.


But isn't 240 skeins still WAY more than your original order???


----------



## carrottop71

When people send you things you didn't request, you do not have to return them. Consider it a gift. If they by some means they send you a return pre-paid envelope to return them, do so if you want to play nice. Other wise, take the gift. If they try to charge you, dispute it with your credit card holder. I'm sure they will agree it was a gift too.


----------



## iblimey

Glad everything worked out for you in the end, but it is unfortunate that you had to go through this to get things corrected. Anyway, I will miss seeing all the comments and answers, and yes, in some ways it was rather funny, but it must have been upsetting for you. Happy knitting.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Renie65 said:


> You people are making such a big deal. You order you can't add after they put it in the computer. Bad attention what your doing. Get a life. If you don't what it refuse it. Call them and tell them you want a credit. Stop crying over your mistake. Talk to s supervisor. I have never had a problem with. But I pay attention to what I am ordering and write it down and have them repeat everything back to me before they put in the computer. Paid attention


I have tried to answer as many posts as I could, so thought I would answer yours too. Even though I have a little trouble translating your English, I understand you to say this is all my fault and I should stop crying over it. I never cried over it, and I can count very well. I order online, so there is no repeating my order to me from customer service. Further, I did talk to the supervisor and thought from her answer, that everything was taken care of.

I also wrote several emails to Customer Service and there wasn't one answer from them. I also had my order written down and I printed it out from the Herrschners site under My Account that shows all the orders that I have made in the last few months. I also made a copy of the bogus order that was made, although it isn't on there anymore, or at least I couldn't find it when I went back and checked. I don't know where you are from, nor do I care, but you seem to think you are smarter than me, or, in fact, anyone. Sorry, you seen this as all my fault, but alas,you are wrong, and you seem to be the only one that has. Since they wouldn't answer my emails, and since you always get a different person evry time you call Customer Service, I didn't think it a very good idea to jump on anyone else but the person that created this mess. I feel the only thing I did wrong was not getting the name of the person I talked to. But since she hung up on me, I really didn't get a chance to ask her name. The other smarty pants person I was talking to, when I asked to speak with the Supervisor
yes I should have gotten her name. I am really bad about that, I need to get any person's name when talking to Customer Service especially, and write it down, as I forget easily. But other than not getting names, I think I did everything I could do , to rectify this situation. If they had listened to me when I called and told them, that the shipment was being sent back to them, none of this would have happened. There you have it. It would have been stopped right there, but I couldn't force them to listen. In further posts, if you are addressing me personally, please put my name or at least, click on "Quote Reply", as I did here, so we all know who you are talking about. Thank you.

I thought about not answering your post, but since you are not only attacking me, you seem to be attacking other good people on this site. So, since they are only responding on this subject, on my behalf, (that means sticking up for me if you didn't understand) so I thought I might stick up for them a little here. These are all nice people, even beyond this mess here, so please don't attack people you don't know and don't understand.They were only trying to help me out of a bad situation. No, need to respond to this email as it will only generate more emails, and I don't think we need that. Thank you,
Sue


----------



## 9sueseiber

lainey_h said:


> But isn't 240 skeins still WAY more than your original order???


 Yes it was, that's why I say, this did not explain completely how all that got shipped in the first place. Whether it was 240 or 720, how and where did they get those numbers at all?
My original order was for 65 skeins. Well hopefully that will be what I get this time. She does have my original order, and she has been so nice about it all, I'm not going to question it anymore. She is going to call me later, so I will make sure she has the order for 65 skeins not 240. LOL


----------



## carrottop71

9sueseiber said:


> Thank you. Yes it is unbelievable. I can't even believe it now, even when it was actually delivered to me. I kind of wish I hadn't refused it. Then I could just sit on it until they called me. But what if they would have charged me for it. $1,931.53 cents. Wow, who could afford that, sure not me.That's more than I get in a month from SS.Almost $900.00 more. Good Grief,
> do you suppose that's why they did this? Hoping I would accept delivery and then they could have charged me for it? Man I'm getting mad all over again with that thought. I would have died from that mess up. No way could i do that. Of course, like I said My bank nor PayPal would have accepted that big amount, hopefully anyway. haha Oh MY.


These companies charge your account when they send product out. I don't think they were going to charge you. If it had be me, I would have taken the order. I would have then called my credit card company and let them know what happened and tell them not to allow the charges to go threw. I'm so sorry for all you are going through.


----------



## lainey_h

9sueseiber said:


> Yes it was, that's why I say, this did not explain completely how all that got shipped in the first place. Whether it was 240 or 720, how and where did they get those numbers at all?
> My original order was for 65 skeins. Well hopefully that will be what I get this time. She does have my original order, and she has been so nice about it all, I'm not going to question it anymore. She is going to call me later, so I will make sure she has the order for 65 skeins not 240. LOL


Oh well, it ended on a happy note, so hopefully this isn't going to be a problem. AND that you'll get your original order plus the extra skeins you wanted to add to it. Have fun knitting with whatever is sent your way!


----------



## 9sueseiber

carrottop71 said:


> When people send you things you didn't request, you do not have to return them. Consider it a gift. If they by some means they send you a return pre-paid envelope to return them, do so if you want to play nice. Other wise, take the gift. If they try to charge you, dispute it with your credit card holder. I'm sure they will agree it was a gift too.


 Well, I don't quite agree with that. I'm not too sure I wouldn't have to pay for it if I accepted it. But that's another kettle of worms. I sure don't need to do that. Thanks for your reply though. It has turned out well and I am happy, or will be when I get the yarn, to just get to start my knitting projects, and let go of all of this.

Someone said it is funny in a way. I do agree with that too. It was funny at times to read all the comments, some were funny, and lightened the the dread of it all for a few minutes. LOL


----------



## GrumpyGramma

There are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too many posts to read all of them but I get the idea this was resolved to your satisfaction. Whew. Enjoy your knitting when you have the yarn in hand.


----------



## Moe C

9sueseiber said:


> But that's another kettle of worms.


Kettle of fish, can of worms. :sm09: :sm09:

It's probably not a good idea to show your (shipping) address on a public forum. Since it's too late to edit your post, you can contact Admin to remove that information.


----------



## Evie RM

Billie B said:


> First thing to do is get the name of each person you speak to. That way you will have a record of whom you dealt with. After the first three conversations I would have requested to speak to the supervisor and if that didn't satisfy me, to the person above that. (I'm writing this and getting pissed so I can imagine how you felt!) Next threaten to go to some Better Business Bureau type thing. They don't want to get hurt by losing money or getting bad publicity. This you've begun to do already by posting your story here. I wouldn't go do something legal because that would cost you more than the yarn.
> 
> Please keep us up to date!
> Billie


Her update is on Page 22.


----------



## mdhh

9sueseiber said:


> OK people. I have just got another email from Nancy, and I decided to share it her.
> 
> Dear Sue,
> 
> Thank you for forwarding the email you received. One of my customer service agents also forwarded to me. The details are below. I understand now why it appeared that we were shipping 720 instead of the 240 we sent. The software that generates the shipment email does not have intelligence to know which yarn is in which carton. We shipped three cartons, hence why the software generated three lines for each yarn ordered. For example, Wintergreen, we only shipped 8 skeins, however the because there were three cartons the system listed Wintergreen three times. I hope this makes sense. We are working to remedy.
> 
> Your adjustment order (zero dollars) will likely be in two cartons, again the system that generates the shipment email will list each color twice even though we are only shipping each color once.
> 
> We put through the refund on your PayPal account yesterday. I understand there can sometimes be a lag before you actually see the funds in your account. Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns about the transactions on your PayPal account.
> 
> I will follow up with a phone call a little later this morning.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Nancy Hesemann
> HerrschnersHERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WINTRGREEN (011973-0024)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WINTRGREEN (011973-0024)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WINTRGREEN (011973-0024)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON ESPRESSO (011973-0023)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON ESPRESSO (011973-0023)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON ESPRESSO (011973-0023)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BILBERRY (011973-0022)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BILBERRY (011973-0022)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BILBERRY (011973-0022)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CRANBERRIA (011973-0020)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CRANBERRIA (011973-0020)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CRANBERRIA (011973-0020)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON FRESHHONEY (011973-0019)
> 40
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON FRESHHONEY (011973-0019)
> 40
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON FRESHHONEY (011973-0019)
> 40
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WHEAT (011973-0017)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WHEAT (011973-0017)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WHEAT (011973-0017)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CLEMENTINE (011973-0016)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CLEMENTINE (011973-0016)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CLEMENTINE (011973-0016)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LIME (011973-0015)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LIME (011973-0015)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LIME (011973-0015)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON PEACHCBBLR (011973-0014)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON PEACHCBBLR (011973-0014)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON PEACHCBBLR (011973-0014)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHARCOAL (011973-0013)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHARCOAL (011973-0013)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHARCOAL (011973-0013)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LILAC (011973-0010)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LILAC (011973-0010)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LILAC (011973-0010)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BLUMCAROON (011973-0009)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BLUMCAROON (011973-0009)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BLUMCAROON (011973-0009)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON TRUE BLUE (011973-0007)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON TRUE BLUE (011973-0007)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON TRUE BLUE (011973-0007)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHERRY (011973-0005)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHERRY (011973-0005)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHERRY (011973-0005)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON STRAWBERRY (011973-0002)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON STRAWBERRY (011973-0002)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON STRAWBERRY (011973-0002)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON SUGAR (011973-0001)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON SUGAR (011973-0001)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON SUGAR (011973-0001)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> to the following address:
> (address removed)
> Your package tracking number:
> 1Z58661602292330031Z58661602292330211Z5866160229233058
> Click above to track your package, or you can visit our website for order status and tracking.
> View your order online | Return Policy
> If you feel any of this information is in error, or if you have any questions, please feel free to email us 24 hours a day at
> 
> [email protected], or call 1-800-713-1239 between 7:30 AM and 5:00 PM, Central Standard Time.
> Herrschners Customer Care
> Image removed by sender.
> 
> Reply, Reply All or Forward | More
> Click to Reply, Reply All or Forward
> Send
> 
> stevedocwra on
> , Inc.


Sue, please contact Admin and have your address removed from this post. It's an international forum and I fear that is too much information.


----------



## craftyone51

What a story, so glad it has finally been resolved. The power of KP is amazing!


----------



## rujam

9sueseiber said:


> OK people. I have just got another email from Nancy, and I decided to share it her.
> 
> Dear Sue,
> 
> Thank you for forwarding the email you received. One of my customer service agents also forwarded to me. The details are below. I understand now why it appeared that we were shipping 720 instead of the 240 we sent. The software that generates the shipment email does not have intelligence to know which yarn is in which carton. We shipped three cartons, hence why the software generated three lines for each yarn ordered. For example, Wintergreen, we only shipped 8 skeins, however the because there were three cartons the system listed Wintergreen three times. I hope this makes sense. We are working to remedy.
> 
> Your adjustment order (zero dollars) will likely be in two cartons, again the system that generates the shipment email will list each color twice even though we are only shipping each color once.
> 
> We put through the refund on your PayPal account yesterday. I understand there can sometimes be a lag before you actually see the funds in your account. Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns about the transactions on your PayPal account.
> 
> I will follow up with a phone call a little later this morning.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Nancy Hesemann
> HerrschnersHERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WINTRGREEN (011973-0024)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WINTRGREEN (011973-0024)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WINTRGREEN (011973-0024)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON ESPRESSO (011973-0023)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON ESPRESSO (011973-0023)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON ESPRESSO (011973-0023)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BILBERRY (011973-0022)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BILBERRY (011973-0022)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BILBERRY (011973-0022)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CRANBERRIA (011973-0020)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CRANBERRIA (011973-0020)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CRANBERRIA (011973-0020)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON FRESHHONEY (011973-0019)
> 40
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON FRESHHONEY (011973-0019)
> 40
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON FRESHHONEY (011973-0019)
> 40
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WHEAT (011973-0017)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WHEAT (011973-0017)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON WHEAT (011973-0017)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CLEMENTINE (011973-0016)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CLEMENTINE (011973-0016)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CLEMENTINE (011973-0016)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LIME (011973-0015)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LIME (011973-0015)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LIME (011973-0015)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON PEACHCBBLR (011973-0014)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON PEACHCBBLR (011973-0014)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON PEACHCBBLR (011973-0014)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHARCOAL (011973-0013)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHARCOAL (011973-0013)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHARCOAL (011973-0013)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LILAC (011973-0010)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LILAC (011973-0010)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON LILAC (011973-0010)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BLUMCAROON (011973-0009)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BLUMCAROON (011973-0009)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON BLUMCAROON (011973-0009)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON TRUE BLUE (011973-0007)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON TRUE BLUE (011973-0007)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON TRUE BLUE (011973-0007)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHERRY (011973-0005)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHERRY (011973-0005)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON CHERRY (011973-0005)
> 12
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON STRAWBERRY (011973-0002)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON STRAWBERRY (011973-0002)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON STRAWBERRY (011973-0002)
> 20
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON SUGAR (011973-0001)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON SUGAR (011973-0001)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> HERRSCHNERS HERITAGE COTTON SUGAR (011973-0001)
> 8
> Shipped 7/6/2016
> to the following address:
> 39999 MOUNTAIN HOME DR.
> SWEET HOME, OR 97386
> Your package tracking number:
> 1Z58661602292330031Z58661602292330211Z5866160229233058
> Click above to track your package, or you can visit our website for order status and tracking.
> View your order online | Return Policy
> If you feel any of this information is in error, or if you have any questions, please feel free to email us 24 hours a day at
> 
> [email protected], or call 1-800-713-1239 between 7:30 AM and 5:00 PM, Central Standard Time.
> Herrschners Customer Care
> Image removed by sender.
> 
> Reply, Reply All or Forward | More
> Click to Reply, Reply All or Forward
> Send
> 
> stevedocwra on
> , Inc.


Wow!!!


----------



## Cyber Granny

Alls well that ends well, so glad your yarn is on the way, dont forget to post a photo of your finished items, I think we deserve to see them. Happy knitting.


----------



## Moe C

mdhh said:


> Sue, please contact Admin and have your address removed from this post. It's an international forum and I fear that is too much information.


By quoting Sue's post, you have also posted her address, as has rujam.


----------



## Bea 465

Moe C said:


> By quoting Sue's post, you have also posted her address, as has rujam.


I sent Sue a PM about this, but I don't think she's seen it yet. Hope she acts on this soon.


----------



## Chezl

Bea 465 said:


> I sent Sue a PM about this, but I don't think she's seen it yet. Hope she acts on this soon.


I reported it to Admin using the Report Issue underneath the post. I asked them to remove it for her safety.


----------



## mdhh

Moe C said:


> By quoting Sue's post, you have also posted her address, as has rujam.


I realized that about ten minutes ago and have asked Admin to delete mine as well. I also sent her a PM advising her in case she didn't see the post.


----------



## misslucille40

Sue, from the look of Ms. Nancy's email, you will be receiving more yarn than you ordered. Keep it, and say no more to the company about it. Ms. Nancy has reviewed your order, and it's pretty obvious the extra is meant for you to keep. 
If you feel you have to contact the company when the order arrives, just say' My order has arrived, thank you.'


----------



## rujam

Moe C said:


> By quoting Sue's post, you have also posted her address, as has rujam.


Yes, I realized that after I had hit send.


----------



## Moe C

rujam said:


> Yes, I realized that after I had hit send.


Not sure if you realize, from this statement, that you can edit a post for a time after it's been sent. The "edit" button will be available for awhile (maybe an hour?).


----------



## rujam

Moe C said:


> Not sure if you realize, from this statement, that you can edit a post for a time after it's been sent. The "edit" button will be available for awhile (maybe an hour?).


I do, but I was on my way out and didn't have time to change it.


----------



## Moe C

Everything seems to have been fixed.


----------



## joyfulstitch

I think we might reconsider the sentiments regarding never ordering from Hershners. They do seem to be doing the right thing to correct the snafu. I bet their customer service reps will have some additional trading.


----------



## lainey_h

joyfulstitch said:


> I think we might reconsider the sentiments regarding never ordering from Hershners. They do seem to be doing the right thing to correct the snafu. I bet their customer service reps will have some additional trading.


Agree! But now they'll know we're watching to see if they do retrain them. There's power in numbers!


----------



## vacuous

The web designer / IT Department needs to be trained (fired!) first. It appears to be a bug in the ordering and shipping system, which is their bread and butter so it should be flawless. I can understand one cannot make changes to an on-line order, but it is not exactly rocket science to match the number of goods ordered to the number of goods delivered. 

This is not the first client to be affected and will not be the last, if they don't take a serious look and fix the problem.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

vacuous said:


> The web designer / IT Department needs to be trained (fired!) first. It appears to be a bug in the ordering and shipping system, which is their bread and butter so it should be flawless. I can understand one cannot make changes to an on-line order, but it is not exactly rocket science to match the number of goods ordered to the number of goods delivered.
> 
> This is not the first client to be affected and will not be the last, if they don't take a serious look and fix the problem.


Yes. I couldn't see it as a hoax from the get go. There is a problem somewhere in the system and I doubt that it's simply that a customer service person entered it wrong.


----------



## grandma sherry

Reading through this whole post. Cannot believe you have had such a time. I have order from Herrschners Canada once with no problems. Last summer I order 4 afghan kits from Willow Yarns, I started 2 at the same time. When one was completed, I found I had lost the pattern for the second. I phoned Willow and within 24 hrs had an email copy of the lost pattern. I certainly wouldn't deal with them if I had your fiasco. Good luck with your Christmas towels.


----------



## skitty's_mum

Well Sue, I posted a reply as soon as your saga started on Upcoming Topics and have just popped back for a catch-up - 2 hours it's taken! (Long lunch today...) I'm so glad everything appears to have been sorted, I just wanted to ask that you post pics of your finished towels or WIPs. I'm sure we're (nearly) all waiting with baited breath to see them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Cindy Bower said:


> I hope you will save your life story for your children and grandchildren. You could start a notebook of stories and print this one to put in there. They would know about you and your parents. Your stories need to live on.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

GatherNoDust said:


> What a story! Include this in with each of your gifts - they'll appreciate it every time they use the towel.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

deshka said:


> Just wondering, how big a box did it take to put 720 skeins of yarn into? And *how much would it weigh?*


Assuming 50g skeins ... it'd be about 80 pounds of yarn! I'd welcome it in a heartbeat, but I've no idea where I'd stow it!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

joyfulstitch said:


> I think we might reconsider the sentiments regarding never ordering from Herrschners. They do seem to be doing the right thing to correct the snafu. I bet their customer service reps will have some additional trading.


Agreed. While I haven't ordered from them since the arrival of the internet, I did like their products and service. They're not a fly-by-night company; they've been around a long time - since 1899, and - once their customer service folks get up to speed - will probably be around many more years.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

9sueseiber said:


> ... Oh my goodness, here I am rattling on and on, just like an old woman. haha Anyway thanks for the help and all.


Where better to rattle on??? And, now you know the power of 'rattling on'! :sm11:


----------



## 9sueseiber

Answering Jessica-jeans posts and people she Quoted replies from. Thanks for thinking my story is worthy of keeping. Plus the suggestion to put it in everyone's gift. That's a kicker. haha. Since most are kids, I don't know about that. However most are family, so maybe I will. That's funny though. Ok now for the big Finale. There was one poster about not, NOT ever ordering from Herrschners again. I agree wholeheartedly. I have been thinking the same thing. They have been nice, and I've been thinking of posting my feelings on that. So----

I also received my box of yarn at this very moment. It seems I counted wrong on my order, because this one comes up to the right price. I looked up my original order and, yes I did count wrong. There were 60 skeins ordered instead of 65. I received 58, as 2 are on back order. As I told you guys, I didn't think there order house would have that 720 skeins, and this proves it, unless they haven't gotten those put back in stock as yet. That's probably it. Anyway, now everything is completely sorted out minus two skeins. They have already refunded the 154.35 that I paid. So, as far as I'm concerned everything is fine and dandy in my world. Thank you Nancy H. These 58 skeins came in one Medium size box, so I do believe there were actually 720 skeins in that order I refused delivery on. But that doesn't really matter, but I am curious to know how many there were. These 58 were in the same size as the smallest box in that other order. I am curious. Wish I could know. That's just a heck of a lot of skeins, and caused me a sleepless night. Oh well, guess we can't know everything. lol

Speaking of Nancy, I wanted to say how very nice she was and understanding about how upset I was. She seemed to me very sincere in her apologies. She said something like this never should have happened and she totally understood how I must have felt. She didn't just apologize once, but several times. She, not I , told me how the Customer Service people could have helped me in the very beginning. When I wanted to add to my order, they should have told me how I could have added on my extra skeins, instead of the way it was handled. She also agreed with me that it could have been stopped if the woman would have listened to me about the shipment that should have been delivered to me was , in fact, also being shipped back to them. If they had listened at that point none of this would have happened. My second order of 60, not 65 skeins would have been intercepted once again and rerouted back to me. If they could do it once they could have done it again, and everything would have come off the way it was supposed to, albeit a couple more days in shipping would have happened. That would have been a lot less shipping time and expense than it ended up being. Also a lot of wear and tear on my time and emotions. 

I just can't stress enough, how nice she was and sincere, in my belief. Of course she was trying to save her company anymore bad publicity, but at the same time I really feel she was trying to help me also. Hence the return of my money for all the stress and inconvenience heaped upon my poor head. LOL That last was a joke, she, of course, didn't use those words. But I took her words at face value and really do think she was deeply sorry for all that had transpired. I know some people will probably call me gullible, and in some instances I am gullible. However in this one, I don't think I was. I have already stated that of course she was trying to keep her company from anymore bad publicity and did comment that I should have contacted them, and I should have, had I not been so dumb. I didn't know how to contact them without going through their Customer Service, and where did that get me already. They wouldn't even return my emails. In any event she blamed her Customer Service People more than she did me, and that came through loud and clear. 

After everything has been put to rights, and of course my refunded money did help in that, I'm only human, and on a very limited income, of course that helped. But all told, the way she helped me and did so with a very nice demeanor, although she was surely hating the fact of getting all that publicity, I still think she was being honest in her feelings towars me. So people, lets not blackball Herrschners as a company. Nancy, and through her, the company, knew her people were at fault here. She said as much and the only way she blamed me seemed to me to be the fact that I didn't contact them as so many of you people did. She told me that they were bombarded with emails and phone calls, really dumping on them about the way I had been treated. Also, like I said in one of may many emails here onKP, I had sent several emails, and when I did not get a reply from the first couple, I sent a few not so nice ones, myself. So of course they didn't reply to those. Although, they should have as I would have at least known, they were hearing me and possibly something was being done. But alas, they didn't, and that was Customer Service, again, not quite the company. I don't think they knew anything about it, until some of you, well I guess, a lot of you got through to whomever it took to get their attention. Thank you for that. But, I digress, I was saying that we should take her apologies at face value and assume that this experience was, maybe, a good thing on both sides. It alerted them to what was happening in their Cust. Service dept, and it needed, and I'm sure will be, fixed. I hope no one will get fired, as I hate being the cause of anyone losing their jobs in this day and age. It is really hard to recover from losing a job. That affects family as well as the person getting fired. I hate that. So, I am hoping everyone can let this go and believe it was for the best, and believe that Herrschners will be a better place to shop, not a place to shun. I for one am going to order more yarn when I need it, and I probably have underestimated how much yarn I needed for these towels, and will have to order more. Plus I am sure most will agree, they have very good yarn. I have ordered different yarns from them in the past and never found a bad yarn type that I can remember. Most of their yarns also have more yardage for the money also. Especially their Worsted 8 yarn. It's like 489 yrds to a skein. I believe it is only like 3.49 or 99 to a skein. That might be on sale, because I usually only order on sale. LOl That old limited income thing coming into play again. I make $1,077 per month total. Try living on that and buy as much yarn as I do, to keep me busy in my old age. haha At least I don't have a car payment anymore, so no Car Insurance either, and that means more yarn for me. Woo Hoo. haha

So in closing, as I have written my usual book, and hope I haven't bored too many, I sincerely hope that the way this was handled, changes your mind about Herrschners. A company is only as good as the people they have working for them and I'm sure this has reaffirmed that saying with them. They will probably put in force a little more training and maybe hire a few more people so the ones in high stress jobs will have more help. I don't know that this was caused by too few employees, maybe just further training will help. The woman that hung up on me sounded very stressed out to me. Maybe she deserved it, as she stressed me out to no end, but I really do feel that they all deserve another chance from us at KP. We have given each other second chances, now we can do the same for them, I hope. Thanks for listening and happy knitting to all, and to all a good night. Couldn't resist that last bit there. LOL 
Sue


----------



## mdhh

9sueseiber said:


> Answering Jessica-jeans posts and people she Quoted replies from. Thanks for thinking my story is worthy of keeping. Plus the suggestion to put it in everyone's gift. That's a kicker. haha. Since most are kids, I don't know about that. However most are family, so maybe I will. That's funny though. Ok now for the big Finale. There was one poster about not, NOT ever ordering from Herrschners again. I agree wholeheartedly. I have been thinking the same thing. They have been nice, and I've been thinking of posting my feelings on that. So----
> 
> I also received my box of yarn at this very moment. It seems I counted wrong on my order, because this one comes up to the right price. I looked up my original order and, yes I did count wrong. There were 60 skeins ordered instead of 65. I received 58, as 2 are on back order. As I told you guys, I didn't think there order house would have that 720 skeins, and this proves it, unless they haven't gotten those put back in stock as yet. That's probably it. Anyway, now everything is completely sorted out minus two skeins. They have already refunded the 154.35 that I paid. So, as far as I'm concerned everything is fine and dandy in my world. Thank you Nancy H. These 58 skeins came in one Medium size box, so I do believe there were actually 720 skeins in that order I refused delivery on. But that doesn't really matter, but I am curious to know how many there were. These 58 were in the same size as the smallest box in that other order. I am curious. Wish I could know. That's just a heck of a lot of skeins, and caused me a sleepless night. Oh well, guess we can't know everything. lol
> 
> Speaking of Nancy, I wanted to say how very nice she was and understanding about how upset I was. She seemed to me very sincere in her apologies. She said something like this never should have happened and she totally understood how I must have felt. She didn't just apologize once, but several times. She, not I , told me how the Customer Service people could have helped me in the very beginning. When I wanted to add to my order, they should have told me how I could have added on my extra skeins, instead of the way it was handled. She also agreed with me that it could have been stopped if the woman would have listened to me about the shipment that should have been delivered to me was , in fact, also being shipped back to them. If they had listened at that point none of this would have happened. My second order of 60, not 65 skeins would have been intercepted once again and rerouted back to me. If they could do it once they could have done it again, and everything would have come off the way it was supposed to, albeit a couple more days in shipping would have happened. That would have been a lot less shipping time and expense than it ended up being. Also a lot of wear and tear on my time and emotions.
> 
> I just can't stress enough, how nice she was and sincere, in my belief. Of course she was trying to save her company anymore bad publicity, but at the same time I really feel she was trying to help me also. Hence the return of my money for all the stress and inconvenience heaped upon my poor head. LOL That last was a joke, she, of course, didn't use those words. But I took her words at face value and really do think she was deeply sorry for all that had transpired. I know some people will probably call me gullible, and in some instances I am gullible. However in this one, I don't think I was. I have already stated that of course she was trying to keep her company from anymore bad publicity and did comment that I should have contacted them, and I should have, had I not been so dumb. I didn't know how to contact them without going through their Customer Service, and where did that get me already. They wouldn't even return my emails. In any event she blamed her Customer Service People more than she did me, and that came through loud and clear.
> 
> After everything has been put to rights, and of course my refunded money did help in that, I'm only human, and on a very limited income, of course that helped. But all told, the way she helped me and did so with a very nice demeanor, although she was surely hating the fact of getting all that publicity, I still think she was being honest in her feelings towars me. So people, lets not blackball Herrschners as a company. Nancy, and through her, the company, knew her people were at fault here. She said as much and the only way she blamed me seemed to me to be the fact that I didn't contact them as so many of you people did. She told me that they were bombarded with emails and phone calls, really dumping on them about the way I had been treated. Also, like I said in one of may many emails here onKP, I had sent several emails, and when I did not get a reply from the first couple, I sent a few not so nice ones, myself. So of course they didn't reply to those. Although, they should have as I would have at least known, they were hearing me and possibly something was being done. But alas, they didn't, and that was Customer Service, again, not quite the company. I don't think they knew anything about it, until some of you, well I guess, a lot of you got through to whomever it took to get their attention. Thank you for that. But, I digress, I was saying that we should take her apologies at face value and assume that this experience was, maybe, a good thing on both sides. It alerted them to what was happening in their Cust. Service dept, and it needed, and I'm sure will be, fixed. I hope no one will get fired, as I hate being the cause of anyone losing their jobs in this day and age. It is really hard to recover from losing a job. That affects family as well as the person getting fired. I hate that. So, I am hoping everyone can let this go and believe it was for the best, and believe that Herrschners will be a better place to shop, not a place to shun. I for one am going to order more yarn when I need it, and I probably have underestimated how much yarn I needed for these towels, and will have to order more. Plus I am sure most will agree, they have very good yarn. I have ordered different yarns from them in the past and never found a bad yarn type that I can remember. Most of their yarns also have more yardage for the money also. Especially their Worsted 8 yarn. It's like 489 yrds to a skein. I believe it is only like 3.49 or 99 to a skein. That might be on sale, because I usually only order on sale. LOl That old limited income thing coming into play again. I make $1,077 per month total. Try living on that and buy as much yarn as I do, to keep me busy in my old age. haha At least I don't have a car payment anymore, so no Car Insurance either, and that means more yarn for me. Woo Hoo. haha
> 
> So in closing, as I have written my usual book, and hope I haven't bored too many, I sincerely hope that the way this was handled, changes your mind about Herrschners. A company is only as good as the people they have working for them and I'm sure this has reaffirmed that saying with them. They will probably put in force a little more training and maybe hire a few more people so the ones in high stress jobs will have more help. I don't know that this was caused by too few employees, maybe just further training will help. The woman that hung up on me sounded very stressed out to me. Maybe she deserved it, as she stressed me out to no end, but I really do feel that they all deserve another chance from us at KP. We have given each other second chances, now we can do the same for them, I hope. Thanks for listening and happy knitting to all, and to all a good night. Couldn't resist that last bit there. LOL
> Sue


 :sm24:


----------



## Puppies101

Thank you for this update and I, for one, will continue to buy from Herrschners.


----------



## Chezl

I am so glad that you have finally received your yarn and this saga has finally ended and thank you for letting all of us know that have followed every post. It was a marathon. Good luck with your knitting now and I hope that you will also post photos of the finished items. Best of luck.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

9sueseiber said:


> ... We have given each other *second chances*, now we can do the same for them, I hope. ...


Great sentiments!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Linbev

So glad everything worked out well for you


----------



## babsbarb

I am glad this is all sorted out and you have the yarn you ordered and needed. Happy knitting.
We have given each other second chances, now we can do the same for them, I hope. ...


Jessica-Jean said:


> Great sentiments!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

I do not know if I am ready to order from them again. I called them July 8 after I read your message. As they are a home state company I called to help them and you settle the issue with as little bad publicity as possible. The supervisor I spoke to was terse and her response was always, I do not know what I can do about it, what do you want me to do. I told her to go to Knitting Paradise and read the topic Herrschners Screw Up. She would have seen the pages of negative comments towards her company. It would have also given your name and location so she could have been of help. You do not have to be a member to read the posts on Knitting Paradise. Her attitude when I called to be helpful was not appreciated. 
On the other hand years ago I called with a small problem and was given a polite, quick, and reasonable solution to my issue.


----------



## 9sueseiber

jinx said:


> I do not know if I am ready to order from them again. I called them July 8 after I read your message. As they are a home state company I called to help them and you settle the issue with as little bad publicity as possible. The supervisor I spoke to was terse and her response was always, I do not know what I can do about it, what do you want me to do. I told her to go to Knitting Paradise and read the topic Herrschners Screw Up. She would have seen the pages of negative comments towards her company. It would have also given your name and location so she could have been of help. You do not have to be a member to read the posts on Knitting Paradise. Her attitude when I called to be helpful was not appreciated.
> On the other hand years ago I called with a small problem and was given a polite, quick, and reasonable solution to my issue.


I know exactly what you mean. I was snubbed with my helpful comment about the yarn being returned to them too. I guess it depends on who you talk to. I was still a little raw to them too, at first. Even after it was settled. But after thinking about it and Nancy being so nice about it i decided to let it go, as I know some people just shouldn't be in a supervisors position. I had some snotty ones where I worked and then some that were super nice and knew how to handle their jobs. So it can't be possible to completely weed out the ones that think too much of themselves to understand other people's problems or know how to talk to people. They just shouldn't be in that job, but how does a company know until something like this happens, which ones can handle it and which ones can't. But I do know how you feel. You try to do something nice and get knocked down for it. I think you just had the bad luck to talk to the wrong person. I used to say, "there jobs have gone to their heads and makes them think they are so great for having that kind of a job, they forgot how it was before they got promoted". lol Thumbs down on them Thanks for trying to help though. You are a bigger person than that supervisor is. 
Sue


----------



## 9sueseiber

Thank you all for the nice comments on my letter. I better get to knitting as I have too many darn appointments interfering now. I have to knit like mad in between times. lol
Sue


----------



## JlsH

Good luck Sue. It is great to know this worked out as it should have for you. While it is unfortunate it took so long and so many to make that happen it is reassuring to know that there are so many folks willing to extend a helping hand. When we pull together, even without having personally met each other, we can do wonders and very good things. We need this so much today. It warms my heart.


----------



## Bea 465

Well, I just hope they will re-educate those customer service reps who need it. I agree with others that for the most part Herrschner's is a good company that carries lovely yarns.


----------



## Bunyip

Jessica-Jean said:


> Great sentiments!!! :sm24: :sm24:


I totally agree! Sue, am pleased that all has come to happy ending.

To all KPers, I agree that shunning the company would not be nice and produce bad karma for KP and that is not good image for THIS wonderful world-wide company.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Thank you. As it does mine.


JlsH said:


> Good luck Sue. It is great to know this worked out as it should have for you. While it is unfortunate it took so long and so many to make that happen it is reassuring to know that there are so many folks willing to extend a helping hand. When we pull together, even without having personally met each other, we can do wonders and very good things. We need this so much today. It warms my heart.


Thank you,as it does mine.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Bunyip said:


> I totally agree! Sue, am pleased that all has come to happy ending.
> 
> To all KPers, I agree that shunning the company would not be nice and produce bad karma for KP and that is not good image for THIS wonderful world-wide company.


Thank you.

Also thanks to Jessica-Jean for her comment Of; great Sentiments. I know I have probably missed some of your posts. I tried to answer as many as I could, but kept missing some and going back to catch them up, but Probably missed more. Please know I appreciate every one of you for your comments and support.


----------



## 9sueseiber

I got a card in the Mail from Nancy, saying she hoped I was knitting away happily, and giving me a little background on The Herrschners company. Her Quote
"Frederick Herrschner started the company by operating a push cart in Chicago IL. selling sewing notions to folks making there way West to settle our country. As folks would run low on supplies, they would mail Frederick to send more. Seizing the opportunity, Frederick created a catalog for his customers to make buying easy. And the rest as they say, is History.Since 1899 our mission has been to bring quality crafts to those, like us, who love to create. " 

This was a hand written card. She also apologized again for the way I was treated by Customer Service and hope I would buy from then again, and give them a chance to prove themselves. Very nice, and I would say above and beyond what was expected. I've already said, as some of you have also, that I would buy again, and will probably be soon as I always seem to not order enough for my projects. Hope all is well in your knitting as mine is now. Thanks to all.
Sue


----------



## JlsH

How nice, it IMO shows they care at the top. I would give them a second chance. Hopefully they will pass


----------



## 9sueseiber

Yes it does.


----------



## alucalind

I feel your pain. I did business with Herrschners exactly once and NEVER AGAIN!!!! I had a similar screwup with only a single order. They sent 2 different dye lots of the same color, different enough to not be usable and then tried to charge me for their error. I disputed the charge with Visa and they ended up refunding me the money for half of the order. I still didn't have enough yarn, couldn't find the same yarn elsewhere and it took me almost 3 weeks of dickering between their LOUSY customer service and Visa which were quite polite and helpful. What I wonder is why they're still in business?


----------



## iris925

Now, I think we should go the proverbial second mile. If we would all go to customer service at Herrschners and state how we appreciate Nancy H. and all she did to correct what she could for Sue. I think she did exactly what she should have in her position and she should get the kudos. I for one will do so. Perhaps even find something that I think I need from them and make an order!


----------



## 9sueseiber

iris925 said:


> Now, I think we should go the proverbial second mile. If we would all go to customer service at Herrschners and state how we appreciate Nancy H. and all she did to correct what she could for Sue. I think she did exactly what she should have in her position and she should get the kudos. I for one will do so. Perhaps even find something that I think I need from them and make an order!


I think that's a great idea,if you can through to them. I would like doing that myself. I have thanked her, but that would be a neat thing to do. Then others will know too how good a job she did and waht a nice person, also. Thanks for thinking of irt.


----------



## Bunyip

iris925 said:


> Now, I think we should go the proverbial second mile. If we would all go to customer service at Herrschners and state how we appreciate Nancy H. and all she did to correct what she could for Sue. I think she did exactly what she should have in her position and she should get the kudos. I for one will do so. Perhaps even find something that I think I need from them and make an order!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## mitkit01

You should always ask for a supervisor if you can't get satisfaction. I would have taken the pattern and purchased the yarn elsewhere. Still, I would continue to fight this nastiness at Herrschners. I stopped purchasing from them years ago due to a problem.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Well I have finally started knitting with my new yarn. When I went through the box of yarn, I found a card from Customer Service. On that Card was a Big " We're Sorry" on it One person wrote "Please accept my sincere apology for the inconvenience you may have experienced. Kind regards, Kathy" The other person wrote, "I am so sorry for the way your orders were handled. Please accept my apology. Jo an" I couldn't tell if that was an e or an o after the J. But since it was separated from th an I assumed it was an o. Anyway, it was nice of them. I am taking them at face value and accepting their apologies. I don't really know how to answer them. Just email customer service and say please let these two people know that I do accept there apologies in the matter of the mix up over my two orders? Do you think that is enough explanation that they will know what I am talking about? 
There was also another card in the box apologising and saying it is not the way Herrschners typically conducts business and thanking me for my patience while they rectified this unfortunate incident. But I cannot read the signature so I don't know what to say in return. I assume this one was the supervisor, but it doesn't say. Any suggestions? 

Also I haven't, as yet, sent anything in reply to Nancy's Card that she sent in the mail I even misplaced the envelope so don't know where to send it. I know it was the address to that main office in something, Point but can't remember the number or the correct name, in WI. So bad of me, darn it.
Sue


----------



## colleenmay

That was very nice of all of them to write apologies to you, although I'm sure they were all 'nudged' to do so. I wouldn't think that they are expecting an acknowledgement of their cards. I'm sure they are wanting to just forget it all happened. I don't think you should feel you have to 'thank' them for the apologies. It's just up to you, whether you WANT to respond. I think I would just let a dead horse rest.


----------



## kipsalot

I think you could allow things to be at this point also. The town is Steven's Point for informational purposes only. Drives me nuts when I can't remember something. Happy knitting.


----------



## Moe C

I agree--they won't be expecting a reply to their cards.


----------



## 9sueseiber

colleenmay said:


> That was very nice of all of them to write apologies to you, although I'm sure they were all 'nudged' to do so. I wouldn't think that they are expecting an acknowledgement of their cards. I'm sure they are wanting to just forget it all happened. I don't think you should feel you have to 'thank' them for the apologies.  It's just up to you, whether you WANT to respond. I think I would just let a dead horse rest.


I think i agree with you on that. i just want it to be over with myself, and just forget it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## babsbarb

I agree. Accept it for what it is and go on with your knitting. It certainly wouldn't have hurt them to refund a portion of your purchase price, or at the very least offered a discount on a furture purchase.


9sueseiber said:


> I think i agree with you on that. i just want it to be over with myself, and just forget it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie

Renie65 said:


> You are the one that made the mistake. You should have been more careful when you order. I have never had any problems with them at. Very good company. All you want is sympathy from everyone


Really????? You need to keep comments like this to yourself. You owe her an apology.............Stat!!! This is disgusting.


----------



## Chezl

9sueseiber said:


> Well I have finally started knitting with my new yarn. When I went through the box of yarn, I found a card from Customer Service. On that Card was a Big " We're Sorry" on it One person wrote "Please accept my sincere apology for the inconvenience you may have experienced. Kind regards, Kathy" The other person wrote, "I am so sorry for the way your orders were handled. Please accept my apology. Jo an" I couldn't tell if that was an e or an o after the J. But since it was separated from th an I assumed it was an o. Anyway, it was nice of them. I am taking them at face value and accepting their apologies. I don't really know how to answer them. Just email customer service and say please let these two people know that I do accept there apologies in the matter of the mix up over my two orders? Do you think that is enough explanation that they will know what I am talking about?
> There was also another card in the box apologising and saying it is not the way Herrschners typically conducts business and thanking me for my patience while they rectified this unfortunate incident. But I cannot read the signature so I don't know what to say in return. I assume this one was the supervisor, but it doesn't say. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also I haven't, as yet, sent anything in reply to Nancy's Card that she sent in the mail I even misplaced the envelope so don't know where to send it. I know it was the address to that main office in something, Point but can't remember the number or the correct name, in WI. So bad of me, darn it.
> Sue


"Please accept my sincere apology for the inconvenience you may have experienced". It should read "Please accept my sincere apology for the inconvenience that you experienced".
Just like I hate the "I am sorry if I offended you" instead of "I am sorry that I offended you".


----------



## JlsH

9sueseiber said:


> Well I have finally started knitting with my new yarn. When I went through the box of yarn, I found a card from Customer Service. On that Card was a Big " We're Sorry" on it One person wrote "Please accept my sincere apology for the inconvenience you may have experienced. Kind regards, Kathy" The other person wrote, "I am so sorry for the way your orders were handled. Please accept my apology. Jo an" I couldn't tell if that was an e or an o after the J. But since it was separated from th an I assumed it was an o. Anyway, it was nice of them. I am taking them at face value and accepting their apologies. I don't really know how to answer them. Just email customer service and say please let these two people know that I do accept there apologies in the matter of the mix up over my two orders? Do you think that is enough explanation that they will know what I am talking about?
> There was also another card in the box apologising and saying it is not the way Herrschners typically conducts business and thanking me for my patience while they rectified this unfortunate incident. But I cannot read the signature so I don't know what to say in return. I assume this one was the supervisor, but it doesn't say. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also I haven't, as yet, sent anything in reply to Nancy's Card that she sent in the mail I even misplaced the envelope so don't know where to send it. I know it was the address to that main office in something, Point but can't remember the number or the correct name, in WI. So bad of me, darn it.
> Sue


You could send them a photo of one of the finished products with a note telling them you are making X number of these for X number of grandchildren for Christmas. Maybe tell them that is just one of the reasons this was an extra important order.


----------



## 9sueseiber

babsbarb said:


> I agree. Accept it for what it is and go on with your knitting. It certainly wouldn't have hurt them to refund a portion of your purchase price, or at the very least offered a discount on a furture purchase.


They did refund my money. All of it. Even the two skeins that were on back order. I got them today, shipped two day air and no charge at all.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Renie65 wrote:
You are the one that made the mistake. You should have been more careful when you order. I have never had any problems with them at. Very good company. All you want is sympathy from everyone


Really????? You need to keep comments like this to yourself. You owe her an apology.............Stat!!! This is disgusting.
bigtimeyarnie

I did not see this comment on it's original post. But ====. It's OK I'm sure some others feel like this or there abouts anyway. It's fine really. But I was not looking for sympathy, or even the many, many, comments in my support. I was just letting everyone know what had happened and let themake up their own minds about dealing with Herrschners and there Customer Service. So, let it go, people will think what they want no matter what. I will say, if everyone would have felt like that, it would have hurt my feelings badly. I am so glad for the help of you KPers and the thoughtfulness. Now like was said above, I truly am willing to let all of this go and get on with my knitting and let by gones be by gones. Love to you all.
Sue


----------



## colleenmay

I have to say I will miss my daily dose of "Herrschners Screw up". It has kept me entertained for many days. Sue, your original post was so very cleverly and humorously written, it had me laughing out loud. I have printed it out and shared it many times with other groups I have been with. You could make money with your writing style. Of course, the material Herrschners handed you was priceless. But I just wanted to thank you for starting the thread. I have enjoyed every single post. Even the nasty ones are entertaining in their absurdity. I hope you didn't for one second believe them. But thanks for the laughs and the suspense and the daily entertainment. I will miss it.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Haha!! You just made my day. Thank you so much!!! No, I didn't care about the nasty ones. People are people. There were too many wonderful, understanding people to worry about the naysayers. haha. Thanks about my writing. I used to write letters to friends and family. They always said I wrote books instead of letters. I took a writing class, when I went to college in 2000,20001. The teacher said I didn't need her, but I should take a more intense writing class and write a book. I never did, as the only reason I took her class is that it was a requirement for the Accounting course I was taking. I had been working for Hewlett Packard in Corvallis OR, and they did away with our whole department. The Employment laws were such that that HP had to send us to school to train for a different job or give us another job with them. There were so many people in that department that they didn't have enough jobs to give. They even relocated some people that wanted to. It was our choice what we wanted to do. So I took their severance pay and went to College at age 55. I did well in it and I did get a job in the Accounting field but it also shut down. My luck to get two jobs in a row that shut down. LOL Oh well, I had to quit work anyway because of my health. So I quit trying for any jobs, and went on disability. The saying is, that when one door closes, another opens. I didn't think i had a writing ability until then, I should have pursued it, I guess. 

MY youngest son, Dan, inherited that ability, and thought hard about a writing career, but alas, life got in the way. He fooled around in his younger years, and then when he met the right woman, he wanted something that would start making money right away, and that sure isn't writing. So he took a course in college, he had already graduated from the University of Oregon with Journalism as a Major. Anyway, he went for an Appraisal Course. He said he wanted to be able to support his family with a decent income.His Appraisal Instructor liked him so well, he took him under his wing and taught him everything he knew about the business. He worked with him as a partner for the first two or three years, and did really well. So then he started his own business, working out of his own home, so no upkeep costs. He appraises houses for people and Real Estate businesses, and also bids on Government jobs sometimes, when the housing business is slow. He does Farms as well as houses. Plus his wife had a really good job with UPS working in the accounting department it was bought out by Gormans, but she was able to keep her job and move up too, so she really was lucky in that. Of course it was due also to her own ability, she also is a very smart person. All in all he has done well, and his writing skills made it a lot easier for him when writing up the reports, which is the main duty of an Appraiser. He was able to be there for his daughter when she came along. He even took her with him on some of his appraisals where the people wouldn't be there. That's when she got a little older of course. But still, she was only like 2 and 3 when he did that. He had waited so long to be a Daddy he loved it and took care of her from birth on. She is now a Junior and will be a Senior this coming year. She is a brain, as they say. She also has a very good writing ability, and is thinking about writing as a second Major. She doesn't really know what her first Major will be as yet. She has been taking AP classes since she was a freshman, and this last year, all but one of her classes were Ap Classes. Those are classes that carry college credits, so she will have a huge step up when she starts College. She is very smart and has taken two other languages and is fluent in both. One is Spanish and I think the other is German, but I'm not sure. The great thing about her is that she doesn't brag on herself or go around speaking in a language no one else can speak. I am very proud of her, as you can tell, I'm sure. lol She got to go to Europe with her school. Only about 6 or 7 kids were given that opportunity. Of coursed this was where her Mom and Dad's good jobs came in. haha But the school did foot some of it. But the thing was, that was just unheard of in our family. Go to Europe? That was just unthinkable to all of us. She seen Rome, Greece, and some other great cities, that we would never have thought of going to. Her being so smart and being a good kid besides gave her that experience. It was kind of a whirlwind thing though, she said they did so many things in so short of a time, two weeks, that they all kind of started to blend together. But it was fun still and a great experience not many kids will ever be able to do. The great thing is , she realizes that and appreciates it as the great opportunity that it was. 

Well, I just started to tell you about the writing thing, and here I am writing that book, and bragging on my kids. LOL I hardly ever do that either. It's amazing to me that the words just keep coming from one thing to the next. I'm glad you liked the Herrschner series. lol That was really something, wasn't it? 32 pages of correspondence, my goodness. I'm sure people are sick to death of it. I'm glad it is over, for sure. But thank you so much for your kind words and support. Maybe something else will come along for us to talk about, that is more fun than that was, and preferably not me bragging. LOL
Sue


----------



## colleenmay

Well, brag on. Isn't that what grandchildren are for? You have obviously handed down your amazing talent to your son and on to your granddaughter. Kudos to you!!! I also used to write many things but the older I get the more words seem to be disappearing from my vocabulary. I guess my poor head just cannot hold any more wisdom. But I will watch for your posts, and if I see a long one, I will settle in with delight.
Colleenmay


----------



## Joy Marshall

colleenmay said:


> Well, brag on. Isn't that what grandchildren are for? You have obviously handed down your amazing talent to your son and on to your granddaughter. Kudos to you!!! I also used to write many things but the older I get the more words seem to be disappearing from my vocabulary. I guess my poor head just cannot hold any more wisdom. But I will watch for your posts, and if I see a long one, I will settle in with delight.
> Colleenmay


And I thought it was just me who gets stuck for words. And quite common ones. Sometimes I sit in front of the computer several minutes before either the word or spelling of it just won't come. This morning it was the word "recent". I first wrote "resent" and I thought, that doesn't look right. As for names, that is even worse. Of course, what can I expect at 96? But it is very frustrating.
But my congratulations go to the lady who stuck to her guns with the yarn company.
I doubt I would have had the patience and still managed to keep my sense of humour.


----------



## 9sueseiber

At 96 you are entitled to a few missed words or spellings. Just write them and we will figure it out. Good luck to you. Thank you for the compliment on the yarn thing. I forget things too and I'm only 71.
Sue The yarn lady. haha


----------



## Chezl

9sueseiber said:


> At 96 you are entitled to a few missed words or spellings. Just write them and we will figure it out. Good luck to you. Thank you for the compliment on the yarn thing. I forget things too and I'm only 71.
> Sue The yarn lady. haha


Sue, you are a yarn lady in more than one way. I have also loved your tale of woe and will miss it too. Of course I am sorry that it happened to you but I have always known that my sense of humour was warped. Your 'yarn' kept me amused for days but I laughed out loud when reading your OP.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Thanks. I aim to please. lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean

9sueseiber said:


> Thanks. I aim to please. lol


I was well pleased by your tale and will be missing catching up on it.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Jessica-Jean said:


> I was well pleased by your tale and will be missing catching up on it.


Thanks Jessica Jean. I kind of will be too, but really, I'm glad it's over. It seems funny now, and parts of it were then too. lol Hope I don't have any more of those kind to tell. haha
Sue


----------



## Bunyip

Jessica-Jean said:


> I was well pleased by your tale and will be missing catching up on it.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## norgraf2179

Sue your story was very entertaining and your sense of humor very refreshing. Sometimes it is hard to see the humor in situations and if we can see it, it takes some of the pressure off of the problem. I am almost 80 and have days I don't handle things as well as I used to but I try to retain a sense of humor about life these days. Hope your knitting goes well. I have enjoyed being a part of Knitting Paradise and have learned a lot.


----------



## Chezl

norgraf2179 said:


> Sue your story was very entertaining and your sense of humor very refreshing. Sometimes it is hard to see the humor in situations and if we can see it, it takes some of the pressure off of the problem. I am almost 80 and have days I don't handle things as well as I used to but I try to retain a sense of humor about life these days. Hope your knitting goes well. I have enjoyed being a part of Knitting Paradise and have learned a lot.


Welcome to KP from Adelaide, South Australia. KP is addictive.


----------



## vikicooks

Sue, please write something at least once a week for our (my) entertainment. Maybe even get your own forum here! It could be called ' Sueseiber Says'.


----------



## Nannymar

I'll second that!


----------



## 9sueseiber

Thanks to you all for the compliments on my writing and sense of humor. I didn't even know I had that ability to entertain. LOL It's amazing what you learn on KP. Even about yourself. haha
Sue


----------



## collectordolls

Yes please if you do start a forum let me know. I really enjoyed your saga and would like to hear more from you


----------



## 9sueseiber

I really don't know what I would write about. I'm fresh out of material. haha


----------



## vikicooks

9sueseiber said:


> I really don't know what I would write about. I'm fresh out of material. haha


Not quite- you still have another order to put in!!!! That could be another whole topic!


----------



## 9sueseiber

Oh yeah. I hope not that. haha


----------



## cattrapper

I am keeping my fingers crossed. I ordered this morning. Got the customer rep name and my confirmation number.


----------



## 9sueseiber

I made my order then emailed them to make sure it was right. They said it wasn't in there system yet. I guess it takes awhile. But anyway I have the order # and confirmation email with Confirm # too. Sooooo. No I know it will be OK. I paid through PayPal too, so also have there order # and confirm. #

Sue


----------



## kipsalot

9sueseiber said:


> I made my order then emailed them to make sure it was right. They said it wasn't in there system yet. I guess it takes awhile. But anyway I have the order # and confirmation email with Confirm # too. Sooooo. No I know it will be OK. I paid through PayPal too, so also have there order # and confirm. #
> 
> Sue


Good luck!


----------



## 9sueseiber

Thanks. lol


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

9sueseiber said:


> Thanks. lol


Wow, I read it all, well done for getting the correct result.

Now enjoy all the knitting.


----------



## 9sueseiber

Thanks, I am. Have 3 done and 4 to go. lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean

9sueseiber said:


> Thanks, I am. Have 3 done and 4 to go. lol


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------

